# Married to Medicine (Sunday, March 24) on Bravo at 9 P.M. ET/PT



## bobobob

Bravo Media showcases the fast-paced and drama-filled social scene of Atlanta's exclusive medical inner circle as Married to Medicine premieres on Sunday, March 24 at 9 pm et/pt. The new docu-series follows the lives of six of Atlanta's most dynamic and successful women, including doctors and wives of doctors, as they juggle bustling careers, family, and social calendars. From baby deliveries to some of Atlanta's largest charities, these women are united by medicine, but often struggle to maintain friendships in the face of their worlds rigid hierarchy. These passionate and dynamic women prove that in the capital of the South, and the world of medicine, perception is everything and it's not enough to be just any type of doctor or doctor's wife.

http://www.bravotv.com/married-to-medicine/season-1


----------



## FreshLilies

I keep seeing the commercials. Looks cheap and fake to me.


----------



## Aluxe

I saw a preview where two of these "successful" women lunged at each other by a pool.

*sigh*

Currently, I have no interest in watching it and actually once thought to myself that with this show, Bravo may just have gone the VH1/Oxygen route of having women act like animals to draw eyeballs. I bet it will be entertaining though.

Hopefully, my roster will be full and I won't somehow end up watching this show. *crossing fingers that none of my shows get cancelled*


----------



## Waffle65

This looks stupid, but I may end up watching the first episode just to see how bad it really is.


----------



## Sassys

Messy already and it's only been 15min


----------



## djsmom

I can't get pass Quad's accent and her four head, gee.


----------



## starrynite_87

djsmom said:


> I can't get pass Quad's accent and her four head, gee.



YAS...I can't


----------



## Sassys

I'm done. Show is so fake. Quad's marriage is shaky and she goes on a reality show. Yeah, that's smart.


----------



## weekender2

Eek!
I'm trying to figure out why a physician would want to appear on a show like this.


----------



## Sassys

weekender2 said:


> Eek!
> I'm trying to figure out why a physician would want to appear on a show like this.



Agree! To get patients?? But I would not want a reality show doctor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got I'll to my stomach when the one wife said 'we have our own race, black-a-deshi'. 

Stupid ish like that makes my blood boil.  Like Tiger Hood and his 'caublasion'


----------



## KayuuKathey

I dont understand how is being a doctor's wife so prestigious anymore. This solidifies that fact. The whole crowd at first saying oh they dont know if she can fit in.

I mean since when does a profession solely come with a stigma to represent a certain behavior or action.
You could be the most successful person, have a bad attitude and have bad manners. 
Seems to me like that Kari girl or whatever, is really putting it on. LOL.


----------



## KathyB

This show is a hot mess!  I'm betting Quad was her husband's patient before she became his wife, and there must have been something that he saw in her that was screwy or he wouldn't have called off the wedding.  The fact that they both apparently have anger issues doesn't help their case, either.

I agree with Weekender2 as to why a physician -- ANY physician with a solid patient base and reputation -- would agree to this risk.  However, I'm thinking that Dr. Jackie and Sheree Whitfield are sisters who were separated at birth.  I swear I could hear Sheree talking.

But these wives.....OMG.  At least the RHofATL are business women in their own right and make their own money, but these doctor's wives are, IMHO, lazy, pretentious wannabes.

Don't know if I'll tune in for the next episode, but I might just to see if someone gets pushed into the pool.


----------



## gracekelly

Not even going to watch this.  No way would reputable physicians and wives take part in a reality show like this.  Another work of fiction.


----------



## bagsforme

The show is awful.  After watching this, I totally believe it is scripted, all for show.  I'm in the medical field and have never  come across anyone like this.

The one lady has horrible plastic surgery with over inflated lips.  I think she's the worst one.

Did you notice when her husband came home from work when she was dressed in her sexy robe, he claimed he had to go back to work but you could see his phone screen there was no phone call going on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This show makes me miss Dr. 90210.


----------



## Ladybug09

bagsforme said:


> The show is awful.  After watching this, I totally believe it is scripted, all for show.  I'm in the medical field and have never  come across anyone like this.
> 
> *The one lady has horrible plastic surgery with over inflated lips.  I think she's the worst one.*
> 
> Did you notice when her husband came home from work when she was dressed in her sexy robe, he claimed he had to go back to work but you could see his phone screen there was no phone call going on.




She looked a hot mess

and what kind of name is QUAD?????


----------



## Sassys

Why were they all carrying Saks bags to the party? Is Saks the show sponsor?

I finished wathing the rest late last night when I could not sleep. These are some fake women! Mariah is suppose to be such close friends with Kari, yet she tells Quad to go IN on her at the next party. WTF? Dr. Jackie and Dr. Simone are suppose to be friends, yet Jackie says, Simone has no style or class. WTF? If those are your friends who needs enemies.

So, Quad is from the hood, yet when Toya kept smacking her hand away, she did not smack her back? Fake! No hood girl lets that slide.

I think Quad and her husband broke up because she found out he was cheating OR he wanted a pre-nup and she would not sign.

Did any one notice this: Mariah lives in that huge house, yet her kitchen looks like it should be a kitchen in a condo.


----------



## Kansashalo

djsmom said:


> I can't get pass Quad's accent and her four head, gee.



You just summed up the 20 minutes I watched.  Not tuning in again.


----------



## pquiles

This show is like a bad 4H CLUB.
Horrible Script...
Horrible makeup
Horrible hair
Horrible attitudes... 

Just plain HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## needloub

I believe medicine is sacred and this show is a scripted mess and just a shame...along with the names (ie. Mariah is not really "Mariah" etc.)


----------



## legaldiva

I watched about 30 minutes of the second episode last night ... I WAS HORRIFIED, and I have a very high tolerance for bad reality TV.  These women are straight up status seeking gold diggers.  

They should rename this show "Doctor Groupies" or MD Jump Offs.  Sad.


----------



## Sassys

Despite protests from critics, _Bravo's_ latest reality series "Married To Medicine" was a hit straight out the gate.  Find out about the series' record ratings inside and read the online petition that outraged the show's stars inside....

 Say what you will, but _Bravo_ seems to always grab those ratings when it comes to brown-skinned women and reality shows.  It may be at the expense of exposing only _certain types_ of brown-skinned women, but most folks aren't trying to hear that.
While *Starter Wives Confidential *and *The Sisterhood* were all shown the door, and season 3 of "Love & Hip Hop" saw dismal ratings, Bravo's latest offering, "Married To Medicine" was a hit with audiences on Sunday evening.  
According to The Hollywood Reporter, the series held onto the audience who watched "RHOA" on Sunday and drew 1.9 million viewers. That rating hit all of the key demographics and became the network's most-watched premiere for a non-spinoff and earned the highest number for a Bravo series launch since "Bethenny Getting Married" in 2010.
But the series' record ratings WON'T be cheerful news to a group of medical students at Howard University who started an online petition hoping to discredit the show.  And online petitions are nothing to be taken lightly since we saw* "the little petition that could"* destroy "All My Babies' Mamas" before it even aired.  
The posting from the outraged students said, 
_Black female physicians only compose 1% of the American workforce of physicians. Due to our small numbers, the depiction of Black female doctors in media, on any scale, highly affects the public's view on the character of all future and current African American female doctors. Bravo's "Married to Medicine" not only exploits the 6 lives of its Black female cast members, but, through its advertisements and commercials, heavily associates Black females in medicine with materialism, "cat fights", and unprofessionalism._
_In a time when doctors are being held to very high standards by the public and each other, it is unfathomable for such a depiction of medicine and black women to be broadcast on tv where it will be inevitably available for years to come, on the internet and through other media outlets._
_Additionally, as residency positions are becoming increasingly more competitive (particularly for Black women) and contingent upon social behavior of graduating medical students, this depiction will only hinder black female physicians from attaining competitive residencies. Hence, for the sake of integrity and character of black female physicians, we must ask that Bravo immediately remove and cancel "Married to Medicine" from its channel, website, and any other media._​Hmmm.....now that "Married To Mediciine" had proven to be a moneymaker for Bravo (at least THIS week), we don't see Andy Cohen and his counterparts cancelling that mug. Apparently, America wants to see the "Diva Doctor" and the superficial doctors' wives.
The students' efforts did spark a response from a few of the show's castmembers who have been doing their promo rounds.  During another recent interview, several ladies of the cast took issue with the students starting a petition for a show they'd never seen and cautioned that their focus should be on books....not reality tv.

ybf


----------



## Ladybug09

yep, I'd heard it was a hit.


----------



## needloub

Unfortunately, it was a hit.  But I understand why these medical students wanted to have a petition...it is extremely difficult to gain entrance to competitive specialties because of this stigma....I know my DH and several colleagues signed...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I may watch it ...for the nice houses, closets and handbags ... and bad weaves!


----------



## KathyB

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I may watch it ...for the nice houses, closets and handbags ... and bad weaves!



To be honest, I didn't see anything better or pricier in MtoM than you can see in any of the RH series.  The only difference that I noticed is that the wives seem to be a bunch of lazy golddigging wannabes. 

And the wife who dressed up for the "date night"?  That man had NO desire to be there.


----------



## ClassicFab

This show is a nay for me couldn't even get through the first 10 minutes


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

KathyB said:


> To be honest, I didn't see anything better or pricier in MtoM than you can see in any of the RH series.  The only difference that I noticed is that the wives seem to be a bunch of lazy golddigging wannabes.
> 
> And the wife who dressed up for the "date night"?  That man had NO desire to be there.



Yeah that was just sad.  

But the one wife that is in her 40's talking like shes in here 20's with the "Ohhh honey chile, check yo email" " blackadeshi" ...has a beautiful home!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

deleted it from my dvr w/o watching based on this thread.  thanks for saving my time ladies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> To be honest, I didn't see anything better or pricier in MtoM than you can see in any of the RH series.  The only difference that I noticed is that the wives seem to be a bunch of lazy golddigging wannabes.
> 
> And the wife who dressed up for the "date night"?  That man had NO desire to be there.



This.   They all look pretty tacky, busted weaves, heavy false lashes and just nothing to be desired overall. 

That man looked at her like "oh damn, I forgot it was stupid date night". Then he got the phone call and jumped for joy "saved by the bell. Bye bish"


----------



## .pursefiend.

Show was awful.. And the Mariah broad grated my nerves with that "yasssssssssssss honey"


----------



## sgj99

pquiles said:


> This show is like a bad 4H CLUB.
> Horrible Script...
> Horrible makeup
> Horrible hair
> Horrible attitudes...
> 
> Just plain HORRIBLE!!!


 
i watched because there wasn't anything else to watch and i had just watched RHofA.  since it followed i thought, "why not?"  well ... it was everything stated above, in a word ... horrible.

so ... was it really a hit?  it may have done well since Bravo promo'd it like crazy and people tuned in like myself because it was right after Housewives.  i have a hard time believing it was a hit though.  i think we'll see viewer's tuning in somewhere else each week and ratings dropping off quickly since it was so bad.


----------



## KathyB

sgj99 said:


> i watched because there wasn't anything else to watch and i had just watched RHofA.  since it followed i thought, "why not?"  well ... it was everything stated above, in a word ... horrible.
> 
> so ... was it really a hit?  it may have done well since Bravo promo'd it like crazy and people tuned in like myself because it was right after Housewives.  i have a hard time believing it was a hit though.  i think we'll see viewer's tuning in somewhere else each week and ratings dropping off quickly since it was so bad.



I agree.  Sure, it's going to have high ratings the first night because everyone will watch to see what it's all about.  But, yes....now that we all know what a stinkeroo show this is, there will be less and less viewers each week.  When you boil it down, this show is just a RH knock-off.


----------



## fendifemale

DC-Cutie said:


> This.   They all look pretty tacky, busted weaves, heavy false lashes and just nothing to be desired overall.
> 
> That man looked at her like "oh damn, I forgot it was stupid date night". Then he got the phone call and jumped for joy "saved by the bell. Bye bish"


----------



## beantownSugar

Kari looks so ridiculous   Her lips kill me.

I don't think I'll stay tuned to this show ... it seems boring. I only cared for the two female physicians.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought it was good. And Mariah and Toya are going to get into a fight. Should be good.


----------



## 19flowers

watched it the first night -- won't be watching again...


----------



## djsmom

I tried watching again but I can't take Quads eight head and fake accent; back to LMN.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WTF kind of name is Quad??  I have heard plenty of hood names, but this one takes the cake!


----------



## Longchamp

19flowers said:


> watched it the first night -- won't be watching again...



+1


----------



## DC-Cutie

The medical mistress looks a mess. Her cosmetic procedures are just amateur ish


----------



## pquiles

C-Zar????? Rotflmbo... And she alled Quad young?


----------



## bella601

This show is too much!


----------



## Star1231

I can't stand the way the woman from Memphis speaks.  How annoying is her accent??


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> WTF kind of name is Quad??  I have heard plenty of hood names, but this one takes the cake!





Longchamp said:


> +1


She was on WWHL said it's short for Quadria which is Arabic which mean 'strong survivor'....It's is an Arabic name....but I don't know with her...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> She was on WWHL said it's short for Quadria which is Arabic which mean 'strong survivor'....It's is an Arabic name....but I don't know with her...



I called my ex and told him, he's Arabic and said "say what?"


----------



## tory_c

Attempting to watch the show. I can't find any of these people likeable. I'm currently in my fourth year of med school/my fiance is a practicing surgeon and neither of us have ever met people like this...
Quad sounds like phaedra from atlanta and her name made me think of this video from key and peele...
http://youtu.be/gODZzSOelss?t=26s


----------



## lulilu

I watched part of show before I had to turn it off last night.  Oh, the women are too much!  They are showing off for the cameras worse than in any RHW show for sure.  And the woman doctor who kept telling her kids and husband how lucky they were she's a doctor?  Such poor taste.  Eeew is all I can say.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Waaaaay back in the day (think leave it to beaver times), women used to pride themselves on being married to Dr. who and who. But, these days folks don't really do that.


----------



## sgj99

i can't believe that anyone with a successful career in medicine would agree to have their spouse do this show.  i just can't take any of these "doctors" serious.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I called my ex and told him, he's Arabic and said "say what?"



:giggles:


----------



## LawQT1908

Being from the South, Quad's accent doesn't bother me as much. However, with me actually being married to a physician there are many parts of the show that are very disturbing and hard to watch. But I can't lie & say that I won't tune in to see how the rest of the season plays out.


----------



## coachtags

It's not Quad's accent that is bothersome, it's the fact that she talks like she has a pocket of spit reserved in the back of her mouth while she talks


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I can safely say I am the only one that LOVES this mess

medical mistress:giggles:​


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I called my ex and told him, he's Arabic and said "say what?"



Arabic is a language. People are called Arabs 
And actually her name is derived from the Arabic word Qadr, which means power. Qadri is a common Muslim last name, but I've never heard of it changed to a female first name, which is what her parents must have done to make Quadria. Lots of Arabic/Muslim names are used by non-Muslim African Americans (Jamal, Latifa, Fatima, Khadeeja, Rashad, Malik...)

I wasn't even going to watch this show, but I'm so curious about homegirl married to the Bangladeshi dude (my parents are from Bangladesh). The blackadeshi comment killed me. My mom thought it was hilarious too


----------



## bisousx

This show is wack. I hate that lady with the fake British accent. People that pretentious should not be showcased on TV -- it just screams fake.


----------



## bisousx

I was hoping to see more fabulousness and less catfights, but we'll see... only 10 min into my tivo.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

zaara10 said:


> Arabic is a language. People are called Arabs
> And actually her name is derived from the Arabic word Qadr, which means power. Qadri is a common Muslim last name, but I've never heard of it changed to a female first name, which is what her parents must have done to make Quadria. Lots of Arabic/Muslim names are used by non-Muslim African Americans (Jamal, Latifa, Fatima, Khadeeja, Rashad, Malik...)
> 
> I wasn't even going to watch this show, but I'm so curious about homegirl married to the Bangladeshi dude (my parents are from Bangladesh). The *blackadeshi* comment killed me. My mom thought it was hilarious too



 loved it^

I find this show highly entertaining, unlike many of the others out there. 
Kari, you are like a bird honey! Fly away!​


----------



## sgj99

bisousx said:


> This show is wack. I hate that lady with the fake British accent. People that pretentious should not be showcased on TV -- it just screams fake.


 
i think they all are quite pretentious, not just Kari.


----------



## Longchamp

I watched this for 30 minutes, then turned it off.

No self respecting board certified Emergency Medicine physician would want to be referred to as an "ER" doctor.  That was a show not a profession.  We are Emergency Department (ED) physicians.


----------



## LawQT1908

Longchamp said:


> I watched this for 30 minutes, then turned it off.
> 
> No self respecting board certified Emergency Medicine physician would want to be referred to as an "ER" doctor.  That was a show not a profession.  We are Emergency Department (ED) physicians.



OMG, my hubby mentioned that too! He was like 'I wonder how they feel about being called ER doctors?'!


----------



## Dany_37

djsmom said:


> I can't get pass Quad's accent and her four head, gee.


 
No, no, no...that is a FIVE HEAD!!!


----------



## djsmom

Dany_37 said:


> No, no, no...that is a FIVE HEAD!!!



yesssss...


----------



## Dany_37

djsmom said:


> yesssss...


 
Her hairline is dang near past her ears!!!


----------



## Dany_37

LawQT1908 said:


> OMG, my hubby mentioned that too! He was like 'I wonder how they feel about being called ER doctors?'!


 
I bet your husband was like WTH!!

I found this show to be utterly disgusting!!  What self respecting doctor or doctor's wife would be associated with such mess?  My husband is not a doctor of medicine but holds a doctorate in Education and even he was embarrassed when I told him about this show. But I guess it's no different than Phaedra on RHOA...I can't believe the things has done and gets herself into considering she is an attorney.  I mean, how do you take someone seriously after seeing these kinds of antics?


----------



## bisousx

sgj99 said:


> i think they all are quite pretentious, not just Kari.



oh yes... but the other ones are at least entertaining when they speak.


----------



## sgj99

Dany_37 said:


> I bet your husband was like WTH!!
> 
> *I found this show to be utterly disgusting!! What self respecting doctor or doctor's wife would be associated with such mess?* My husband is not a doctor of medicine but holds a doctorate in Education and even he was embarrassed when I told him about this show. But I guess it's no different than Phaedra on RHOA...I can't believe the things has done and gets herself into considering she is an attorney. I mean, how do you take someone seriously after seeing these kinds of antics?


 
that is exactly what i thought.  i certainly wouldn't seek out the services of any of these doctors (or Phaedra, for that matter).



bisousx said:


> oh yes... but the other ones are at least entertaining when they speak.


 
hhhmmm, i just don't see her any more pretentious or ridiculous than the others, i think all of them are snobs.  and i'm not finding this show very entertaining either.  after two episodes i'm not sure i can stomach another.  this is a scary thought:  i find Mob Wives more entertaining


----------



## Dany_37

sgj99 said:


> that is exactly what i thought. i certainly wouldn't seek out the services of any of these doctors (or Phaedra, for that matter).
> 
> 
> 
> hhhmmm, i just don't see her any more pretentious or ridiculous than the others, i think all of them are snobs. and i'm not finding this show very entertaining either. after two episodes i'm not sure i can stomach another. this is a scary thought: i find Mob Wives more entertaining


 
Even though I don't watch them regularly, Mob Wives are just crazy and they make no apologies. They own their craziness and don't pretend to be anything other!!


----------



## sgj99

Dany_37 said:


> Even though I don't watch them regularly, Mob Wives are just crazy and they make no apologies.* They own their craziness and don't pretend to be anything other!!*



very well stated!  these women on "married to medicine" are just as crazy and messy but seem to think they are classy and are full of pretentiousness.


----------



## zaara10

Dany_37 said:


> Her hairline is dang near past her ears!!!



I know! I can't get past it! It's seriously a 5-head.


----------



## LawQT1908

I absolutely HATED all of that intense color eyeshadow on last night's episode! Like I'm seriously trying to finish watching the DVR'd episode right now because I got totally distracted by all the crayon colors & decided to turn it off to read a book instead. Yay to Dr. Jackie though...her story was inspiring!


----------



## zaara10

Not a single one of the dr's wives are likeable. Trifling selfish drama queens. 
But I like Dr Jackie & Dr Simone; they've got substance & aren't petty. 
I still can't believe there's a full on hair pulling fight on the next episode. Who acts like that??


----------



## needloub

LawQT1908 said:


> I absolutely HATED all of that intense color eyeshadow on last night's episode! Like I'm seriously trying to finish watching the DVR'd episode right now because I got totally distracted by all the crayon colors & decided to turn it off to read a book instead. *Yay to Dr. Jackie though...her story was inspiring!*



True, but then the doctors' wives come on the screen...and they ruin it!


----------



## bagsforme

Tried watching it again but can't get into it.  I was flipping channels and getting up during it.  Wonder if it'll get renewed.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I finally watched the first episode -- actually, I only made it halfway through. It was HORRIBLE! Did Bravo really need to create_ another_ show about petty, insecure, classless women who fight with each other??


----------



## weekender2

I haven't watched since the first show.
I not totally opposed to bad tv but these people are just rediculous and an embarrassment.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I agree! The two doctors on the show seem like successful, intelligent women. I wonder why they would want to be associated with such a ridiculous show?


----------



## kcf68

I can't handle Quad!  What the heck is wrong with her.


----------



## Aluxe

okay, I have to confess someting - the other day I had Bravo on the tube and heard Qaud scream "catch fire" in a promo. I burst out laughing because it reminded me of something I say when I'm being silly.

So, I watched the episode and laughed some more at the ridiculousness. Then, I saw the promo for the next episode, which featured the fight by the pool and remembered why I had written this show off before seeing it - don't want to reward such foolishness.

Something tells me the show will somehow do well, what with fighting involved. I don't think I have ever seen a physical fight on any other Bravo franchise. Yes, She by Sheree "tugged" at Kim' plastic hair but it never ever got to a bawling situation.

sigh


----------



## ClassicFab

I said I wouldn't watch...but I saw a preview for tonight's show and they were fighting. I'm tuned in.

I regret nothing.


----------



## ClassicFab

Uhhh, no. Mariah you are no Tamar. Sit down.


----------



## KathyB

Those two should be totally and completely ashamed of themselves and Mariah's mother should be, also.  Grown women in ballgowns with their husbands and friends fighting like two high schoolers.  Their "respectability level" just plummeted.


----------



## Kelechi

I just can't believe these women took it there. But Toya was FOUL was talking crap about Mariah's baby.  That would set me off too. Mama is slam ghetto.


----------



## zaara10

That fight was crazy. They are grown women, mothers & wives. Who acts like that?? And Mariah's mother beating on toya's head w/ her purse? Whaaat??!
The husband looked so embarrassed. Can u imagine getting into a physical fight at a party full of your dh's coworkers? How do you show your face again? 
But that fight was more entertaining than those dancers. Lol


----------



## pquiles

Dr, Simone: "*****es in Ballgowns"!... Lol... Fighting..


----------



## djsmom

Kelechi said:


> I just can't believe these women took it there. But Toya was FOUL was talking crap about Mariah's baby.  That would set me off too. Mama is slam ghetto.



I don't believe she did, her mother and sister are way to ghetto NOT to say anything to Toya, at the time she said it.


----------



## djsmom

ClassicFab said:


> I said I wouldn't watch...but I saw a preview for tonight's show and they were fighting. I'm tuned in.
> 
> I regret nothing.



I haven't watched it since the premier, but I will tune in to see how this all play out.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> *That fight was crazy. They are grown women, mothers & wives. Who acts like that?? And Mariah's mother beating on toya's head w/ her purse? Whaaat??!*
> *The husband looked so embarrassed. Can u imagine getting into a physical fight at a party full of your dh's coworkers? How do you show your face again? *
> But that fight was more entertaining than those dancers. Lol


 
i was embarrassed for them.  that was so incredibly ridiculous.


----------



## boxermom

Disclaimer: I haven't watched the show. But I've known enough unethical doctors and their spouses to not want to watch it. sounds like the show may be more about their social hierarchy than ethics.

 Where we live now we are friends with a dr and his wife--the salt of the earth. They volunteer in the Caribbean to provide free surgeries to those who need them. But that wouldn't make great tv, I guess.


----------



## yellow08

zaara10 said:


> *That fight was crazy. They are grown women, mothers & wives. Who acts like that?? And Mariah's mother beating on toya's head w/ her purse? Whaaat??!*
> The husband looked so embarrassed. Can u imagine getting into a physical fight at a party full of your dh's coworkers? How do you show your face again?
> But that fight was more entertaining than those dancers. Lol



A complete mess! 
I thought Mariah was drunk or on something when she walked into the party-she seemed off. I can't believe they didn't petition to have Bravo edit the fight out-No freakin' way my family, friends, patients or colleagues would have seen that fight on national TV.


----------



## zaara10

yellow08 said:


> A complete mess!
> I thought Mariah was drunk or on something when she walked into the party-she seemed off. I can't believe they didn't petition to have Bravo edit the fight out-No freakin' way my family, friends, patients or colleagues would have seen that fight on national TV.



I noticed in the credits that Mariah is one of the producers of the show! You'd think she would have more sense than to fist fight on tv!


----------



## needloub

boxermom said:


> Disclaimer: I haven't watched the show. But I've known enough unethical doctors and their spouses to not want to watch it. sounds like the show may be more about their social hierarchy than ethics.
> 
> Where we live now we are friends with a dr and his wife--the salt of the earth. *They volunteer in the Caribbean to provide free surgeries to those who need them. But that wouldn't make great tv, I guess.*



 I would totally watch but _Bravo_ would never go for it.  They prefer women behaving badly...

This is why I always say "Tia and Tamera" is the ONLY reality show worth watching...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so over Mariah and hr "yasssss,  honey!"


----------



## needloub

Mariah (I use that name loosely since I know her real name ) didn't even seem a bit remorseful after their altercation...


----------



## djsmom

Before or during, she is the worst. But, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, her mom...


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> Before or during, she is the worst. But, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, her mom...



Her mom is awful. She's like those moms of school bullies who encourage their kids to bully! I understand they were hurt & angry by toya's alleged comments about M's daughter, but that is no way to handle it. In all my days of housewives tv watching, I have never seen anything so crazy & immature as this!


----------



## LawQT1908

Was it just me or was anyone else slightly disturbed by the cervix we were all assaulted with when Dr. Jackie performed surgery on her patient? For a slight moment I thought my tv had jumped to the discovery channel!

I won't even comment on the fight because even though I watched the episode alone, I still covered my eyes w/ embarrassment!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

djsmom said:


> Before or during, she is the worst. But, the apple doesn't fall from the tree, her mom...



LOL^ What are you suggesting, you're not a Ms. Lucy FAN?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

boxermom said:


> Disclaimer: I haven't watched the show. But I've known enough unethical doctors and their spouses to not want to watch it. sounds like the show may be more about their social hierarchy than ethics.
> 
> Where we live now we are friends with a dr and his wife--the salt of the earth. They volunteer in the Caribbean to provide free surgeries to those who need them. But that wouldn't make great tv, I guess.



Don't bother watching Pat, it's just wretched tv at best. LOL, I on the other hand am sucked in. That's how truely pathetic I am in between study breaks


----------



## bagsforme

please tell me this show isn't going to be renewed


----------



## djsmom

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> LOL^ What are you suggesting, you're not a Ms. Lucy FAN?



Of course, I've always been a fan of Flava Flav


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> Of course, I've always been a fan of Flava Flav


 she does look like him!!!


----------



## boxermom

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Don't bother watching Pat, it's just wretched tv at best. LOL, I on the other hand am sucked in. That's how truely pathetic I am in between study breaks



Haha, I have my share of brain candy shows I watch now and then, Pink. I'm a sucker for the bridal shows on TLC, prob. 'cause my own wedding involved no money to speak of.


----------



## needloub

djsmom said:


> Of course, I've always been a fan of Flava Flav


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> Her mom is awful. She's like those moms of school bullies who encourage their kids to bully! I understand they were hurt & angry by toya's alleged comments about M's daughter, but that is no way to handle it. In all my days of housewives tv watching, I have never seen anything so crazy & immature as this!



I was stunned at her Mother's reaction and jumping in to join the fight!  

I also wouldn't be at all surprised if Aiden files for divorce.


----------



## sgj99

KathyB said:


> I was stunned at her Mother's reaction and jumping in to join the fight!
> 
> I also wouldn't be at all surprised if Aiden files for divorce.


 
i don't think he will, he probably knows it was all for the drama and television ... but he certainly should.  how can any self-respecting medical professional be associated with this train-wreck?  it reflects on his ability to use good judgement, some common sense and how to act like a mature adult.  while he's not the one throwing punches it does affect how he is perceived and i wouldn't trust him because his priorities are skewed.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummm what was said about Mariah?


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> Ummm what was said about Mariah?


 
the "lady" she fought with (i think her name is Toya) told people about Mariah's daughter, that the daughter isn't the natural child of her husband, he adopted her when they married. this was a big secret and the child doesn't know any of it. it was wrong of the "friend" to tell others but a fist-fight at a party is not the way to go. Mariah's sister told her before the party because she and the wacky-crazy mother were at the salon and this was spreading around there. Mariah said she had told Toya this in confidence as at that time they were friends.

i am incredibly embarrassed that i keep watching this train-wreck!


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> the "lady" she fought with (i think her name is Toya) told people about Mariah's daughter, that the daughter isn't the natural child of her husband, he adopted her when they married. this was a big secret and the child doesn't know any of it. it was wrong of the "friend" to tell others but a fist-fight at a party is not the way to go. Mariah's sister told her before the party because she and the wacky-crazy mother were at the salon and this was spreading around there. Mariah said she had told Toya this in confidence as at that time they were friends.
> 
> i am incredibly embarrassed that i keep watching this train-wreck!



So what is the big deal, the only way I see a problem (well other than spreading a secret), is if the husband didn't know if the child were his....How does the child look is she black? or does she look biracial? She was pregnant with another man's baby when she got married/met her husband?


----------



## KathyB

If Mariah is worried about the information about her daughter compromising her husband's reputation as a doctor, she's in for a shock.  Her behavior at that party will be what ruins her husband's reputation in the medical community in Atlanta.  I predict their invitations to parties and events will begin to dwindle.


----------



## ilu333

Why would anyone think that Aiden would divorce his wife because of a fight? Yes, the fight was beyond unacceptable. Unprofessional, and show that those people have no manner and lack good judgement. It's embarrassing but to say that he would divorce her is a bit much especially since they have children together. I'm sure all if us here are guilty of behaving poorly and made bad mistakes in our lives. I just feel he word divorce has been used too loosely these days..IMO.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> So what is the big deal, the only way I see a problem (well other than spreading a secret), is if the husband didn't know if the child were his....How does the child look is she black? or does she look biracial? She was pregnant with another man's baby when she got married/met her husband?



i think that the issues were (and i don't condone that behavior for any reason): only her family know that the child isn't his since he adopted her and that they don't want the child to know.  i'm going to assume that the natural father knows because he'd have to agree to the adoption.  the whole incident was ridiculous and made her look like a complete fool.  i hope the respected medical community shuns her.



KathyB said:


> If Mariah is worried about the information about her daughter compromising her husband's reputation as a doctor, she's in for a shock.  Her behavior at that party will be what ruins her husband's reputation in the medical community in Atlanta.  I predict their invitations to parties and events will begin to dwindle.



i should certainly hope so.  i wouldn't invite her into my home based on that incident and if her husband supports that nonsense than i wouldn't have need of his services.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Actually, I'm giving a side eye to ALL the husbands. They chose these ratchet women, so their characters are in question.


----------



## Ladybug09

Why is everybody putting so much value on "doctors"? They are people just like anybody else, and I'm sorry but your profession does not define who you are, or your character, or make you any better than anybody else. 

And let me tell you, I know from fact there's a whole lot of stuff that goes on at doctor's events, travels, and behind closed doors even at the most Esteemed of doctor's homes. 

It's just that their nonsense isn't filmed for TV.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> Why is everybody putting so much value on "doctors"? They are people just like anybody else, and I'm sorry but your profession does not define who you are, or your character, or make you any better than anybody else.
> 
> And let me tell you, I know from fact there's a whole lot of stuff that goes on at doctor's events, travels, and behind closed doors even at the most Esteemed of doctor's homes.
> 
> It's just that their nonsense isn't filmed for TV.



if this was a show about lawyers, teachers or any other profession except for roller derby queens or mud wrestlers i think i'd have the same appalled reaction.  i think it's the fact that these are supposed to be successful, educated adults that astonishes me.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Actually, I'm giving a side eye to ALL the husbands. They chose these ratchet women, so their characters are in question.



 ita


----------



## needloub

Ladybug09 said:


> *Why is everybody putting so much value on "doctors"? They are people just like anybody else, and I'm sorry but your profession does not define who you are, or your character, or make you any better than anybody else. *
> 
> And let me tell you, I know from fact there's a whole lot of stuff that goes on at doctor's events, travels, and behind closed doors even at the most Esteemed of doctor's homes.
> 
> It's just that their nonsense isn't filmed for TV.



Most of my attendings and senior colleagues would disagree lol...it's a thankless job!  It's a career that extends beyond the "normal" business hours, and can be a 24-hour lifestyle...it can get to their heads at times...


----------



## Ladybug09

needloub said:


> Most of my attendings and senior colleagues would disagree lol...it's a thankless job!  It's a career that extends beyond the "normal" business hours, and can be a 24-hour lifestyle...it can get to their heads at times...



So do a lot of others...


----------



## fendifemale

ilu333 said:


> Why would anyone think that Aiden would divorce his wife because of a fight? Yes, the fight was beyond unacceptable. Unprofessional, and show that those people have no manner and lack good judgement. It's embarrassing but to say that he would divorce her is a bit much especially since they have children together. I'm sure all if us here are guilty of behaving poorly and made bad mistakes in our lives. I just feel he word divorce has been used too loosely these days..IMO.


 My thoughts exactly. He's her husband -not her father. She should know how to behave herself without her husband interveining.

And as far as the doctor's reps are concerned- what do you REALLY know about your dr personally? So if you were dying and this man were trying to save you you'd say: NO GET BACK! YOUR WIFE IS A GUTTERSNIPE! Please!


----------



## MarieG

Ladybug09 said:


> *Why is everybody putting so much value on "doctors"? They are people just like anybody else, and I'm sorry but your profession does not define who you are, or your character, or make you any better than anybody else. *
> 
> And let me tell you, I know from fact there's a whole lot of stuff that goes on at doctor's events, travels, and behind closed doors even at the most Esteemed of doctor's homes.
> 
> It's just that their nonsense isn't filmed for TV.



I completely agree! Both of my parents are practicing medical doctors (hematologist/oncologist and psychiatrist/neurologist), my aunts and uncles are medical doctors and both of my grandfathers were medical dorctors and I have been surrounded by them and their colleges all my life. They are just like everybody else in their private lives! They have the same problems, complexes, scandals (even though I haven't seen any physical assaults at parties ). They all also think they work harder than everybody else and that their jobs are more important than any other job. They often don't get that other people work just as hard or even harder and that other jobs are just as important. They're a quirky bunch! Needless to say non of their children have decided to become doctors


----------



## Ladybug09

MarieG said:


> I completely agree! Both of my parents are practicing medical doctors (hematologist/oncologist and psychiatrist/neurologist), my aunts and uncles are medical doctors and both of my grandfathers were medical dorctors and I have been surrounded by them and their colleges all my life. They are just like everybody else in their private lives! They have the same problems, complexes, scandals (even though I haven't seen any physical assaults at parties ). They all also think they work harder than everybody else and that their jobs are more important than any other job. They often don't get that other people work just as hard or even harder and that other jobs are just as important. They're a quirky bunch! *Needless to say non of their children have decided to become doctors*




Hahah, that how it usually ends up nowadays...Imagine like back in the days, you were expected to train/go into the same profession/skill as your parents to carry on the Family business.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

KathyB said:


> I was stunned at her Mother's reaction and jumping in to join the fight!
> 
> I also wouldn't be at all surprised if Aiden files for divorce.



I think it was twitter that Mariah posted a gorgeous flower arrangement Ayden sent to her. Of course for securing the show and the success of so called "ratings" with the devil, I mean Bravo. This was after the first episode aired. I don't think divorce will result from this particular event, but I can't say I disagree with you either. Why on earth would he want any involvement in this mess is beyond me.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Ladybug09 said:


> Why is everybody putting so much value on "doctors"? They are people just like anybody else, and I'm sorry but your profession does not define who you are, or your character, or make you any better than anybody else.
> 
> And let me tell you, I know from fact there's a whole lot of stuff that goes on at doctor's events, travels, and behind closed doors even at the most Esteemed of doctor's homes.
> 
> It's just that their nonsense isn't filmed for TV.



You got that right^


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

djsmom said:


> Of course, I've always been a fan of Flava Flav



Guess the only thing missing is the clock, speaking of, does he still wear it?


----------



## junqueprincess

sgj99 said:


> i don't think he will, he probably knows it was all for the drama and television ... but he certainly should.  how can any self-respecting medical professional be associated with this train-wreck?  it reflects on his ability to use good judgement, some common sense and how to act like a mature adult.  while he's not the one throwing punches it does affect how he is perceived and i wouldn't trust him because his priorities are skewed.



There were 2 women in the fight, I think both should be held accountable. And both husbands, both doctors. Clearly no one thought too much about their reputations- their egos did all the deciding when they agreed to do a realty tv!


----------



## Ladybug09

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Guess the only thing missing is the clock, speaking of, does he still wear it?


YUP! LOL

I actually like him...he is what he is...


----------



## gracekelly

I don't know which infuriates me more, the show or some of the comments on this thread.


----------



## pquiles

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> LOL^ What are you suggesting, you're not a Ms. Lucy FAN?



Lol... Ms Lucy should not have started the drama.


----------



## LawQT1908

gracekelly said:


> i don't know which infuriates me more, the show or some of the comments on this thread.



+++++1,000,000


----------



## sgj99

gracekelly said:


> I don't know which infuriates me more, the show or some of the comments on this thread.


 
hhhhmmmm ...


----------



## mzkyie

I hope they cancel this train wreck and give Dr. Jackie her own show. I'd love to see more of her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzkyie said:


> I hope they cancel this train wreck and give Dr. Jackie her own show. I'd love to see more of her.



I really like her, too. 

Now somebody tells me why Quad speaks like an old Drag Queen with all her shady boots, givin' it to the people talk!

Where is Kerry supposed to be from?  Her accent sounds forced.

Mariah needs to learn "if you don't want anyone to know, don't tell ANYBODY".


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:


> I really like her, too.
> 
> Now somebody tells me why Quad speaks like an old Drag Queen with all her shady boots, givin' it to the people talk!
> 
> Where is Kerry supposed to be from?  Her accent sounds forced.
> 
> Mariah needs to learn "if you don't want anyone to know, don't tell ANYBODY".



She and Mariah both talk like that it's so annoying. All the "Yaaasss honey" "What's the tea?" Aren't they supposed to be adults?


----------



## gloss_gal

I think Toya started it.


----------



## gloss_gal

Bow ties must be a trend in Atlanta


----------



## every1dreams

I watched this for the 1st time last week and wish I hadn't. I could not believe they're acting like that. As ladies married to professionals, it was so embarrassing and I'm not even affiliated&#128561;. 

Plus even if Toya said these things, they were the ones that repeated it on camera, or did I just miss that?&#128532;


----------



## ClassicFab

She better work, playing basketball in heels!!


----------



## Queenie719

every1dreams said:


> I watched this for the 1st time last week and wish I hadn't. I could not believe they're acting like that. As ladies married to professionals, it was so embarrassing and I'm not even affiliated&#128561;.
> 
> Plus even if Toya said these things, they were the ones that repeated it on camera, or did I just miss that?&#128532;



That's what I was thinking!   Why say it on camera if it was soooo secret?


----------



## every1dreams

Queenie719 said:


> That's what I was thinking!   Why say it on camera if it was soooo secret?



Smh... &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## zaara10

gracekelly said:


> I don't know which infuriates me more, the show or some of the comments on this thread.



Wait, why do the comments "infuriate" you? 
It's good clean fun around here.


----------



## zaara10

Here's my thing about the secret about Mariah's daughter being adopted... Toya might've wrongly talked about it at the hair salon or whatever, but that was not filmed, so it wasn't aired & made public knowledge. But w/ Mariah's sister & her mother (&mariah) bringing it up on camera, well then now it's public knowledge on tv & something her daughter can now easily find out. 
When did she have her daughter & when did she marry Aiden?


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> Here's my thing about the secret about Mariah's daughter being adopted... Toya might've wrongly talked about it at the hair salon or whatever, but that was not filmed, so it wasn't aired & made public knowledge. *But w/ Mariah's sister & her mother (&mariah) bringing it up on camera, well then now it's public knowledge on tv & something her daughter can now easily find out. *
> When did she have her daughter & when did she marry Aiden?



This is exactly what I didn't understand as well...


----------



## gracekelly

zaara10 said:


> Wait, why do the comments "infuriate" you?
> It's good clean fun around here.



I don't think disparaging remarks about the medical community are amusing.  Years of education, training and tremendous responsibility and stress are not to be taken lightly.  Practicing medicine is not like pumping gas at the gas station.


----------



## LawQT1908

needloub said:


> This is exactly what I didn't understand as well...



I think it was discussed 'publicly' on the show as an after-the-fact explanation of the madness of the fight at the birthday party. There would have been so many gaps in the storyline had Mariah not discussed the root of the problem on air. I'm not sure if it was said on here or not but Mariah is actually one of the producers of the show, which in my opinion makes her know a little about what she's doing in terms of trying to 'make good TV'. Yes, the behavior on this & many other shows is appalling but albeit entertaining (to some)...and as much as we complain and agree about how crazy/embarrassing these shows are, we continue to watch them week after week, season after season.


----------



## zaara10

LawQT1908 said:


> I think it was discussed 'publicly' on the show as an after-the-fact explanation of the madness of the fight at the birthday party. There would have been so many gaps in the storyline had Mariah not discussed the root of the problem on air. I'm not sure if it was said on here or not but Mariah is actually one of the producers of the show, which in my opinion makes her know a little about what she's doing in terms of trying to 'make good TV'. Yes, the behavior on this & many other shows is appalling but albeit entertaining (to some)...and as much as we complain and agree about how crazy/embarrassing these shows are, we continue to watch them week after week, season after season.



It wasn't discussed as an after fact to the fight. I believe it was first brought up on air by Mariah's sister which then mariah discussed in her interview, and then it eventually led to the fight. 
I don't think this show is coming back for another season. You need somewhat appealing characters, but no one here is likeable (except maybe dr Simone & Jackie).
I had never planned on watching. But the only reason I'm watching is bc of Aiden- he's Bangladeshi & my parents are from Bangladesh; you rarely get to see that on tv. Unfortunately though, it's on this messy show.


----------



## Ladybug09

gracekelly said:


> I don't think disparaging remarks about the medical community are amusing.  Years of education, training and tremendous responsibility and stress are not to be taken lightly.  Practicing medicine is not like pumping gas at the gas station.



No one said it was the Same ....but neither is it the only careeer with years of training, education, and where your service is taken for granted. It's not an anomaly. It's almost like The Doctor status/classifications was being so glorified...And those are the comments that I responded to....If you don't agree, that's fine...the world is made of differing opinions.

And while pumping gas (and other Jobs) may not be 'prestigious' at least it's an honorable days work...Someone's got to do it.

ETA: I don't know if others disparaged the profession, but I know that I did not.


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> *It wasn't discussed as an after fact to the fight. I believe it was first brought up on air by Mariah's sister which then mariah discussed in her interview, and then it eventually led to the fight.*
> I don't think this show is coming back for another season. You need somewhat appealing characters, but no one here is likeable (except maybe dr Simone & Jackie).
> I had never planned on watching. But the only reason I'm watching is bc of Aiden- he's Bangladeshi & my parents are from Bangladesh; you rarely get to see that on tv. Unfortunately though, it's on this messy show.



This is exactly what I was led to believe...

I would prefer to see the husbands and Dr. Simone and Dr. Jackie on the show...leave those other 4 women at home


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Here's my thing about the secret about Mariah's daughter being adopted... Toya might've wrongly talked about it at the hair salon or whatever, but that was not filmed, so it wasn't aired & made public knowledge. But w/ Mariah's sister & her mother (&mariah) bringing it up on camera, well then now it's public knowledge on tv & something her daughter can now easily find out.
> When did she have her daughter & when did she marry Aiden?





needloub said:


> This is exactly what I didn't understand as well...




I'm still trying to figure out how she was going to pass off a Black (I assume) child as a biracial (Black/Bangladeshi) child....I assume she was pregnant, when they met/married...and they didn't want people to know this...interesting.


----------



## needloub

Well Mariah has a lot to hide it seems (even down to her real name)...so it makes sense to be a contributing member to this reality show 

Ah well, it's mindless tv...something to watch after hours of studying...


----------



## LawQT1908

zaara10 said:


> It wasn't discussed as an after fact to the fight. I believe it was first brought up on air by Mariah's sister which then mariah discussed in her interview, and then it eventually led to the fight.



No, the point I was trying to make was that allowing the discussion between Mariah & her sister (which i know was before the actual fight) to be aired on TV was probably an after-the-fact decision by Mariah & the other producers. Because they could have easily edited that conversation/footage out & left us all wondering what the big 'secret' was...similar to how it was edited when Brandy on RHOC disclosed Adrianne & Paul's family secret and for weeks we were all wondering what was said to cause the animosity between them.


----------



## LawQT1908

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how she was going to pass off a Black (I assume) child as a biracial (Black/Bangladeshi) child....I assume she was pregnant, when they met/married...and they didn't want people to know this...interesting.



I don't think she was trying to pass her daughter off as being another race?! They didn't want their child to know she was adopted just yet & IMO that's totally understandable and their choice to withhold from her until she is old or mature enough to understand.


----------



## Ladybug09

LawQT1908 said:


> I don't think she was trying to pass her daughter off as being another race?! They didn't want their child to know she was adopted just yet & IMO that's totally understandable and their choice to withhold from her until she is old or mature enough to understand.


oh, got it...I've only seen bits of episodes here and there.

What is her real name?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm tired of all these "family secrets" on reality shows. If you don't want the world to know, don't sign up!


----------



## LawQT1908

Ladybug09 said:


> oh, got it...I've only seen bits of episodes here and there.
> 
> What is her real name?



LaKeisha...*insert chuckle here* LOL


----------



## needloub

LawQT1908 said:


> LaKeisha...*insert chuckle here* LOL


----------



## disney16

I know this may sound very trivial but I really hate their makeup, especially their eye shadow. I think  I've gotten used to the Housewives having  make up artists that come to their homes and I guess these ladies do their own.

Again I know this is not really important. :shame::shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anybody notice the messiness that is BravoTV?

When they introduce Mariah's daughter, under her name it reads "Mariah's daughter". Not Mariah and Aiden's daughter.


----------



## LawQT1908

disney16 said:


> I know this may sound very trivial but I really hate their makeup, especially their eye shadow...
> 
> Again I know this is not really important. :shame::shame:



No, I said the very same thing! Yes, the eyeshadow especially is a complete mess...it's like an explosion of skittles on their faces! Sad part is that I really think that a MUA is responsible for that train wreck on their faces!


----------



## needloub

LawQT1908 said:


> No, I said the very same thing! Yes, the eyeshadow especially is a complete mess...*it's like an explosion of skittles on their faces*! Sad part is that I really think that a MUA is responsible for that train wreck on their faces!


----------



## disney16

LawQT1908 said:


> No, I said the very same thing! Yes, the eyeshadow especially is a complete mess...it's like an explosion of skittles on their faces! Sad part is that I really think that a MUA is responsible for that train wreck on their faces!



That MUA needs to be fired.


----------



## zaara10

Mariah is an awful awful woman. I thought it was bad enough that she told her kids in the car that Toya & her family didn't want them to come to the party-- You don't need to share that information w/ your kids! But then at Quad's stupid dog party she sent her daughter over to Toya & made her ask why they couldn't come to the party!!! Wth? What kind of mother is she? Just like Toya said, she "utilized her daughter as a pawn." You don't involve children in your adult drama!!! It's not fair to them.
 I see no problem that Toya politely disinvited Mariah & her family from her kids' party at her house. If someone tried to beat the crap out of me I wouldn't want them anywhere near my house or children. 

And yes, their eyeshadow is horrible! Looks like when my daughter plays around w/ her dress up makeup. Lol


----------



## deltalady

Against my better judgement, I watched an episode of this yesterday.  NEVER. AGAIN.


----------



## First Lady

zaara10 said:


> Mariah is an awful awful woman. I thought it was bad enough that she told her kids in the car that Toya & her family didn't want them to come to the party-- You don't need to share that information w/ your kids! But then at Quad's stupid dog party she sent her daughter over to Toya & made her ask why they couldn't come to the party!!! Wth? What kind of mother is she? Just like Toya said, she "utilized her daughter as a pawn." You don't involve children in your adult drama!!! It's not fair to them.
> I see no problem that Toya politely disinvited Mariah & her family from her kids' party at her house. If someone tried to beat the crap out of me I wouldn't want them anywhere near my house or children.
> 
> And yes, their eyeshadow is horrible! Looks like when my daughter plays around w/ her dress up makeup. Lol



I think she used her daughter because in many ways she's just like her mother. Remember the fight episode Mariah's mother thanked her for fighting Toya, in her honor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Their eye makeup is making MiMi from the drew Carey show look pretty tame!


----------



## KathyB

I have really tried to give this show the benefit of the doubt, but after watching yet another episode of insanity, I am going to have to say no to the show.  The fact that Mariah refers to her hometown of Chattanooga as "living in the projects" doesn't set very well with me.  It's almost like she's embarrassed about being from Chattanooga!


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> I have really tried to give this show the benefit of the doubt, but after watching yet another episode of insanity, I am going to have to say no to the show.  The fact that Mariah refers to her hometown of Chattanooga as "living in the projects" doesn't set very well with me.  It's almost like she's embarrassed about being from Chattanooga!



If she's embarrassed, she should stop taking about Chattanooga.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> If she's embarrassed, she should stop taking about Chattanooga.



I agree, but she's making negative remarks about Chattanooga like it's some kind of ghetto-like 3rd world country.  I'm proud to say that I was born in Chattanooga and have lived here all my life.  We're not the boondocks and we're not some backwoods bunch of hicks that she obviously seems to think we are.  She moved 120 miles south on I-75.  She's not that far from her roots.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I take it she's from "the hood" of Chat and clearly with the fighting, she still has that mentality. Look at her mother...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

KathyB said:


> I agree, but she's making negative remarks about Chattanooga like it's some kind of ghetto-like 3rd world country.  I'm proud to say that I was born in Chattanooga and have lived here all my life.  We're not the boondocks and we're not some backwoods bunch of hicks that she obviously seems to think we are.  She moved 120 miles south on I-75.  She's not that far from her roots.


 

I agree. I've been to Chattanooga several times - we used to visit the aquarium there until we got our own. The people are not any different than the people here in ATL; we're only a few hours away. I don't know why she's so ashamed. I don't remember seeing any "ghetto" or "backwoods" areas there (although I'm sure there are some). There are plenty of those types of neighborhoods in the ATL area too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HermesNewbie said:


> I agree. I've been to Chattanooga several times - we used to visit the aquarium there until we got our own. The people are not any different than the people here in ATL; we're only a few hours away. I don't know why she's so ashamed. I don't remember seeing any "ghetto" or "backwoods" areas there (although I'm sure there are some), yet there are plenty of those types of neighborhoods in the ATL area.



There are hoods/ghettos and unsavory parts of every city.


----------



## KathyB

HermesNewbie said:


> I agree. I've been to Chattanooga several times - we used to visit the aquarium there until we got our own. The people are not any different than the people here in ATL; we're only a few hours away. I don't know why she's so ashamed. I don't remember seeing any "ghetto" or "backwoods" areas there (although I'm sure there are some). There are plenty of those types of neighborhoods in the ATL area too.





DC-Cutie said:


> There are hoods/ghettos and unsavory parts of every city.



Exactly!  I love ATL and I love going down there to shop and such, but I know for a fact that ATL has as many crime problems (if not more) than CHA does, as many dangerous parts of town and unsafe areas.  She married an ER doctor and now she thinks she's above her past.


----------



## needloub

One of my close friends is from Chattanooga and she is far from "ghetto."  They actually know Mariah by her "government name." lol


----------



## zaara10

Did anyone else watch last night or has everyone given up? Lol
It's too bad Jackie's lemon squeeze thing didn't work out. Her intentions were good & I felt bad for her. That was a low blow from Mariah when she said she wasn't a mother & didn't understand. It was great when Kari pulled out those papers to prove M withdrew payment. 
I was sure when Jackie left the table someone was about to start swinging again. They're a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm confused:  I thought I heard Mariah tell quad, that she did stop payment on the checks. But when Kari pulled out her carfax, she denied it. 

I thin Mariah and Quad are allergic to having normal conversations. It's like they have to outshine the other with all of their "speak". 

I hope Drs. Jackie and Simone don't return if the show is picked up for another season. They are dumbing down their profession and possibly tainting their business.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused:  I thought I heard Mariah tell quad, that she did stop payment on the checks. But when Kari pulled out her carfax, she denied it.
> 
> I thin Mariah and Quad are allergic to having normal conversations. It's like they have to outshine the other with all of their "speak".
> 
> I hope Drs. Jackie and Simone don't return if the show is picked up for another season. They are dumbing down their profession and possibly tainting their business.



She did tell quad that. The proof was right there when kari pulled out the papers, but she had to go w/ her version of the truth to save face. She got all crazy dramatic to cover up. Quad & Mariah were made for each other. They're straight up sermon delivering drama queens. And they share the same makeup style. Clowns. 
I hope this ish doesn't get picked up for another season.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone else watch last night or has everyone given up? Lol
> It's too bad Jackie's lemon squeeze thing didn't work out. Her intentions were good & I felt bad for her. That was a low blow from Mariah when she said she wasn't a mother & didn't understand. *It was great when Kari pulled out those papers to prove M withdrew payment. *
> I was sure when Jackie left the table someone was about to start swinging again. They're a mess.


 
she (Kari) had the proof right there but Mariah kept denying it and Quad just acted like her puppet. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused: I thought I heard Mariah tell quad, that she did stop payment on the checks. But when Kari pulled out her carfax, she denied it.
> 
> *I thin Mariah and Quad are allergic to having normal conversations. It's like they have to outshine the other with all of their "speak".*
> 
> I hope Drs. Jackie and Simone don't return if the show is picked up for another season. They are dumbing down their profession and possibly tainting their business.


 
i'm sure it's my age but i can't understand half of what they are truly saying ... i get the point but scratch my head a lot in bewilderment. 



zaara10 said:


> *She did tell quad that. The proof was right there when kari pulled out the papers, but she had to go w/ her version of the truth to save face. She got all crazy dramatic to cover up. Quad & Mariah were made for each other. They're straight up sermon delivering drama queens. And they share the same makeup style. Clowns. *
> *I hope this ish doesn't get picked up for another season.*


 
yes, yes, and yes - to all of this!


----------



## LawQT1908

Watching last night's episode....

Wait, Toya actually has a beautician?? And someone is paid to come to her house and make her hair look like that??? Whattttttttt? Oh my.....


----------



## KathyB

What is up with the multi-colored Skittle eye shadow?  Reminds me of this:


----------



## LawQT1908

Ok, so it's bad enough that I'm continually assaulted week after week by Toya's colored contacts and lack of style, Mariah's hair roots and leaveout not blending w/her extensions, Quad's spit-filled mouth, all the dreadful Rainbow Brite makeup and the medical mistress, Kari's overdone plastic  surgery. However, the most disturbing thing for me this week (visually) was that stretched out 'made for TV' tattoo on Dr. Jackie's patient!! Y'all* I'm still confused and bewildered by it... no joke!  

*Yes, I'm from the South and even though I'm educated with both Master & Doctorate degrees, I will admit to using the word y'all on a daily basis (probably in EVERY instance where the plural form of the word 'you' seems most appropriate)!


----------



## LawQT1908

KathyB said:


> What is up with the multi-colored Skittle eye shadow?  Reminds me of this:



That's a perfect example of it... Smh!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LawQT1908 said:


> Ok, so it's bad enough that I'm continually assaulted week after week by Toya's colored contacts and lack of style, Mariah's hair roots and leaveout not blending w/her extensions, Quad's spit-filled mouth, all the dreadful Rainbow Brite makeup and the medical mistress, Kari's overdone plastic surgery. However, the most disturbing thing for me this week (visually) was that stretched out 'made for TV' tattoo on Dr. Jackie's patient!! Y'all* I'm still confused and bewildered by it... no joke!
> 
> *Yes, I'm from the South and even though I'm educated with both Master & Doctorate degrees, I will admit to using the word y'all on a daily basis (probably in EVERY instance where the plural form of the word 'you' seems most appropriate)!


 
was it made for TV? 

When I see mariah, I want to take a flat iron, a brush and gel to blend her hair.


----------



## needloub

KathyB said:


> What is up with the multi-colored Skittle eye shadow?  Reminds me of this:






LawQT1908 said:


> Ok, so it's bad enough that I'm continually assaulted week after week by Toya's colored contacts and lack of style, Mariah's hair roots and leaveout not blending w/her extensions, Quad's spit-filled mouth, all the dreadful Rainbow Brite makeup and the medical mistress, Kari's overdone plastic  surgery. However, *the most disturbing thing for me this week (visually) was that stretched out 'made for TV' tattoo on Dr. Jackie's patient!!* Y'all* I'm still confused and bewildered by it... no joke!
> 
> *Yes, I'm from the South and even though I'm educated with both Master & Doctorate degrees, I will admit to using the word y'all on a daily basis (probably in EVERY instance where the plural form of the word 'you' seems most appropriate)!


I absolutely agree...why on earth would someone get a tattoo like this???


----------



## KathyB

LawQT1908 said:


> Ok, so it's bad enough that I'm continually assaulted week after week by Toya's colored contacts and lack of style, Mariah's hair roots and leaveout not blending w/her extensions, Quad's spit-filled mouth, all the dreadful Rainbow Brite makeup and the medical mistress, Kari's overdone plastic  surgery. However, the most disturbing thing for me this week (visually) was that stretched out 'made for TV' tattoo on Dr. Jackie's patient!! Y'all* I'm still confused and bewildered by it... no joke!
> 
> *Yes, I'm from the South and even though I'm educated with both Master & Doctorate degrees, I will admit to using the word y'all on a daily basis (probably in EVERY instance where the plural form of the word 'you' seems most appropriate)!



That "Made for TV" tattoo was  and, seriously, I need an explanation for the meaning.....


----------



## LawQT1908

Dear LaKeisha (a*k*a "Mariah"),

If someone invites you somewhere and has a protocol: FOLLOW IT.
If someone has proof that you are lying: STOP IT. 

Best regards,

Someone who is totally over your ignorance (a*k*a "LawQT1908")


----------



## zaara10

I watched wwhl last night & Dr. Jackie & Dr. Simone were on. They both said after watching the fight on tv, they're still not sure who started it. Really? Bc from what I saw, it looked like Mariah started it. And they had a viewer poll of who's side are u on, Mariah or Toya. I was shocked that 67% were on Mariah's side! Both are crazy for brawling, but it looked like Toya was defending herself. Idk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LawQT1908 said:


> Dear LaKeisha (a*k*a "Mariah"),
> 
> If someone invites you somewhere and has a protocol: FOLLOW IT.
> If someone has proof that you are lying: STOP IT.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Someone who is totally over your ignorance (a*k*a "LawQT1908")


 
there it is!


----------



## mzkyie

After watching Dr. Jackie and Dr. Simone on WWHL, I would love a show following the two of them and their careers. Forget those other women. Their makeup and tired weaves remind me of those knock off Barbies found in the $1 store.


----------



## needloub

mzkyie said:


> After watching Dr. Jackie and Dr. Simone on WWHL, I would love *a show following the two of them and their careers*. Forget those other women. Their makeup and tired weaves remind me of those knock off Barbies found in the $1 store.



I would watch them and the husbands lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dr Jackie isn't new to reality TV.  She was the Dr for Toni Braxton on her 1st reality show and she's Tamar's doctor on The Braxtons


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> was it made for TV?
> 
> *When I see mariah, I want to take a flat iron, a brush and gel to blend her hair*.


 
i want to slap some sense into her.


----------



## zaara10

mzkyie said:


> After watching Dr. Jackie and Dr. Simone on WWHL, I would love a show following the two of them and their careers. Forget those other women. Their makeup and tired weaves remind me of those knock off Barbies found in the $1 store.



You know a show like that wouldn't last on bravo. Not enough drama & girl fights for Andy Cohen to work w/.


----------



## krasavitza

You can tell these women live plain boring lives and are just hyping it up and playing up a 'fab' lifestyle for the cameras.  Its pathetic and its not working. All just a pretentious bunch, and I cannot for the life of me stand Quad and Mariah. Wow! No words. Money cannot buy you class, at allllll. They are tacky beyond belief!!!


----------



## bella601

krasavitza said:


> You can tell these women live plain boring lives and are just hyping it up and playing up a 'fab' lifestyle for the cameras.  Its pathetic and its not working. All just a pretentious bunch, and I cannot for the life of me stand Quad and Mariah. Wow! No words. Money cannot buy you class, at allllll. They are tacky beyond belief!!!



U couldn't have said this any better!


----------



## DC-Cutie

krasavitza said:


> You can tell these women live plain boring lives and are just hyping it up and playing up a 'fab' lifestyle for the cameras. Its pathetic and its not working. All just a pretentious bunch, and I cannot for the life of me stand Quad and Mariah. Wow! No words. Money cannot buy you class, at allllll. They are tacky beyond belief!!!


 
I like the way you think...


----------



## sgj99

krasavitza said:


> You can tell these women live plain boring lives and are just hyping it up and playing up a 'fab' lifestyle for the cameras. Its pathetic and its not working. All just a pretentious bunch, and I cannot for the life of me stand Quad and Mariah. Wow! No words. Money cannot buy you class, at allllll. They are tacky beyond belief!!!


----------



## mzkyie

zaara10 said:


> You know a show like that wouldn't last on bravo. Not enough drama & girl fights for Andy Cohen to work w/.



Dr. Jackie has a long list of celebrity patients, Bravo will make it work. I think Married to Medicine was too trashy for even Bravo. It belongs on the Oxygen Network.


----------



## jenny70

I know this has been touched on before but I just can't get past their makeup.  It's very distracting.


----------



## djsmom

jenny70 said:


> I know this has been touched on before but I just can't get past their makeup.  It's very distracting.



yes, and so are their hair weaves


----------



## zaara10

Mariah is super tacky. Her blue tights @ Bar One? And the purple tights @ Kari's photo shoot? Really? How old are you? 
And it's just pure bull when she starts talking about upholding status & responsibility being a dr's wife. Please girl. Sit down. We've seen how responsible u are. 

Dr. Jackie looked very pretty on the wine trip. I really like her & have a lot of respect for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can somebody tell me why Mariah was wearing that red flying saucer contraption on her head at the puppy party?


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Can somebody tell me why Mariah was wearing that red flying saucer contraption on her head at the puppy party?



Haha, bc she's tacky! I think she was trying to go w/ Quad's stupid "puppies in Paris" theme & that was her idea of a French beret.


----------



## needloub

Dr. Simone cracks me up...she seems like she can be professional at work, but down-to-earth with girlfriends...


----------



## .pursefiend.

I told myself I wasn't going to watch any more but Quad cracks me up. I like her


----------



## zaara10

I was wondering if any of them were going to talk about Quad's husband's high pitched voice, lol. Mariah's impression of him was kind of funny. I don't think I could take listening to him as my psychiatrist


----------



## Bagbug

Shame on Bravo. Let's gets some male Doctors married to some grown "Bad Girls"  it's a horrible show.  I did have respect after watching a coupled of episodes for the female and male Doctors, but them being on this show loses my respect for them.


----------



## Star1231

Dr. Jackie's battle with infertility after her cancer diagnosis made me tear.  Giving her patients extra care because she never got the opportunity to give birth made me really feel for her.  She's very likable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Star1231 said:


> Dr. Jackie's battle with infertility after her cancer diagnosis made me tear.  Giving her patients extra care because she never got the opportunity to give birth made me really feel for her.  She's very likable.



I agree. I wanted to reach through the screen and punch Mariah when she basically told her because she didn't give birth she wasn't a mother. 

That wasn't cool. At. All. 

I like Simone too, with her drinking self,


----------



## sgj99

i can't believe i've continued to watch this manufactured train-wreck every week ... and i know i'll be tuned in on Sunday for the two-hour finale 

why do Sundays have horrible shows on?


----------



## .pursefiend.

zaara10 said:


> I was wondering if any of them were going to talk about Quad's husband's high pitched voice, lol. Mariah's impression of him was kind of funny.* I don't think I could take listening to him as my psychiatrist*



if you didn't have issues before you walked in his office.. you surely will after leaving


----------



## DC-Cutie

And what woman says to her husband "what's the tea?"  I mean really, she sounded Ike she was talking to her Best Gay Friend.


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> i can't believe i've continued to watch this manufactured train-wreck every week ... and i know i'll be tuned in on Sunday for the two-hour finale
> 
> why do Sundays have horrible shows on?



Exactly. I've watched every single week. But I pray they don't bring it back so I don't force myself to waste my brain cells on it. Stop the madness now please. 
But I refuse to watch that Long Island princess show. Never ever. I swear.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> And what woman says to her husband "what's the tea?"  I mean really, she sounded Ike she was talking to her* Best Gay Friend.*




i mean this IS Atlanta


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree. *I wanted to reach through the screen and punch Mariah when she basically told her because she didn't give birth she wasn't a mother. *
> 
> That wasn't cool. At. All.
> 
> I like Simone too, with her drinking self,


I found that statement so mean and below-the-belt.  Dr. Jackie has a step-daughter and that relationship is just as important!


----------



## zaara10

While i appreciate Mariah's effort to cook a Bangladeshi meal for her party,  I'm slightly offended by her comment about showing the ladies her "red dot & feathers side." Not a good idea to use a known offensive phrase to describe your husband's culture... 
It was nice to see the ladies in saris. But why do ppl have issues w/ eating w/ their hands? What do u eat chicken wings, sandwiches, pizza & corn on the cob w/?? I mean I use my hands. 

On another note, Kari's lips are very jacked up. Where's the plastic surgeon in the group?
Quad & Mariah are made for each other w/ their dramatic sermon-like talk. 
Was this the finale? Please don't bring this show back!! Lol


----------



## zaara10

Anyone watch the reunion? Am I the only one still watching this mess? 

I'm at my parents' house for the long weekend & I put the reunion on. I told my mom to guess which one is married to a Bangladeshi guy (my parents are from Bangladesh). She said, "please tell me it's not that one wearing white." Haha, sorry ma, it is! She said, "God help him & his parents." Lmao!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is it bad to say that Mariah's mother was beat with the ugly stick! Just all around I attractive....


----------



## GoGlam

It really pissed me off when Mariah was saying DESHI... I'm pretty sure she wanted to say desi.  Maybe she tried to make it cute by taking the last part of Bangladeshi, but I have very close friends from all parts of Southeast Asia, including Bangladesh, never heard them say "DESHI" as the term is "desi."


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it bad to say that Mariah's mother was beat with the ugly stick! Just all around I attractive....



Haha! It's true. Mariah's sister looks a lot like the mother. But I'm beginning to think Mariah's adopted too bc she looks nothing like her mother. Maybe that's why she's so sensitive to the adoption issue!! I figured it out!


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> It really pissed me off when Mariah was saying DESHI... I'm pretty sure she wanted to say desi.  Maybe she tried to make it cute by taking the last part of Bangladeshi, but I have very close friends from all parts of Southeast Asia, including Bangladesh, never heard them say "DESHI" as the term is "desi."



Bangladesh is in South Asia (along w/ India, Pakistan & Sri Lanka...). Southeast Asia includes Indonesia, Thailand, Philippines, etc. 
And the term "desi" is the common word used by all south Asians, but the term "Deshi" is actually used by Bangladeshis bc technically in the Bengali language & alphabet, there is no "s" sound, only the "sh" sound. Amongst Bangladeshis we use the word Deshi, but w/ other south Asians, we say desi (e.g. At my parents house I say Deshi, but at my inlaws, who are Pakistani, I say desi)...
So I can't believe I'm defending Mariah here, but she's correct w/ using the word "Deshi" bc she's married to a Bangladeshi 

ETA: in case anyone's wondering or cares, the word "des" or "desh" means country. So a "desi" or "Deshi" is someone "from the country" (I.e. from a country in South Asia).


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Bangladesh is in South Asia (along w/ India, Pakistan & Sri Lanka...). Southeast Asia includes Indonesia, Thailand, Philippines, etc.
> And the term "desi" is the common word used by all south Asians, but the term "Deshi" is actually used by Bangladeshis bc technically in the Bengali language & alphabet, there is no "s" sound, only the "sh" sound. Amongst Bangladeshis we use the word Deshi, but w/ other south Asians, we say desi (e.g. At my parents house I say Deshi, but at my inlaws, who are Pakistani, I say desi)...
> So I can't believe I'm defending Mariah here, but she's correct w/ using the word "Deshi" bc she's married to a Bangladeshi



She was right with deshi, but wrong as hell with blackadeshi


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> She was right with deshi, but wrong as hell with blackadeshi



Lol. I don't mind it. Since I'm Bangladeshi & dh is Pakistani, we jokingly & lovingly say our kids are Bangla-stani Americans


----------



## krasavitza

Mariah is such a mess! I don't like this lady one bit, same goes for her sidekick quad. Yelkh! Did anyone notice from one second to the next quad was going from bare -ish lips to hot pink...... wtf was that????? I was so confused!!!

And it takes a real disgusting person to revel in someones misfortune of being unable to be a mother. What a disgrace!


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Bangladesh is in South Asia (along w/ India, Pakistan & Sri Lanka...). Southeast Asia includes Indonesia, Thailand, Philippines, etc.
> And the term "desi" is the common word used by all south Asians, but the term "Deshi" is actually used by Bangladeshis bc technically in the Bengali language & alphabet, there is no "s" sound, only the "sh" sound. Amongst Bangladeshis we use the word Deshi, but w/ other south Asians, we say desi (e.g. At my parents house I say Deshi, but at my inlaws, who are Pakistani, I say desi)...
> So I can't believe I'm defending Mariah here, but she's correct w/ using the word "Deshi" bc she's married to a Bangladeshi
> 
> ETA: in case anyone's wondering or cares, the word "des" or "desh" means country. So a "desi" or "Deshi" is someone "from the country" (I.e. from a country in South Asia).



Lol that's so strange bc I messaged a few of my friends in Dhaka and asked them bc this bothered me so much and they said it's "desi" and they don't know anyone that pronounces it "DESHI."


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it bad to say that Mariah's mother was beat with the ugly stick! Just all around I attractive....



Nope!! normally she looks like Flava Flav, but last night she look like Greta from the Gremlins

http://gremlins.wikia.com/wiki/Greta


----------



## lallybelle

Why did no one point out to Mariah that if she & her Mom never started this mess the whole thing about her daughter being adopted would have never been all over TV? None of the original incident was filmed.  I mean Toya shouldn't have said anything to her stylist, but she didn't know it was a secret and how was she to know the stylist would start talking about it all over the salon, when it was discussed at her home not the salon? Toya's messy and needs to watch the gossiping if she doesn't want to be caught up in the drama, but I don't think she meant any harm especially to the child. Why couldn't Mariah have talked to Toya off camera explained the situation  and I'm sure Toya would have apologized and not spoken of it again.

I love Dr. Jackie, she trys sooo hard to stay above and have these ladies act reasonable...lol but none of them listen. I loved when she told Andy she wouldn't speak until Mariah shut up...lmfao. And Dr. Simone is too much, telling Dr. Jackie she had to speak her opinion, she was not having Jackie's "silence is golden" answers.

Mariah a Quad are a damn mess and next time we get Mariah's Mom. Oh boy...


----------



## BagBragger

lallybelle said:


> Why did no one point out to Mariah that if she & her Mom never started this mess the whole thing about her daughter being adopted would have never been all over TV? None of the original incident was filmed.  I mean Toya shouldn't have said anything to her stylist, but she didn't know it was a secret and how was she to know the stylist would start talking about it all over the salon, when it was discussed at her home not the salon? Toya's messy and needs to watch the gossiping if she doesn't want to be caught up in the drama, but I don't think she meant any harm especially to the child. Why couldn't Mariah have talked to Toya off camera explained the situation  and I'm sure Toya would have apologized and not spoken of it again.
> 
> I love Dr. Jackie, she trys sooo hard to stay above and have these ladies act reasonable...lol but none of them listen. I loved when she told Andy she wouldn't speak until Mariah shut up...lmfao. And Dr. Simone is too much, telling Dr. Jackie she had to speak her opinion, she was not having Jackie's "silence is golden" answers.
> 
> Mariah a Quad are a damn mess and next time we get Mariah's Mom. Oh boy...



I agree with all points, buuuuuttttttt, the one about Jackie and Simone.  I think I understand where Simone was coming from and so was Andy.  Notice how he kept intentionally going to Jackie for comment.  Jackie needs to take a stance BECAUSE SHE TRIES TO AND DOES SEEM TO REMAIN ABOVE THE FRAY.  I think in that moment because it was about Quad she refused because her and Quad are developing a rapport (or at least that's what we last saw during the season), and I respect that part.  But if she gone be silent or not get over LaKeisha talking and speak her mind, I'm gone be over Jackie...she actually had some sharp one hit points! Andy missed the moment to drive them home and I hate that, but I have issues with all his hosting (and no one come at me about Andy cause I love him when he is on point).  Jackie told Lakeisha it was her inferiority that made her feel like the mrs/md was an issue and she was correct!  WTF Keisha?  You didn't know who YOUR friends were?  And tell the producers you want to reveal more during next season like you businesses and NOT your BUSINESS and messy *** (who literally looks like one) mother.  Her mother sounds stupid when she talks.  I mean complete ignorant.  How does Keisha think she's going to ever completely escape who SHE IS?????  Embrace yourself LaKeisha! Stop trying to be more than you are and putting on airs and just be you. If part of that is being normally down to earth and around the way, embrace it.  And that's not the same as being foolish, messy and ratchet!  And her and Quad make
too much of a spectacle of themselves...that was evident with the breast cancer walk!

Whew...and that's just the tip of the iceberg...I could say more about LaKeisha and Quad....I like Quad by herself.  I think she can stand on her own-good, bad or indifferent.  I hate them together and see why Toya (who needs to stop all together) calls Quad a puppet.  The thing about it is Quad has more personality and can think for herself.  I don't trust Keisha.  I think she told Kerry about Quad's arrest.

Okay, I'm better stop cause I could go on and on.  As you all can see this show right here touched a nerve!!!

Sorry Lallybelle, my intent was only to reply about Jackie...I need her to speak up...can't be just Simone (who I love!).


----------



## lallybelle

BagBragger said:


> I agree with all points, buuuuuttttttt, the one about Jackie and Simone.  I think I understand where Simone was coming from and so was Andy.  Notice how he kept intentionally going to Jackie for comment.  Jackie needs to take a stance BECAUSE SHE TRIES TO AND DOES SEEM TO REMAIN ABOVE THE FRAY.  I think in that moment because it was about Quad she refused because her and Quad are developing a rapport (or at least that's what we last saw during the season), and I respect that part.  But if she gone be silent or not get over LaKeisha talking and speak her mind, I'm gone be over Jackie...she actually had some sharp one hit points! Andy missed the moment to drive them home and I hate that, but I have issues with all his hosting (and no one come at me about Andy cause I love him when he is on point).  Jackie told Lakeisha it was her inferiority that made her feel like the mrs/md was an issue and she was correct!  WTF Keisha?  You didn't know who YOUR friends were?  And tell the producers you want to reveal more during next season like you businesses and NOT your BUSINESS and messy *** (who literally looks like one) mother.  Her mother sounds stupid when she talks.  I mean complete ignorant.  How does Keisha think she's going to ever completely escape who SHE IS?????  Embrace yourself LaKeisha! Stop trying to be more than you are and putting on airs and just be you. If part of that is being normally down to earth and around the way, embrace it.  And that's not the same as being foolish, messy and ratchet!  And her and Quad make
> too much of a spectacle of themselves...that was evident with the breast cancer walk!
> 
> Whew...and that's just the tip of the iceberg...I could say more about LaKeisha and Quad....I like Quad by herself.  I think she can stand on her own-good, bad or indifferent.  I hate them together and see why Toya (who needs to stop all together) calls Quad a puppet.  The thing about it is Quad has more personality and can think for herself.  I don't trust Keisha.  I think she told Kerry about Quad's arrest.
> 
> Okay, I'm better stop cause I could go on and on.  As you all can see this show right here touched a nerve!!!
> 
> *Sorry Lallybelle, my intent was only to reply about Jackie...I need her to speak up...can't be just Simone (who I love!).*



Oh no, I totally agree. She doesn't need to get all loud & messy, but she could speak up. I just found it funny when Simone called her on it.


----------



## BagBragger

Okay, I'm about to read the entire thread...or as much as I can!


----------



## BagBragger

Sassys said:


> I'm done. Show is so fake. Quad's marriage is shaky and she goes on a reality show. Yeah, that's smart.



Is it me or is he suspect?  I could be wrong, maybe he's just "soft".  But they really are opposites from what I can tell through the show.


----------



## BagBragger

weekender2 said:


> Eek!
> I'm trying to figure out why a physician would want to appear on a show like this.



Me damn too!


----------



## BagBragger

lallybelle said:


> Oh no, I totally agree. She doesn't need to get all loud & messy, but she could speak up. I just found it funny when Simone called her on it.



Okay! Simone has her moments with me. Or had her moments. I sort of didnt like that. It had meaning behind it. I thought they should have had a dialogue before hand where Simone leveled with her and told her not to sit there and let ish go down any kinda of way.  I didn't like how Simone came at her husband during the season.  But yesterday we got some insight as to why that just may be...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Line of the night:
Mariah: my full name is lakeshia Mariah
Andy: may I call you lakeshia?
Mariah: absolutely not!

She's so full of herself.

I actually liked quad for one scene: when she was filming with dr. Jackie, at that point she seemed cool. Then, blink an eye and she was back to old Quadrayiah (or however the hell her name is spelled)


----------



## needloub

I really wished Dr. Jackie spoke up a little more!  Lakeisha's "low-blow" about her not having children was uncalled for...


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I really wished Dr. Jackie spoke up a little more!  Lakeisha's "low-blow" about her not having children was uncalled for...



This!

She did it not once but twice. That second time, in the words of Kevin Hart "oh, you gon learn tonight".


----------



## krasavitza

I thought it was really weird that Andy asks her why she changed her name, she said no she hasnt, shell never get rid of Lakeisha, then he asks her if he can call her that and she says no--- this woman is so confused!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## needloub

krasavitza said:


> I thought it was really weird that Andy asks her why she changed her name, she said no she hasnt, shell never get rid of Lakeisha, then he asks her if he can call her that and she says no--- *this woman is so confused!!!!!!!!!!*



I need one of those "word plates" Quad had with her...FRAUD! lol


----------



## Sassys

I don't watch this show, but thought I would share.


From: Funky Dineva.com

Filming for season 2 of Married to Medicine just began and there has been quite a stir when it comes to the cast. Let me start out with the easy T. Kari Wells and her lips got the boot. I dont have the T surrounding why they wont be returning, and quite honestly I do not care. The reason why is inconsequential. Kari Krueger is gone. Good riddance bish!

Out with the old and in with the new. If you get rid of two cast memeber (Kari and her lips) then it is only fair that you add to cast members. Enters Dr. Heavenly Kimes (dentist) and Dr. Lisa Joy Waldman (Internal medicine). Just who are these two women? Catch these Ts


For over 12 years, Dr. Heavenly has been making her mark on the dental industry and the business world with her straight-talk style, strategic expertise and proven credentials. Not only is Dr. Heavenly a board certified Dentist, but she also owns four dental practices in Metro Atlanta (shes owned as many as seven at one time!) and has sold two profitable clinics. She graduated at the top of her class with a Doctorate of Dental Surgery from Meharry Medical College and earned a Bachelors degree in Biology with minors in Chemistry and Military Science from Florida A&M University.


Now, the Miami native and co-author of the best-selling series Wake UpLive the Life You Love, is sharing the keys to her success in her informative new book Dr. Heavenlys Business Prescriptions (available at Amazon.com now), a motivating advice guide that breaks down complex business concepts to their simplest forms and offers personal insight and strategies for building a successful business. In this new release, readers will not only gain business tips, but learn remedies to heal personal doubt and frustration, maintain work-life balance, and develop the confidence to pursue ones personal goals. ~ drheavenly.com


*Doctor Lisa Joy Waldman*

Dr. Waldman graduated from Tufts University School Of Medicine, Boston Massachusetts with an MD 17 years ago. She had her residency training of Internal Medicine at Beth Israel Deaconess Medicine Center.


I couldnt find much on Doctor Lisa joy which says one of two things. Either there isnt much to her, or the heffa has something to hide. Either way, the T will start to pour in once I open the hotline.


This appears to be the second all brown cast on Bravo, The Real Housewives of Atlanta being the first. Im not complaining, but i am definitely weary. being that we rarely see this on a major network, it feels as if some secret agenda is being pushed. Bravo Ive got my eye on you!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm looking forward to it.. I like Quad


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Out with the old and in with the new. If you get rid of two cast memeber (Kari and her lips) then it is only fair that you add to cast members. Enters Dr. Heavenly Kimes (dentist) and Dr. Lisa Joy Waldman (Internal medicine). Just who are these two women? Catch these Ts
> 
> 
> For over 12 years, Dr. Heavenly has been making her mark on the dental industry and the business world with her straight-talk style, strategic expertise and proven credentials. Not only is Dr. Heavenly a board certified Dentist, but she also owns four dental practices in Metro Atlanta (shes owned as many as seven at one time!) and has sold two profitable clinics. She graduated at the top of her class with a Doctorate of Dental Surgery from Meharry Medical College and earned a Bachelors degree in Biology with minors in Chemistry and Military Science from Florida A&M University.


 
OMG! Heavenly Kimes is a colleague of my husband!!


----------



## Sassys

HermesNewbie said:


> OMG! Heavenly Kimes is a colleague of my husband!!


 
Is she a reputable doctor? I never understood why a reputable doctor would do a show like this. Now if they did a show like Dr. 90210 fine, but the craziness I saw on the one episode I watched, can't be good for business.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Is she a reputable doctor? I never understood why a reputable doctor would do a show like this. Now if they did a show like Dr. 90210 fine, but the crazinewss I saw on the one episode I watched, can't be good for business.


 
As far as I know -- I've never heard anything bad about her. I've never met her but my husband has and someone we know went to her for some dental work a few years ago. She has several successful office locations in the ATL area so I wonder why she's doing this show?


----------



## Sassys

HermesNewbie said:


> As far as I know -- I've never heard anything bad about her. I've never met her but my husband has and someone we know went to her for some dental work a few years ago. She has several successful office locations in the ATL area so I wonder why she's doing this show?


 
I personally can't see myself going to a doctor that is trying to be a celebrity. I need you to focus on my care and not red carpet events


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> I personally can't see myself going to a doctor that is trying to be a celebrity. I need you to focus on my care and not red carpet events


 
I agree!!


----------



## zaara10

What? They're bringing this show back??! I'm really surprised! I didn't think it would make it back... And now I have to watch it. Damn u bravo.


----------



## PetiteChou

I'm from Chattanooga and my mom actually works with someone who knows Mariah's mom/family, and according to the coworker, the family has a reputation of stealing lol


----------



## sgj99

PetiteChou said:


> I'm from Chattanooga and my mom actually works with someone who knows Mariah's mom/family, and according to the coworker, the family has a reputation of stealing lol



this doesn't surprise me.  Mariah is a phony, and her side-kick Quad is crazy.  i didn't find them entertaining at all.


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> this doesn't surprise me.  Mariah is a phony, and her side-kick Quad is crazy.  i didn't find them entertaining at all.



+1 they also went to the NeNe school of "Get Loud" or no one will know you're there


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> this doesn't surprise me.  Mariah is a phony, and her side-kick Quad is crazy.  i didn't find them entertaining at all.



Totally agree.  

Didn't like either of them or find them the least bit entertaining.


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> +1 they also went to the NeNe school of "Get Loud" or no one will know you're there



Lol, true. Nene i can handle, but I can't stand the way Mariah & Quad talk to each other. Like in that sermon-preach kind of way accented w/ honey chiiiiile talk.


----------



## lovesbmw

GoGlam said:


> +1 they also went to the NeNe school of "Get Loud" or no one will know you're there


Lol


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> I personally can't see myself going to a doctor that is trying to be a celebrity. I need you to focus on my care and not red carpet events





HermesNewbie said:


> I agree!!



I wouldn't say that we are all trying to be a "celebrity," but you do learn early in school that medicine is a business.  You definitely want to be a "celebrity" in your field...


----------



## KathyB

This mess has been renewed?  Lord have mercy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i'm looking forward to it.. I like Quad



I can take Quad in small doses. I can do without all of the "shady boots"' "giving it to to gawds" and "what's the tea?" talk?


----------



## Bentley1

For some reason I just don't find Mariah & Quad's "special talk" (I dunno what to call it) funny in the least. It's actually super annoying.  Now Tamar Braxton can pull it off life a pro and is absolutely hilarious & entertaining, IMO. 

I think that's what they're going for, especially after I heard them both referring to themselves in the third person a la Tamar Braxton.  Tamar has been referring to herself in the third person for several seasons on her show and now these 2 are jumping on the bandwagon.  Sorry, you two are not funny (to me).


----------



## Sassys

I don't watch, but for those of you that do.

Season 2 trailer
http://www.bravotv.com/married-to-medicine


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was hoping Dr Jackie wouldn't return. But, I think she likes being on TV.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I was hoping Dr Jackie wouldn't return. But, I think she likes being on TV.



Wasn't she Tamar's OB/GYN?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Wasn't she Tamar's OB/GYN?



Yes and I think she was also on Toni's short lived reality show as her OB/gyn


----------



## needloub

I'll be watching   I enjoy when they show the two doctors at work...


----------



## Bentley1

Was wondering when this would be back on. I didn't like this show at first, but I started to get into it towards the end of last season.

I'll tune in just for fun and see if I'm still semi-entertained.  Trailer looks ok.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I'll be watching   I enjoy when they show the two doctors at work...



Those moments were interesting. Looks like this season the other doctor is going through some marital ups and downs (I hate to see this happen to couples in reality tv. At some point, you say 'no' to the camera and 'yes' to working on your marriage in private)


----------



## GoGlam

Can't stand Mariah.  She's almost as classless and transparent as Evelyn Lozada


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Those moments were interesting. Looks like this season the other doctor is going through some marital ups and downs (I hate to see this happen to couples in reality tv. At some point, you say 'no' to the camera and 'yes' to working on your marriage in private)



TBH, I don't think the cameras make a difference when it comes to couples in medicine.  Unfortunately, we tend to have higher divorce rates.  Her chosen specialty makes it even more difficult...


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> TBH, I don't think the cameras make a difference when it comes to couples in medicine.  Unfortunately, we tend to have higher divorce rates.  Her chosen specialty makes it even more difficult...



I can only imagine. 

Just in general, when you have a marriage and it's on the rocks, I'd think the last place to be is in a reality show.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I can only imagine.
> 
> Just in general, when you have a marriage and it's on the rocks, I'd think the last place to be is in a reality show.



True...but her marriage seemed strained from the 1st season.  Her schedule must be hard on the family...


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> Can't stand Mariah. She's almost as classless and transparent as Evelyn Lozada


 
both she and her friend Quad.  those are two seriously demented women (i can't use the term "ladies.")


----------



## zaara10

Ok, who watched the premiere? I didn't get to watch it all yet, but in the parts I saw, Dr. Jackie seemed to starting drama. The new dr. was bringing it too. I can't believe her name is Heavenly.


----------



## keodi

I'm surprised at Dr. Jackie


----------



## djsmom

This show is wack. The ladies are trying to hard to be relevant but it's making them look desperate and mean. What does Dr. Simone's husband do for a living?


----------



## GoGlam

djsmom said:


> This show is wack. The ladies are trying to hard to be relevant but it's making them look desperate and mean. What does Dr. Simone's husband do for a living?




Yeah I'm never going to watch again.

Why I had it DVR'd is beyond me


----------



## LawQT1908

Last night's show was decent IMO. Dr. Heavenly overbite is a little distracting, especially since she's a dentist. Quad should darken her hair because the brassy golden color she has now is washing her makeup out causing her foundation to look like a frosted cake. I totally get Dr. Jackie's stance on obesity but I also understand why Dr. Heavenly was somewhat offended. Good for her losing 70lbs & good for them 'hugging it out' after the debate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

But where are Quad's edges and why is Mariah teetering on looking like Latoya Jackson???


----------



## Aluxe

DC-Cutie said:


> *But where are Quad's edges and why is Mariah teetering on looking like Latoya Jackson???*




ouch.

Guess I'll have to watch this show eventually.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> But where are Quad's edges and why is Mariah teetering on looking like Latoya Jackson???



Ha! Mariah remains an all around mess. I don't think I'll be liking her this time either.


----------



## Ginger Tea

This show is not a good reflection of female doctors in the ATL.   Their behavior for so-called 'professional' women leave much to be desired.  The ones who are the doctors wives much to be desired in decorum as well.  

The one jumping down the woman's throat about obesity, that was really tacky.  Where's the professionalism? 

Heavenly going on and on about cooking for her husband and being submissive.  That is wonderful and commendable, but there is no need to throw it in anyone's face or question them about the role they are playing in their marriage.  What you do is your business and what anyone else does is theirs.  Learn some manners.  They all have no manners.  Very crass behavior by them all.  Nonsense.


----------



## Kansashalo

I didn't realize that Dwight was on this show now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Let me get this right, quad is more concerned about high fashion for her puppies, but not concerned that her edges have been MIA since 2010!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\
***faints from lack of oxygen due to laughter ***


----------



## Ginger Tea

You start trouble and then it's Heavenly's fault.  

You were rubbing up on someone's husband, that's never appropriate.


----------



## zaara10

Ginger Tea said:


> You start trouble and then it's Heavenly's fault.
> 
> You were rubbing up on someone's husband, that's never appropriate.



I don't know how I'd react if I saw my ob acting that way! Wth was she thinking?


----------



## Sassys

I watched this show one time when it first came on last year and never watched again. Now I am sitting here eating and watching this since Walking Dead is done for the season. Did I just hear a grown woman call her husband "daddy"??????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah and her husband got makeovers, she went and got her face pulled, not jacked up and now dr Ayden got him some hair plugs....


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I watched this show one time when it first came on last year and never watched again. Now I am sitting here eating and watching this since Walking Dead is done for the season. Did I just hear a grown woman call her husband "daddy"??????




Yes.  Nothing wrong with that.  It's not something prevalent in this day & age, but there was a time some women called their husbands, daddy and husbands called their wives, mother and it had nothing to do with women slaving for their husbands. It was respectful.

My father-in-law would call his sister, sister.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Yes.  Nothing wrong with that.  It's not something prevalent in this day & age, but there was a time some women called their husbands, daddy and husbands called their wives, mother and it had nothing to do with women slaving for their husbands. It was respectful.
> 
> My father-in-law would call his sister, sister.



But that's his sister. Her husband is not her daddy. He is her husband. She should be embarrassed. He is her children's father not her father. Women with pimps call them daddy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My mom will call my dad 'daddy' sometimes


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> But that's his sister. Her husband is not her daddy. He is her husband. She should be embarrassed. He is her children's father not her father. Women with pimps call them daddy.




As I said, there was a time when women called their husbands, father or daddy and husbands vice versa.  It had nothing to do with submissiveness, pimps, prostitutes, etc., that was in the 30's & 40's.  It wasn't derogatory by any means.  Things are depicted differently in this day and age and things that are derogatory back then are widely accepted now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> As I said, there was a time when women called their husbands, father or daddy and husbands vice versa.  It had nothing to do with submissiveness, pimps, prostitutes, etc., that was in the 30's & 40's.  It wasn't derogatory by any means.  Things are depicted differently in this day and age and things that are derogatory back then are widely accepted now.



Yeah, I don't see it as derogatory. It's like a pet name, at least for my parents anyways.  Just like he calls her, momma sometimes.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> My mom will call my dad 'daddy' sometimes



Your parents are older and it was common back in the day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Your parents are older and it was common back in the day.



But even for younger couples, I don't see a problem with it.  I've heard couples call each other far worse things, so daddy and momma are ok!

Hey, each their own...


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> But even for younger couples, I don't see a problem with it.  I've heard couples call each other far worse things, so daddy and momma are ok!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, each their own...




Agreed. See no problem with it either.  It genuinely is a term of endearment, but because the times we live in are vastly different it is often only used in reference to being sexual, "whose your daddy now?" And things of that nature. 

Granted, Heavenly seems to be quite over-the-top, so when she says it, it may seem weird more than anything,


----------



## zaara10

Quad's puppy couture line sounds ridiculous. Dogs do not need to be wearing faux fur, pearls & Swarovski crystals. No. 
And who is the new woman, Lisa Nicole? Did I miss her intro? She's ok so far, but the other new one, Dr. Heavenly, is highly irritating. Especially her voice.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Quad's puppy couture line sounds ridiculous. Dogs do not need to be wearing faux fur, pearls & Swarovski crystals. No.
> And who is the new woman, Lisa Nicole? Did I miss her intro? She's ok so far, but the other new one, Dr. Heavenly, is highly irritating. Especially her voice.


 
i agree with all of this.  Quad's idea of a couture puppy line is idiotic.  and not only is Dr. Heavenly irritiating, she better rein in her daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sooooo Lisa's husband didn't give her a hug or comfort her when she told him about the lump. He just kissed her in the cheek and left the room.

Lawd a mercy!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Sooooo Lisa's husband didn't give her a hug or comfort her when she told him about the lump. He just kissed her in the cheek and left the room.
> Just curious, does anyone know her ethnicity?
> 
> Lawd a mercy!



It looked like they already discussed it privately & had to reenact it for the cameras. Bad acting. It's the kind of news your dh, esp a dr., would hear from their wife asap.


----------



## Bentley1

I had no idea Kari, Dr Duncan's wife, was out this season.  I kept wondering why she hasn't had any scenes, so I googled it and found conflicting stories.  Some websites claim she chose to sit this season out due to a family emergency, others claim she was fired. I dunno, just thinking out loud. lol


----------



## needloub

Bentley1 said:


> I had no idea Kari, Dr Duncan's wife, was out this season.  I kept wondering why she hasn't had any scenes, so I googled it and found conflicting stories.  Some websites claim she chose to sit this season out due to a family emergency, others claim she was fired. I dunno, just thinking out loud. lol



I figured that out of all the husbands, Dr. Duncan had the most to lose since he is in private practice.  TBH, the other doctors (with the exception of Quad's husband) are ER physicians and will never have a shortage of patients despite negative press with the drama on the show...


----------



## Thandie

This season of Married to Medicine is such a snooze.


----------



## Bentley1

needloub said:


> I figured that out of all the husbands, Dr. Duncan had the most to lose since he is in private practice.  TBH, the other doctors (with the exception of Quad's husband) are ER physicians and will never have a shortage of patients despite negative press with the drama on the show...



Good point.


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> I had no idea Kari, Dr Duncan's wife, was out this season.  I kept wondering why she hasn't had any scenes, so I googled it and found conflicting stories.  Some websites claim she chose to sit this season out due to a family emergency, others claim she was fired. I dunno, just thinking out loud. lol



I'm pretty sure she was fired for being boring (& highly annoying!). I'm surprised bravo brought this show back period.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> *I'm pretty sure she was fired for being boring (& highly annoying!*). I'm surprised bravo brought this show back period.



yes she was.  but no more so than the other women.  this show is just a mess.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> I'm pretty sure she was fired for being boring (& highly annoying!). I'm surprised bravo brought this show back period.



Yeah, it's even more boring this season. I ff through so much of the episodes, makes me wonder why I even bother. Not to mention the women are even more annoying this season, If that's even possible.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need y'all to watch this with me. Listen carefully. 

I'm certain Mariah says "CARRYOUT" instead of 'chariot':giggles::lolots:


----------



## BagBragger

DC-Cutie said:


> I need y'all to watch this with me. Listen carefully.
> 
> I'm certain Mariah says "CARRYOUT" instead of 'chariot':giggles::lolots:




I'm watching...and that scene is the only reason why, lol!


----------



## krissa

Mariah looks way older than 35.


----------



## DC-Cutie

krissa said:


> Mariah looks way older than 35.



More like 45


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I need y'all to watch this with me. Listen carefully.
> 
> I'm certain Mariah says "CARRYOUT" instead of 'chariot':giggles::lolots:



Lol. She said "cherry-ott." Dummy.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> I need y'all to watch this with me. Listen carefully.
> 
> I'm certain Mariah says "CARRYOUT" instead of 'chariot':giggles::lolots:




That's what I thought I heard too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DC-Cutie said:


> More like 45




Y'all being too nice... 55


----------



## Bentley1

Mariah is 35? I'm shocked! That is an OLD 35.


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> Lol. *She said "cherry-ott.*" Dummy.



I wonder if they make up these statements beforehand at home...truly hilarious!


----------



## meela188

zaara10 said:


> Lol. She said "cherry-ott." Dummy.



This is what I heard as well, I laughed so hard. She wants so much to be the classy one in the bunch but she exposes herself


----------



## zaara10

Everything she speaks, it seems like Quad is trying really hard to be in the next Tyler Perry movie. Always so dramatic.


----------



## dooneybaby

zaara10 said:


> Quad's puppy couture line sounds ridiculous. Dogs do not need to be wearing faux fur, pearls & Swarovski crystals. No.
> And who is the new woman, Lisa Nicole? Did I miss her intro? She's ok so far, but the other new one, Dr. Heavenly, is highly irritating. Especially her voice.


Amen. No responsible pet owner is going to dress their puppy in beads and rhinestones or anything they could bite off and swallow.
Come on Quad! Do your research!


----------



## dooneybaby

Bentley1 said:


> I had no idea Kari, Dr Duncan's wife, was out this season.  I kept wondering why she hasn't had any scenes, so I googled it and found conflicting stories.  Some websites claim she chose to sit this season out due to a family emergency, others claim she was fired. I dunno, just thinking out loud. lol


Maybe she had a lip injection accident and she can't speak anymore!  :lolots:


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Everything she speaks, it seems like Quad is trying really hard to be in the next Tyler Perry movie. Always so dramatic.




And the Tony award goes to...Quad. Action, "This-is-not-about-the-show.  This-is-about-my-life." 

Cut. Thats a wrap folks. Scene.


----------



## Thandie

From the peek at next weeks episode, Quad and her new lap dog, Reco are being really underhand.


----------



## luvmydiego

Ginger Tea said:


> And the Tony award goes to...Quad. Action, "This-is-not-about-the-show.  This-is-about-my-life."
> 
> Cut. Thats a wrap folks. Scene.



 exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## LVoeletters

I think they need a completely new group of women in a different area, def start with New York or La at first, or even Connecticut Boston or chitown, you'll see some real drama and really lavish lives


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok Dr Jackie - your husband isn't too keen on a baby, so stop forcing the issue. 
Mariah and quad - bye!  They are both equally dramatic, unnecessarily.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok Dr Jackie - your husband isn't too keen on a baby, so stop forcing the issue.
> Mariah and quad - bye!  They are both equally dramatic, unnecessarily.



It's probably just for an added story line (much like OC tamra & Eddie). But I do feel sad for Dr. Jackie.. as an ob to never have experienced pregnancy must be very difficult 
Quad is extra irritating this time. I can't handle her.


----------



## zaara10

Is the designer on the show, Roco Chappelle, Dave chapelle's brother? He looks a lot like him.


----------



## Bentley1

Looks like this show doesn't have many fans on TPF. 

Gotta say this season is really dumb and fake, I have to fast fwd through most of it. I don't even get the faux feud between quad and Mariah, beyond dumb. No wonder no ones watching lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And what bank has ever said to a person 'sir, you make way too much money. We can't offer you a home loan'

Toya, have a seat!


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> And what bank has ever said to a person 'sir, you make way too much money. We can't offer you a home loan'
> 
> Toya, have a seat!




nowadays, especially after 9/11 and the mortgage fallout banks do scrutinize in greater detail before providing loans, specifically when a person has off the books income which relates to her husband's concierge medical services.  Some of these concierge services are cash only and banks are leary that these funds are either obtained illegally or being funneled into money laundering. 

Banks are watching people making an honest living but they are the ones that received bailouts for their dishonesty.  That's how this system works now.

Whether that's the reason behind not closing for them, is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Looks like this show doesn't have many fans on TPF.
> 
> Gotta say this season is really dumb and fake, I have to fast fwd through most of it. I don't even get the faux feud between quad and Mariah, beyond dumb. No wonder no ones watching lol.


 
I read somewhere (one of the reality tv gossip sites) that the ratings for this season are really low.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> nowadays, especially after 9/11 and the mortgage fallout banks do scrutinize in greater detail before providing loans, specifically when a person has off the books income which relates to her husband's concierge medical services.  Some of these concierge services are cash only and banks are leary that these funds are either obtained illegally or being funneled into money laundering.
> 
> Banks are watching people making an honest living but they are the ones that received bailouts for their dishonesty.  That's how this system works now.
> 
> Whether that's the reason behind not closing for them, is pure speculation on my part.



I get scrutinizing. But the way toya made it sound was as if they were told they just make too much. 

It just seems like BS considering last season they were buying a home, too. That fell through.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I get scrutinizing. But the way toys made it sound was as if they were told they just make too much.
> 
> It just seems like BS considering last season they were buying a home, too. That fell through.


 
and she went on and on about since the put 50K of earnest money in they knew they'd get the house so she was taking her designer out to look at furnishings before the home was purchased - that was in one of the earlier episodes and the designer was a little confused because she couldn't pick out stuff for a home she hadn't seen.


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> Looks like this show doesn't have many fans on TPF.
> 
> Gotta say this season is really dumb and fake, I have to fast fwd through most of it. I don't even get the faux feud between quad and Mariah, beyond dumb. No wonder no ones watching lol.



I just can't w/ Quad's over the top bad acting & stupid puppy glam talk. Mariah has toned it down some this season. But why is her crazy mother always on the show? 
Dr. Heavenly's voice has got to be the most irritating one I've ever heard on these bravo shows. I have to mute her. 
I'm so surprised that this show even came back. I think it's done now.


----------



## djsmom

Ms. Lucy gives me The Gremlin movie flashbacks. She looks and acts like "Stripe"


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> I get scrutinizing. But the way toya made it sound was as if they were told they just make too much.
> 
> It just seems like BS considering last season they were buying a home, too. That fell through.




You never know with some folks. Sometimes people are in way over their heads on some things but it doesn't come to light until afterwards and everyone's finances are different but are they buying the house and be done or have this gigantic mortgage every month. 

Familiar with ATL and one of the things did not like was many felt everything they had, had to be big & bigger. It was mostly about what you had and how much of it.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> And what bank has ever said to a person 'sir, you make way too much money. We can't offer you a home loan'
> 
> Toya, have a seat!



I could NOT believe the crap she was shoveling with a straight face.  She must think the viewers are all idiots.  I knew she was full of it when Heavenly came for her at the dinner table and called her out on the house not closing, etc. and Toya just sat there like a bump on a log and took it.  She had no comeback and she certainly did not want that conversation going any further.  Maybe she's just repeating what her husband tells her, but she is just all around DUMB.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> I just can't w/ Quad's over the top bad acting & stupid puppy glam talk. Mariah has toned it down some this season. But why is her crazy mother always on the show?
> Dr. Heavenly's voice has got to be the most irritating one I've ever heard on these bravo shows. I have to mute her.
> I'm so surprised that this show even came back. I think it's done now.



I don't see this show returning either.  Quad really grates on my nerves, she just does TOO much all the time.  Over enunciating words and trying to sound intelligent, over acting, over dramatizing, just beyond irritating and FAKE.  I agree, Mariah has cut back a lot on the over the top behavior and mannerisms this season.  Maybe that's why we see a lot less of her this season?


----------



## BagBragger

zaara10 said:


> I just can't w/ Quad's over the top bad acting & stupid puppy glam talk. Mariah has toned it down some this season. But why is her crazy mother always on the show?
> Dr. Heavenly's voice has got to be the most irritating one I've ever heard on these bravo shows. I have to mute her.
> I'm so surprised that this show even came back. I think it's done now.




heavenly sounds congested, like she needs to blow her nose!  The crap she says also doesn't help...just saying!


----------



## BagBragger

djsmom said:


> Ms. Lucy gives me The Gremlin movie flashbacks. She looks and acts like "Stripe"




This picture actually helps me to see that Mariah DOES look like her...yikes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagBragger said:


> heavenly sounds congested, like she needs to blow her nose!  The crap she says also doesn't help...just saying!



Her little girl does too. Maybe allergies. 

I need her to stop with all to submit to your man crap. Because lord knows if he cheats on her....


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Her little girl does too. Maybe allergies.
> 
> I need her to stop with all to submit to your man crap. Because lord knows if he cheats on her....



Heavenly needs to check her daughter. She is way too sassy for an 8 y/o. Her room looked really sad & bare for a kid too. 
For all Heavenly's "how to treat your husband talk" she needs to learn how a child should treat their mother.


----------



## BagBragger

DC-Cutie said:


> Her little girl does too. Maybe allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> I need her to stop with all to submit to your man crap. Because lord knows if he cheats on her....




I can fill in the blank with a few on point endings.  Yup, I agree!


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Heavenly needs to check her daughter. *She is way too sassy for an 8 y/o.* Her room looked really sad & bare for a kid too.
> For all Heavenly's "how to treat your husband talk" she needs to learn how a child should treat their mother.



absolutely!


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> Heavenly needs to check her daughter. *She is way too sassy for an 8 y/o.* Her room looked really sad & bare for a kid too.
> For all Heavenly's "how to treat your husband talk" she needs to learn how a child should treat their mother.



Her constant eye-rolling is not ok!


----------



## mzri

I am absolutely disgusted that Dr Simone got in her bed with her scrubs on. There's a hamper by the door for my scrubs. 
Also, Quad's weave makes me sad.


----------



## needloub

mzri said:


> *I am absolutely disgusted that Dr Simone got in her bed with her scrubs on*. There's a hamper by the door for my scrubs.
> Also, Quad's weave makes me sad.



My husband and I make sure not to walk around the home with our scrubs on, and we have a container for our scrubs as well.


----------



## Ginger Tea

mzri said:


> I am absolutely disgusted that Dr Simone got in her bed with her scrubs on. There's a hamper by the door for my scrubs.
> Also, Quad's weave makes me sad.




Totally unacceptable.  So unsanitary. Honestly, should not leave the facility with them on, but thousands do it all day everyday. Hate to see the persons who wear them on public transportation day in and day out without a second thought.


----------



## BagBragger

needloub said:


> Her constant eye-rolling is not ok!




The opening scene of tonight's episode shows that Heavenly allows that nonsense!


----------



## Ginger Tea

I am from the old, not ole, school.  No eight year old child is going to ask me, "What are you doing in my room." I am not one to play with and I don't do a lot of talking, debating and begging with children.  Don't get fresh.


----------



## djsmom

That lil girl us to grown


----------



## BagBragger

Okay this 6 yr old birthday party (and all of these over the top birthday parties) is getting on my nerves!  If the child don't have a college fund, a down payment on a home, investments, and something in place to start their own business then I can't get with the elaborate shin-digs! And before someone reminds me, I know it's not my money, but it's enough already!  It's been done till it can't be done anymore. And on all of these reality shows where folks renting the homes they are shack up in and are being slapped with high tax bills, it just doesn't seem smart. I'm all for having a bash with a reasonable limit for a child's birthday but they can quit it with the excessive waste!


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> I am from the old, not ole, school.  No eight year old child is going to ask me, "What are you doing in my room." I am not one to play with and I don't do a lot of talking, debating and begging with children.  Don't get fresh.




My mother told us we didn't have rooms because every room in the house belonged to her and therefore she could (and would) walk into any room that pleased her at any given time!


----------



## BagBragger

Now Simone has gotten on my **** list! Why would she tell Mariah that it was Quad's doing as to why she can't attend the couple's trip?????  

Now tonight, Heavenly just made me laugh for the first time.  And why is her voice so high while she talking to Mariah???


----------



## BagBragger

Lucy is so not attractive!  There. It's been said (again?)!  And when she opens her mouth it makes her look worse!


----------



## zaara10

What women's clothing designer wants to design clothes for dogs?? A cape for a dog, wtf??! 

That princess party looked boring as hell for the kids. Not a fun event for 6 yr olds. And why does Mariah drag her nasty mother & sister everywhere like her bodyguards?


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> What women's clothing designer wants to design clothes for dogs?? A cape for a dog, wtf??!
> 
> That princess party looked boring as hell for the kids. Not a fun event for 6 yr olds. And why does Mariah drag her nasty mother & sister everywhere like her bodyguards?




Miss Mariah is the producer and the one who pitched the idea of this show to Bravo, who took the bait.  So, Mariah will have any and everybody she can in tote, even if it's a gold fish.


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> Miss Mariah is the producer and the one who pitched the idea of this show to Bravo, who took the bait.  So, Mariah will have any and everybody she can in tote, even if it's a gold fish.





Lucy and Lake make my butt itch!


----------



## Ginger Tea

BagBragger said:


> My mother told us we didn't have rooms because every room in the house belonged to her and therefore she could (and would) walk into any room that pleased her at any given time!




And there it is. Yeah, I'll knock before entering, but don't take leave of your senses and ask why am I in "your" room and your name is no where on the deed or lease. Get fresh. Give me a reason to exercise my hand/eye coordination.


----------



## Ginger Tea

BagBragger said:


> Lucy and Lake make my butt itch!




Oh my...


----------



## zaara10

Ginger Tea said:


> Miss Mariah is the producer and the one who pitched the idea of this show to Bravo, who took the bait.  So, Mariah will have any and everybody she can in tote, even if it's a gold fish.



And that's why she feels like she made these ladies relevant... I see. Honestly, I'd be a little pissed too if the group tried to vote me off from the couples trip. But if she goes, I hope she leaves her mom & sister behind! Lol
I would hate to go on a couples trip w/ Heavenly & all her submit to your husband crap. You know she's gonna preach that ish.


----------



## athenablu

Yes!  So gross!  And Quad hair is shorter now but she needs to do bangs rather than that deep side part.  She may not like her forehead but she can change it up and still look great!


----------



## Bentley1

Ginger Tea said:


> Totally unacceptable.  So unsanitary. Honestly, should not leave the facility with them on, but thousands do it all day everyday. Hate to see the persons who wear them on public transportation day in and day out without a second thought.




That was my understanding as well, that medical staff are to take their scrubs off at work. I see folks with their scrubs on at the grocery store and restaurants, which really grosses me out. You would think doctors/nurses, etc. would know better.


----------



## Bentley1

Ginger Tea said:


> Miss Mariah is the producer and the one who pitched the idea of this show to Bravo, who took the bait.  So, Mariah will have any and everybody she can in tote, even if it's a gold fish.



 Ah-hah, so that's where her holier than thou attitude stems from. I had no idea.


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> And there it is. Yeah, I'll knock before entering, but don't take leave of your senses and ask why am I in "your" room and your name is no where on the deed or lease. Get fresh. Give me a reason to exercise my hand/eye coordination.




I had an outburst @ exercising the hand/eye coordination!  Love it!


----------



## needloub

Bentley1 said:


> That was my understanding as well, that medical staff are to take their scrubs off at work. I see folks with their scrubs on at the grocery store and restaurants, which really grosses me out. You would think doctors/nurses, etc. would know better.



I have worn my scrubs to the grocery store...guilty!   You're not supposed to wear your scrubs from the outside *into* the hospital.  If you do so, you should change into another clean set.  After work, I'm not changing especially after a hectic and long call lol.


----------



## mzri

Guilty here too! 

I think that the scrubs that aren't meant to be worn outside are disposable or laundered by the facility.


----------



## pink1

I just started watching this so forgive me if this has been asked.  Are Dr. Heavenly's eyes always bloodshot?  They seemed really red at the princess party.


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> What women's clothing designer wants to design clothes for dogs?? A cape for a dog, wtf??!
> 
> That princess party looked boring as hell for the kids. Not a fun event for 6 yr olds. And why does Mariah drag her nasty mother & sister everywhere like her bodyguards?



Sure made me laugh - Mariah's bodyguards!
That mom and sister are everywhere, and excellent 'yes' men for Mariah.
I wonder what her husband thinks of the thugs?


----------



## Ladybug09

pink1 said:


> I just started watching this so forgive me if this has been asked.  Are Dr. Heavenly's eyes always bloodshot?  They seemed really red at the princess party.



Girl, I made a comment to myself about how red her eyes were.


----------



## Kelechi

They need to shut this show down. It's pathetic.


----------



## Kelechi

Did she really just say 'parrently? Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So for all the business knowledge Toya was claiming she had in season one and for her husband to be a doctor with his own business, you'd think they would consult with an attorney BEFORE signing a contract and handing over their $50k (allegedly, because I'm not believing the story)

I don't understand the wall painting at Quads house. It looks like a child's playroom or something


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> So for all the business knowledge Toya was claiming she had in season one and for her husband to be a doctor with his own business, you'd think they would consult with an attorney BEFORE signing a contract and handing over their $50k (*allegedly, because I'm not believing the story*)
> 
> I don't understand the wall painting at Quads house. It looks like a child's playroom or something



I don't buy their story as well...it doesn't make much sense...


----------



## Bentley1

No Mariah in this week's episode and next week she's not invited to the couple's trip so I guess we won't be seeing much of her for awhile.


----------



## junqueprincess

needloub said:


> I don't buy their story as well...it doesn't make much sense...




Makes no sense... They didn't qualify for the mortgage. Period. Or they wouldn't have walked on the 50k?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Shush, don't tell Toya that^


----------



## zaara10

I don't see quad & her hubby lasting. They want different things in life. All that puppy talk seems to drive him crazy!


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> I don't see quad & her hubby lasting. They want different things in life. All that puppy talk seems to drive him crazy!



i agree, they are really different (he seems normal).  and all that puppy couture talk is ridiculous!

and Mariah's mom and sister always have such sour looks on their faces, like they've been suckin' on lemons.  nobody else travels around with an entourage but i guess Mariah feels it is necessary since nobody really cares for her anymore.


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> I don't see quad & her hubby lasting. They want different things in life. All that puppy talk seems to drive him crazy!




Think what is really irritating him is he wants children and she keeps referring to her pets as her babies and every time he revisits the subject she's not interested and he feels strongly about it. 

This is a subject that needed to be discussed in length between them before they said, I do. Right now, they're not on the same page much less the same library.


----------



## zaara10

Ginger Tea said:


> Think what is really irritating him is he wants children and she keeps referring to her pets as her babies and every time he revisits the subject she's not interested and he feels strongly about it.
> 
> This is a subject that needed to be discussed in length between them before they said, I do. Right now, they're not on the same page much less the same library.



What's the age difference betw these 2? I think she said bc he's older, he's  in a rush to have kids. You're right about discussing these issues pre marriage. They didn't even started off right w/ the physical fight, arrest & calling off the wedding. That's a mess.


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> What's the age difference betw these 2? I think she said bc he's older, he's  in a rush to have kids. You're right about discussing these issues pre marriage. They didn't even started off right w/ the physical fight, arrest & calling off the wedding. That's a mess.




If not mistaken, he's 13 years older than she is.  He's 46 so that would make her 33.  

She threw a bowl at him, he called the police and they were both arrested.  Not a good start at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When i see mariah's mother i say 'you best to' with a stank face. 

Quads husband is over her over the too behavior and those damn dogs. I thought she was in medical sales or something. What happened to that?


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> What's the age difference betw these 2? I think she said bc he's older, he's  in a rush to have kids. You're right about discussing these issues pre marriage. They didn't even started off right w/ the physical fight, arrest & calling off the wedding. That's a mess.





Ginger Tea said:


> If not mistaken, he's 13 years older than she is.  He's 46 so that would make her 33.
> 
> She threw a bowl at him, he called the police and they were both arrested.  Not a good start at all.



bad start and didn't discuss the important things ... hhhhmmm, not hard to say doomed.


----------



## Ladybug09

Who says they didn't talk about having kids? I herd of couple changing their mind after the nuptials. Wanted kids, now Dont, didn't want kids, now does.....I agree though, it's a fundamental conversation to have from the start of dating, especially if you're older.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> *Who says they didn't talk about having kids?* I herd of couple changing their mind after the nuptials. Wanted kids, now Dont, didn't want kids, now does.....I agree though, it's a fundamental conversation to have from the start of dating, especially if you're older.



i think we are all making that assumption since it seems to be such a matter of contention between the two.  and who knows, this could all be scripted and just made for television ... although the fight and arrests before the wedding are a matter of public record.


----------



## zaara10

I wasn't saying they didn't talk prior to getting married about having kids period. Rather it seems based on what Quad has said, that they're on a different page about when to have kids. Her dh is older & established in his career so he's ready, but she's younger & starting a new venture so she's not ready to have kids. Well human ones anyway 
I was 24 when I got married & my dh is 7yrs older than me. He knew I didn't want to have kids until after I finished grad school so that's the way it went for us... I had my dds at 28 & 31 & my ds 6 months ago at 34  I was very clear w/ dh on when I wanted kids bc no matter what ppl say, it is ultimately the woman who's world changes most after becoming a parent.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> I wasn't saying they didn't talk prior to getting married about having kids period. Rather it seems based on what Quad has said, that they're on a different page about when to have kids. Her dh is older & established in his career so he's ready, but she's younger & starting a new venture so she's not ready to have kids. Well human ones anyway
> I was 24 when I got married & my dh is 7yrs older than me. He knew I didn't want to have kids until after I finished grad school so that's the way it went for us... I had my dds at 28 & 31 & my ds 6 months ago at 34  I was very clear w/ dh on when I wanted kids bc no matter what ppl say, it is ultimately the woman who's world changes most after becoming a parent.



Great plan, and yep, the woman's world does change!


----------



## LawQT1908

DC-Cutie said:


> When i see mariah's mother i say 'you best to' with a stank face.
> 
> 
> 
> Quads husband is over her over the too behavior and those damn dogs. I thought she was in medical sales or something. What happened to that?




Haha @ "you best to"! 

I'm so over Quad & her 'babies' as well! It's most annoying when she says that it's 'disrespectful' to call them dogs. No matter how much she loves them, at the end of the day they are just that: DOGS! &#128054;


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I like Quad, don't know why though. I can't stand Greg, he is not likable at all IMO. Something about him bothers me. Wonder why Mariah is MIA most of the time. I can do without Dr. Heavenly. I had high hopes for the second season. What the heck happened to this mess...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dr heavenly showing up with all that fake Louis Vuitton....


----------



## Ladybug09

So, she was the only one to tame him, but he cheated on her ALL THROUGHOUT THEIR DATING!!!!! Girl BYE!!!


----------



## zaara10

Ladybug09 said:


> So, she was the only one to tame him, but he cheated on her ALL THROUGHOUT THEIR DATING!!!!! Girl BYE!!!



Yes!!! He put a lot out there about their marriage! I'm not so sure about him anymore.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Why is it so hard to let bygones be bygones between Mariah and Quad? Clearly they love or loved one another. SAD.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr heavenly showing up with all that fake Louis Vuitton....



and Dr Jackie called her out on it in the interview :loots:  since she speaks a lot about all the money they have why does she have fake bags?


----------



## LawQT1908

Greg is such a Nupe! (yes I'm being stereotypical, lol) But he & his annoying voice reminds me so much of this guy I used to work with who was also a Kappa. I feel sorry for Quad.


----------



## Bentley1

LawQT1908 said:


> *Greg is such a Nupe! *(yes I'm being stereotypical, lol) But he & his annoying voice reminds me so much of this guy I used to work with who was also a Kappa. I feel sorry for Quad.





I can see why folks find Greg annoying, but I actually like him.  It may be because I find Quad infinitely more annoying than he is.


----------



## needloub

LawQT1908 said:


> *Greg is such a Nupe!* (yes I'm being stereotypical, lol) But he & his annoying voice reminds me so much of this guy I used to work with who was also a Kappa. I feel sorry for Quad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LawQT1908 said:


> Greg is such a Nupe! (yes I'm being stereotypical, lol) But he & his annoying voice reminds me so much of this guy I used to work with who was also a Kappa. I feel sorry for Quad.



Greg reminds me of what TI will be like in 20 years - talking all slow and trying use big words to sound educated.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> I can see why folks find Greg annoying, but I actually like him.  *It may be because I find Quad infinitely more annoying than he is.*



yes!


----------



## zaara10

LawQT1908 said:


> Greg is such a Nupe! (yes I'm being stereotypical, lol) But he & his annoying voice reminds me so much of this guy I used to work with who was also a Kappa. I feel sorry for Quad.



Lol. Can you imagine having him as your psychiatrist & listening to his voice??


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Lol. Can you imagine having him as your psychiatrist & listening to his voice??



or having him as your psychiatrist and finding out he's married to a crazy woman!


----------



## Nahreen

I just found this series and am still on season 1. Sorry I can't take Toya and yes she started the fight with Mariah. She threw the first hostile punch. She then accused Mariah of involving the kids inthe fight but it was Toya who disinvited Mariah with the kids to the Halloween party.

I understand Mariah getting upset about Toya gossiping in the salon, Mariah shared something private with her (probably considering Toya a friend) and Toya decided to let everybody know by gossiping at the salon. I am myself adopted from Bangladesh and have always known since both my parents were white.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dr heavenly's husband never shows a facial reaction. He's over her. Lol

Her Celine bag, looks hella suspect


----------



## zaara10

Nahreen said:


> I just found this series and am still on season 1. Sorry I can't take Toya and yes she started the fight with Mariah. She threw the first hostile punch. She then accused Mariah of involving the kids inthe fight but it was Toya who disinvited Mariah with the kids to the Halloween party.
> 
> I understand Mariah getting upset about Toya gossiping in the salon, Mariah shared something private with her (probably considering Toya a friend) and Toya decided to let everybody know by gossiping at the salon. I am myself adopted from Bangladesh and have always known since both my parents were white.



Hey, you're from Bangladesh? My parents are too but I was born & raised in the US  Actually the only reason I started watching this show was out of curiosity for the Bangladeshi doctor (Aiden) & his African American wife (Mariah). I like how she calls themselves a "Blackadeshi" family, lol.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr heavenly's husband never shows a facial reaction. He's over her. Lol
> 
> *Her Celine bag, looks hella suspect*



didn't Dr. Jackie call her out on her fake LV luggage last week when they were loading up the luggage?  for someone who speaks a lot about how smart and successful she is she has an odd way of projecting that with her fake bags.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr heavenly's husband never shows a facial reaction. He's over her. Lol
> 
> Her Celine bag, looks hella suspect




Possible flea market find.


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> Hey, you're from Bangladesh? My parents are too but I was born & raised in the US  Actually the only reason I started watching this show was out of curiosity for the Bangladeshi doctor (Aiden) & his African American wife (Mariah). I like how she calls themselves a "Blackadeshi" family, lol.



Yes I was born there but was adopted by a Swedish couple as a baby and have lived in Sweden since I was 3 months old, nearly 40 years now.


----------



## xoxo1858

The first season was interesting, the second not so much. 

I can't stand all the air time Lucy is getting, I think she believes that now that her daughter married a Doctor she is above everyone. 

Some of her wardrobe choices are very... odd.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nahreen said:


> Yes I was born there but was adopted by a Swedish couple as a baby and have lived in Sweden since I was 3 months old, nearly 40 years now.



Cool!


----------



## sgj99

xoxo1858 said:


> The first season was interesting, the second not so much.
> 
> *I can't stand all the air time Lucy is getting*, I think she believes that now that her daughter married a Doctor she is above everyone.
> 
> Some of her wardrobe choices are very... odd.



amen!


----------



## zaara10

Did everyone stop watching? Lol. I watched the reunion. Dr. Simone certainly sees herself in the Queen Bee role now. Calling Toya a "raggedy broke a$$" in front of her son was wrong. 
I think this season should just be the last.


----------



## ali w

zaara10 said:


> Did everyone stop watching? Lol. I watched the reunion. Dr. Simone certainly sees herself in the Queen Bee role now. Calling Toya a "raggedy broke a$$" in front of her son was wrong.
> I think this season should just be the last.



YASSSSS... That was beyond low! She obviously hit a nerve, because Toya lost it, she wouldn't have cried like that if it weren't somewhat true. Dr. Simone has changed a lot this season. I wonder will her behavior effect her practice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Did everyone stop watching? Lol. I watched the reunion. Dr. Simone certainly sees herself in the Queen Bee role now. Calling Toya a "raggedy broke a$$" in front of her son was wrong.
> I think this season should just be the last.



Yes, it was wrong to do it In front of her son. But that was indeed hilarious. Because toya turned around with the quickness and Simone didn't flinch.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, it was wrong to do it In front of her son. But that was indeed hilarious. Because toya turned around with the quickness and Simone didn't flinch.


I have to admit that it was funny because someone finally said that statement to Toya's face!


----------



## Ginger Tea

How broke can Toya and her husband be if they can loose 50K and still have an expensive roof over their heads? Whereas Simone couldn't afford to pay herself, with her own business, or had to use savings to cover necessary expenses, like payroll. They both don't seem to have made financially sound decisions on everything, e.g., getting into a contract that requires 50K and then to loose it and Simone unable to pay herself & meet payroll.  At least Toya lost their own money, but when you start to fool with other peoples money so they can feed their families, now you're the one they will call raggedy & broke.  Simone called Toya that, but she would not have said those words to Toya's husband.


----------



## zaara10

I hate how superior Simone & Heavenly feel over Toya bc she's a stay at home mom. They talk down to her, call her dumb & take issue w/ her spending what they think is her husband's money. Just bc you're a SAHM doesn't make you any less intelligent & less of a contributor to your family. If Toya's dh is supportive of her as a sahm, wth is it to anyone else? Not your household, not your finances, not your business.
(Btw, after having baby #3, I'm learning becoming a sahm is rewarding, but takes a lot of sacrifice!)


----------



## needloub

Ginger Tea said:


> How broke can Toya and her husband be if they can loose 50K and still have an expensive roof over their heads? *Whereas Simone couldn't afford to pay herself, with her own business, or had to use savings to cover necessary expenses, like payroll.* They both don't seem to have made financially sound decisions on everything, e.g., getting into a contract that requires 50K and then to loose it and Simone unable to pay herself & meet payroll.  At least Toya lost their own money, but when you start to fool with other peoples money so they can feed their families, now you're the one they will call raggedy & broke.  Simone called Toya that, but she would not have said those words to Toya's husband.



It's actually not a surprise that Dr. Simone had problems initially with her medical business, especially with the push for electronic medical records.  You now see some docs going into early retirement...


----------



## tonij2000

I still watch and I thought Dr. Simone's comment to Toya was spot on. Toya was crying sayong sje was "walking away" but she insulted Dr. Simone's parenting in the process. Toya deserved it imo. I think they call her dim witted not because she's a sahm but because she doesn't make a lot of sense sometimes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think Toya and her husband ever lost 50k. That is just some sort of cover up. When they met with the lawyer-while she was pretending to be upset about it-he just kept shoveling food in his mouth like he didn't care.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok am I the only one that thinks hearing Darren talk about his cheating hit a note with Simone?


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok am I the only one that thinks hearing Darren talk about his cheating hit a note with Simone?



That's what I thought too! I think something's going on w/ her dh. Overall she seemed extra defensive & on edge to me. 
And speaking of Darren, he's gross. I don't believe he's faithful now that they're married. 
And was I the only one who thought Lisa Nicole's makeup looked bad?


----------



## creighbaby

Watching part one of the reunion. What bad weaves and makeup.


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok am I the only one that thinks hearing Darren talk about his cheating hit a note with Simone?




Yesssssss!  She let everybody know her man is cheating. I mean, I don't condone cheating but if you aren't sexing your husband and giving him lettuce, as Stevie J calls it, he's going to get it from somewhere else.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok am I the only one that thinks hearing Darren talk about his cheating hit a note with Simone?



  It was an odd moment for her to cry for anything else...


----------



## DC-Cutie

And let's discuss the amount of shade Andy was throwing when he said 'what about the first time, the second time and the third time?'

Lisa looked like a damn fool. I get that relationships go through rocky moment and sometimes people chest. But fool me once and there won't be 2nds and def not a 3rd cheating moment!

Also, we never got a straight answer from Jackie when asked if toya lunged for Simone. All I know is, you don't lung cowards people to hug them. That was a bunch of bullcrap.


----------



## mama13drama99

No wonder this thread hasn't popped up in my subscribed feed...

Is anyone watching this season?


----------



## dooneybaby

mama13drama99 said:


> No wonder this thread hasn't popped up in my subscribed feed...
> 
> Is anyone watching this season?


This show is just getting too petty and immature. It's really embarrassing to watch professional women behave like this. 
And to hear a gynecologist/obstetrician talk about one of her patients? That's a no, no.


----------



## zaara10

What happened to Mariah? Did they drop her?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Mariah has been having health issues so I didn't really expect her to be on this season, however I haven't checked the credits to see if she's still one of the producers of the show.


Dr. Heavenly is already working my nerves, she can't form a complete sentence without Dr. Jackie's name being in her mouth.


Toya is too happy to have a "friend" on the show, it's also interesting that she now wants to work outside the home. What happened to her being so secure and confident in her "housewife" title.


Why is Quad at the store with a darn cape on?? 


I really hope Simone deals with her issues because she would really benefit from releasing herself from that pain. 

That scene with Lisa and her husband was very awkward and forced, it's also a big red flag that something is up between them because they're trying way to hard.

I'll continue to watch just because, I mean if I can watch the Hip Hop shows I can watch this too.


----------



## Bentley1

Mariah was in the previews I saw the other day, she was crying in the scene. So I'm sure we'll see her at some point. 

What health issues is she having?

Eta: just read in an article she suffered a miscarriage with twins back in Nov. I'm guessing that's the health issue.


----------



## pink1

Don't like Lisa's husband at all.  I watch this but is more background noise lately.  Not really into it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

didn't even know it was back on


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> didn't even know it was back on


 
you aren't missing anything. 


I tried my best to watch last night, but I cruised Instagram instead.  Much more interesting


----------



## dooneybaby

pink1 said:


> Don't like Lisa's husband at all.  I watch this but is more background noise lately.  Not really into it.


He thinks he's finer than wine, and I hate to stereotype, but we ALL know what the pretty boy types are like. They think they're so gorgeous that they have to share themselves with multiple women. The first time I saw Lisa's husband I saw the "Warning, Cheater" sign on his forehead.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't even think her husband is all that great looking - he's just light skinned with "good hair"


----------



## junqueprincess

Why do you think Lisa did the background check on Quad? 

And it's weird that Lisa said her husband doesn't like messy- hmmmm.


----------



## sgj99

i hate that Quad speaks about herself in the third person.


----------



## Bentley1

Quad is extraordinarily annoying.  I honestly don't believe she could be anymore annoying. I want her to shut up before she even begins to speak.


----------



## mama13drama99

LOL...you all were so quiet!  I thought I was the only one subjecting myself to this foolishness.  Nothing else comes on on Sunday night so it's on the tube while I do mundane stuff.  Last night I shampooed my hair (for the second time over the weekend), type a business letter and prepared for an interview while it was on.  

Quad, gets on my nerves with that "Judy-talk"!  I hope she gives it up very soon.  Like, for real, quit it Quad, it's old!  OMG, the scene with her and the PI sitting in their cars was ridiculously fake!  Again, Quad, STOP IT with the being extra for no darn reason!!! 

Lisa and her husband: Are we not surprised?  Lisa basically had NO story line last season!  She/her camp got busy figuring out one before she got the boot.  The husband is NOT attractive at all and I'm inclined to like men with lighter skin.  And the scene with them during Lisa's make up session was annoying, as well as all of their interview scenes.  I cannot get with Lisa acting like or actually being a prude.  

I could do without the feud between her and Quad.  

Toya...she's silly and all over the place.  She doesn't seem to make good decisions and is very shallow.  She's always looking for some praise or kudos for just, dare I say it, averageness!  The way she approached Simone at the get together the husbands arranged was totally uncalled for.  I feel for Eugene! 

Heavenly...Alaura is too sassy for my taste!  I don't think it's cute.  But Heavenly likes it.  I guess she interprets Alaura's behavior is a nod to her own personality.  Heavenly always playing nice in the presence of the ladies, but in her interviews she throw left and right hooks in any way she can.  Not that the others don't but I can't figure out where Heavenly's come from, especially with Dr. Jackie!  It's bizarre.  I think I've chalked it up to jealousy.  Dr. Jackie, in the past, did belittle dentistry.  But it cannot be because of that or the weight comments.  That's just a stretch if she's holding a grudge because of those things.  

Dr. Jackie is sweet as pie and very mild-mannered.  But that is boring!  I'm wondering what her story will be this season and when it will surface.  Jackie needs to do something, and fast, or else I can see her getting the boot! She's so diplomatic though and exudes class that I wish the others on the show (and other shows) would attempt to show half of the time. 

I have a few Sunday picnics coming up so I'll have to catch the reruns when I can.  And when BB comes on this definitely won't get my attention!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I believe Quad wants to be a gay man or Tamar Braxton -


----------



## Dany_37

I am so over this show.  I watched the first two season but I think I watched part of the first episode of this season and gave up!  I can't with them...TOO MESSY!  All of them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dany_37 said:


> I am so over this show.  I watched the first two season but I think I watched part of the first episode of this season and gave up!  I can't with them...TOO MESSY!  All of them!


 
it really is...  However, I do want to hear about this out of wedlock child from Dr. Daren


----------



## Sassys

Only watched the very first episode of the show in season one and never watched again. I saw the intro yesterday and noticed the black lady married to the Indian man was not in the intro, what happened to her?


----------



## Bentley1

She had a miscarriage with twins back in November. I haven't watched this season so I'm not sure if she's completely out or if it's just at the beginning, bc I did see her in some of the previews.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Soooo, Dr Darren had a one night stand and Lisa is calling the girl all kinds of tricks and bishes.  Yet Darren had MULTIPLE affairs and married that fool.  


Girl, bye.  Your anger is misplaced


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yep her anger is misplaced and she knows deep down inside she's not over what he's done and it appears that she's one of those women that think she can "change" a man as I don't believe all this started after they were married. 


She knows the man she has and she needs to wake up and accept he's never going to be any different than what he is and what she married. Me thinks he was probably already in a relationship when they started dating and since he "married" her she "won" but is it really worth it is the question she needs to ask herself.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sweet Fire said:


> Yep her anger is misplaced and she knows deep down inside she's not over what he's done and it appears that she's one of those women that think she can "change" a man as I don't believe all this started after they were married.
> 
> 
> She knows the man she has and she needs to wake up and accept he's never going to be any different than what he is and what she married. Me thinks he was probably already in a relationship when they started dating and since he "married" her she "won" but is it really worth it is the question she needs to ask herself.




What she said!!)


----------



## pink1

Yes!  Thinking that the entire time they are in their kitchen discussing the fight w/ Quad.



DC-Cutie said:


> Soooo, Dr Darren had a one night stand and Lisa is calling the girl all kinds of tricks and bishes.  Yet Darren had MULTIPLE affairs and married that fool.
> 
> 
> Girl, bye.  Your anger is misplaced


----------



## Longchamp

I thought Dr Darren hung out with Slash Stewart..ex of Porsha.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I am soooo over Lisa and her delusions with her husband, just awful! It was good that stripper came for her too because she's talking all high and mighty not knowing she looks a fool because Darren has her looking crazy in the streets and she's blaming everyone else for it.


Interesting to see Quad crawling back to Mariah, I guess she realizes she can't hold her own like she thought she could. Now I believe Quad was only using Mariah to get on but she got mad when she couldn't be queen B and thought she could do better on her own. Well looks like that isn't working out too well and she certainly doesn't want her ship to sink. So of course she's going to crawl back with her tail between her legs asking for forgiveness. 


Lisa bringing up a relationship between them was interesting, I also noticed when Quad told her husband what Lisa said, his facial expression really made it seem like it was true. However when Quad denied it he looked relieved and went along but I believe it!


For Heavenly to be so classy, educated, and the like, why is her vocabulary so limited? Every other word out her mouth is a curse word and not little bad words but her language is very vulgar. I cringe every time she speaks in her confessionals.


Simone is really growing on me because she is softening up and it certainly makes her a more pleasant person. 


Why did Jill have them in a prison/party bus? Not to mention the headlight that was out and the camera man made sure to capture.


----------



## dooneybaby

Darren's mind is really screwed up when it comes to what he thinks marriage is all about. He just comes across as a real creep.


----------



## barbie444

Lisa Nicole talking about how her husband has changed in Heavenly's even is hilarious considering he was just at the strip club. Lisa Nicole really owes Jill an apology.


----------



## Tiny_T

Dr. Heavenly sure does have many fake Louis Vuitton items. I'm surprised she would carry them so proudly.

She had a fake DA wallet at the strop club. She also had an atrocious fame DE shoulder bag on her bed when she was talking to her daughter Alaura.

Sigh....she has spoken so much about her high level of sophistication...it's just weird she would think people would not know her fakes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I laughed at Lisa when she said Quad disrespected her man by claiming he knocked up some girl.  Uh, Ma'am, your man has been disrecepting your and your marriage for a LOOOOOONNNNNG while.  No need to get mad at everybody else


----------



## Tiny_T

barbie444 said:


> Lisa Nicole talking about how her husband has changed in Heavenly's even is hilarious considering he was just at the strip club. Lisa Nicole really owes Jill an apology.



She definitely owes Jill an apology.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tiny_T said:


> She definitely owes Jill an apology.


 
she really does.  But I don't think she will get it from Lisa.


Can I just say for Lisa Nicole to be all 'high fashion' her staff looks like a bunch of misfits.  When she had the staff meeting, none of them seemed dressed to represent her brand.  Literally looking like they rolled out of bed and decided to come to work, but not dressed to work in a boutique


----------



## sgj99

Tiny_T said:


> She definitely owes Jill an apology.



she most certainly does.  and a real apology not some half-hearted, insincere attempt like she did try.


----------



## barbie444

I must have missed that when did Lisa try to apologize? All I saw was her admit to Jill that Darren was at the club and thats it. I think sorry didn't even cross her mind. I actually like Jill would love to see more of her family 


sgj99 said:


> she most certainly does.  and a real apology not some half-hearted, insincere attempt like she did try.


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> I must have missed that when did Lisa try to apologize? All I saw was her admit to Jill that Darren was at the club and thats it. I think sorry didn't even cross her mind. I actually like Jill would love to see more of her family



that was it, it wasn't an apology but an explanation of why Darren was there in the first place.  she owes Jill a real apology.


----------



## mama13drama99

Tiny_T said:


> She definitely owes Jill an apology.




+1 

But why did Jill feel the need to approach her and revisit what she didn't do?!?!  Lisa still didn't apologize.  I wouldn't have looked that heifer's way if I were Jill!

Edited: I should have kept reading...you ladies addressed it already!  Lisa looked even more foolish for that AND the "Not my God-fearing husband" comment she made to Darren!  Girl why?  Girl, stop it!  You look desperate and stupid!


----------



## barbie444

Her husband isn't going to change, she is foolish to think he did and that comment she made about being brought up to think that it's ok for men to cheat as long you don't know is idiotic and sad. She should know her self worth. 


mama13drama99 said:


> +1
> 
> But why did Jill feel the need to approach her and revisit what she didn't do?!?!  Lisa still didn't apologize.  I wouldn't have looked that heifer's way if I were Jill!
> 
> Edited: I should have kept reading...you ladies addressed it already!  Lisa looked even more foolish for that AND the "Not my God-fearing husband" comment she made to Darren!  Girl why?  Girl, stop it!  You look desperate and stupid!


----------



## Bentley1

I was indifferent to Lisa last season, but she has caused me to truly dislike her this season. Eww


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> Her husband isn't going to change, she is foolish to think he did and that comment she made about being brought up to think that it's ok for men to cheat as long you don't know is idiotic and sad. She should know her self worth.



that was a stupid comment.  and her accepting Darren's "excuse" that it was his brothers idea is also stupid.  it was quite obvious he'd been to that club on numerous occasions, not just once, since the dancer seem to know him pretty well.


----------



## barbie444

I actually thought Lisa was very classy last season but this season she is getting under my skin.


Bentley1 said:


> I was indifferent to Lisa last season, but she has caused me to truly dislike her this season. Eww


----------



## tonij2000

Sweet Fire said:


> Interesting to see Quad crawling back to Mariah, I guess she realizes she can't hold her own like she thought she could. Now I believe Quad was only using Mariah to get on but she got mad when she couldn't be queen B and thought she could do better on her own. Well looks like that isn't working out too well and she certainly doesn't want her ship to sink. So of course she's going to crawl back with her tail between her legs asking for forgiveness.



Very interesting indeed. She's so darned dramatic! She had all the ladies feeling sorry for her last season but now she's showing them that she's the stirrer. I feel sorry for her husband, I bet if she could sell enough dog dresses to accommodate her lifestyle, she'd kick him to the curb in a minute.


----------



## Sweet Fire

tonij2000 said:


> Very interesting indeed. She's so darned dramatic! She had all the ladies feeling sorry for her last season but now she's showing them that she's the stirrer. I feel sorry for her husband, I bet if she could sell enough dog dresses to accommodate her lifestyle, she'd kick him to the curb in a minute.


 
Yep I don't believe she loves him at all, I mean who wouldn't want to cook for their husband especially when she's been at home all day doing all of nothing. He called off the wedding 2 weeks before the day and I think he should have went with his gut and not married her. She doesn't want to give him children and it just appears she's in that marriage only for herself.

I am so over Lisa and so is Darren, he knows she's going to deal with whatever he throws at her so it's really no sweat off his back. I mean after accepting cheating for 3 times that you 'know about" you're clearly saying you're okay with being cheated on. Also it was beyond classless of her to not apologize to Jill.


----------



## sgj99

tonij2000 said:


> Very interesting indeed. She's so darned dramatic! She had all the ladies feeling sorry for her last season but now she's showing them that she's the stirrer. I feel sorry for her husband, *I bet if she could sell enough dog dresses to accommodate her lifestyle, she'd kick him to the curb in a minut*e.



true!

i pointed out Quad's husband telling my DH that:  "he's a shrink, yet he's married to the craziest woman in the bunch."  i like him, he seems nice and when he speaks to her he always sounds so grounded with good advice.  how did he end up with a crazy woman like her?  he wants kids in an awful way and she keeps putting that off.  maybe he'll get smart and leave her for someone sane and ready to be a mother.


----------



## tonij2000

sgj99 said:


> true!
> 
> i pointed out Quad's husband telling my DH that:  "he's a shrink, yet he's married to the craziest woman in the bunch."  i like him, he seems nice and when he speaks to her he always sounds so grounded with good advice.  how did he end up with a crazy woman like her?  he wants kids in an awful way and she keeps putting that off.  maybe he'll get smart and leave her for someone sane and ready to be a mother.



Exactly! He should have gone with his gut! She is so patronizing towards him...


----------



## dooneybaby

Totally changing the subject but...
I wish Quad would stop feeding her dogs pasteurized processed cheese. I cringe every time I see her feed her pups that unhealthy nasty stuff.


----------



## dooneybaby

barbie444 said:


> I actually thought Lisa was very classy last season but this season she is getting under my skin.


She's not the first woman to live in denial as her husband runs around acting like a real creep. When Lisa said her grandmother told her when she was young that "a man will be a man," that was very telling.


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> Yep I don't believe she loves him at all, I mean who wouldn't want to cook for their husband especially when she's been at home all day doing all of nothing. He called off the wedding 2 weeks before the day and I think he should have went with his gut and not married her. She doesn't want to give him children and it just appears she's in that marriage only for herself.
> 
> I am so over Lisa and so is Darren, he knows she's going to deal with whatever he throws at her so it's really no sweat off his back. I mean after accepting cheating for 3 times that you 'know about" you're clearly saying you're okay with being cheated on. Also it was beyond classless of her to not apologize to Jill.




Agree with everything. 

Lisa's nasty, smug, stank attitude while talking to Jill truly made me sick. She was rolling her eyes and behaving as though she was being so gracious and doing Jill a favor by "believing her." Making comments like "well, if you say you didn't I guess I'll believe
You. We'll have to take it one day at a time." Bish, please! Cannot stand her.

Jill had an apologetic tone, which she shouldn't have had given Lisa's smugness. Jill did not a thing wrong. Not sure why she's so interested in gaining Lisa's favor. 
I'm so glad all this stuff came out about lisa's past and her husband. She needs
To have a stadium of seats.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sooo, my tv was on Bravo earlier while the network replayed previous episodes.  Didn't pay much attention to this when it aired the first time, probably because I do my best to tune her out, but at Dr. Jackie's fitness event and while on the phone with Quad, Heavenly said, "We at Dr. Jackie thang. Is you coming?" 

Just wanted to drop that gift because I need someone else to have to suffer through digesting that with me!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dr. Heavenly is so fake! She talks crap about everyone but she is clearly not who or what she tried to portray herself to be and what's worse is that she's doing a horrible job at pretending. Her mouth is vulgar and with a very limited vocabulary yet she thinks she's the brightest out the bunch.


How dare she call the wives dumb, seriously? She certainly doesn't conduct herself in a way that makes her better than them. Confidence is great to have but its very apparent that Heavenly was the ugly duckling all her life so her career and marriage makes her feel validated. She certainly has self esteem issues that she's trying to mask however putting down others is the worse way to deflect them.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sweet Fire said:


> Dr. Heavenly is so fake! She talks crap about everyone but she is clearly not who or what she tried to portray herself to be and what's worse is that she's doing a horrible job at pretending. Her mouth is vulgar and with a very limited vocabulary yet she thinks she's the brightest out the bunch.
> 
> 
> How dare she call the wives dumb, seriously? She certainly doesn't conduct herself in a way that makes her better than them. Confidence is great to have but its very apparent that Heavenly was the ugly duckling all her life so her career and marriage makes her feel validated. She certainly has self esteem issues that she's trying to mask however putting down others is the worse way to deflect them.




YES to all of this!!!  But don't have the guts to do it in their faces in a real way.


----------



## pink1

I really liked Dr. Simone's sister.


----------



## pquiles

pink1 said:


> I really liked Dr. Simone's sister.




They need to include her in the cast more.


----------



## sgj99

Sweet Fire said:


> Dr. Heavenly is so fake! She talks crap about everyone but she is clearly not who or what she tried to portray herself to be and what's worse is that she's doing a horrible job at pretending. Her mouth is vulgar and with a very limited vocabulary yet she thinks she's the brightest out the bunch.
> 
> 
> How dare she call the wives dumb, seriously? She certainly doesn't conduct herself in a way that makes her better than them. Confidence is great to have but its very apparent that Heavenly was the ugly duckling all her life so her career and marriage makes her feel validated. She certainly has self esteem issues that she's trying to mask however putting down others is the worse way to deflect them.



i can't stand Dr. Heavenly, she just thinks way too highly of herself.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> i can't stand Dr. Heavenly, she just thinks way too highly of herself.



+1.  I find myself thinking that it is all an act because I can't figure out why she thinks so highly of herself.


----------



## Bentley1

lulilu said:


> +1.  I find myself thinking that it is all an act because I can't figure out why she thinks so highly of herself.




I sense it's an act too. She's over acting for the cameras in a very off putting manner. I do find some of her talking heads a bit funny though.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> i can't stand Dr. Heavenly, she just thinks way too highly of herself.


And next week she apparently tells her husband, "I can't depend on you."


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> And next week she apparently tells her husband, "I can't depend on you."



that doesn't sound like a wife that defers to her husband and lets him be the King, which she has said many times is the key to her successful marriage.  i wonder how that goes with her relationship counseling since she took on- line classes and is now a "certified relationship expert."

this show needs to go.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> that doesn't sound like a wife that defers to her husband and lets him be the King, which she has said many times is the key to her successful marriage.  i wonder how that goes with her relationship counseling since she took on- line classes and is now a "certified relationship expert."
> 
> this show needs to go.


What's that saying, "Those who can't do, teach?"


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yeah I don't buy for a second her marriage is as great as she portrays it to be... and even if it is great, she's certainly going to ruin it now that she's found this new "attitude" of self esteem. As it's clear her self esteem is still low but her faking it till she make it is surely going to drive her husband away. You don't go to other men for validation even more so when you already have a man and she's certainly using that app to boost her self confidence. She was all smiles in front of her husband while other men were pinging her! How much more disrespectful can you be? It was baffling she saw absolutely nothing wrong with her behavior and he was looking like is this woman really engaging with other men right in front of me. It was obvious he was trying to be nice about it and was waiting for her to stop but she kept right on even after he got up and left the table. SMH! Yeah I'd be surprised if they lasted another year.


----------



## sgj99

if i could i'd probably reach through the television screen and slap Dr Heavenly for being so incredibly judgmental!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Dr. Heavenly gets worse every episode and I'm soooo glad Simone called her out in the confessional. Somebody needed to say it. 


Jill was calling out Dr. Heavenly rocking knock offs saying her Bentley is probably a Crystler with a Bentley tag. lol


However I'm already over this episode and trying to see what's going on with that guy talking about Lisa needs to be worried about why Dr. Darren is sleeping with him!


----------



## barbie444

Dr. Heavenly needs to understand that not every woman wants to own her own business. Some women are very happy working at home raising their kids and taking care of their family or working with their husbands.


----------



## Sweet Fire

barbie444 said:


> Dr. Heavenly needs to understand that not every woman wants to own her own business. Some women are very happy working at home raising their kids and taking care of their family or working with their husbands.




Dr. Heavenly is still mentally stuck in her dysfunctional childhood. Her father didn't respect her mother unless she had a job, so she thinks every woman should work and earn money outside their husband/home.


----------



## barbie444

I did like how Jill's husband tried to shut her down is a classy way.


Sweet Fire said:


> Dr. Heavenly is still mentally stuck in her dysfunctional childhood. Her father didn't respect her mother unless she had a job, so she thinks every woman should work and earn money outside their husband/home.


----------



## pink1

Why did Heavenly say to Jill's husband "I don't talk to men?"  Or something like that.  It was right before he left the table.  I don't really watch, watch this one.  More like background noise but I did catch this part and was confused.


----------



## Sweet Fire

pink1 said:


> Why did Heavenly say to Jill's husband "I don't talk to men?"  Or something like that.  It was right before he left the table.  I don't really watch, watch this one.  More like background noise but I did catch this part and was confused.




Dr. Heavenly had no problem talking to him/men until he started revealing how ignorant she is, then all of a sudden it became "I don't talk to men" so Jill's husband left the table.


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> I did like how Jill's husband tried to shut her down is a classy way.



i'm not a huge fan of Jill, she tries to hard to fit in.  but i did like how her husband handled the situation.



Sweet Fire said:


> Dr. Heavenly had no problem talking to him/men until he started revealing how ignorant she is, then all of a sudden it became "I don't talk to men" so Jill's husband left the table.



i bet she talks to men when the agree with her, she just doesn't like anyone to call her out on her backwards views or have anyone disagree with her.

so if a wife chooses to work with her husband and build up his business/practice than she is a loser, according to Heavenly???


----------



## Bentley1

She basically meant she doesn't talk to men when they disagree with her and it's turning into an argument/debate that she's clearly losing. 
I find heavenly kind of funny at times in her talking heads, but she is truly close minded and judgmental. Clearly not a sign of intelligence, which is a trait she so desperately wants to identify with. 

Oh, and Toya is annoying AF this season.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yes Toya is on clown 9 since she's now able to portray a lavish lifestyle. However I will give her credit for wanting to help increase the income.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sweet Fire said:


> Dr. Heavenly gets worse every episode and I'm soooo glad Simone called her out in the confessional. Somebody needed to say it.
> 
> 
> Jill was calling out Dr. Heavenly rocking knock offs saying her Bentley is probably a Crystler with a Bentley tag. lol
> 
> 
> However I'm already over this episode and trying to see what's going on with that guy talking about Lisa needs to be worried about why Dr. Darren is sleeping with him!


I think Heavenly is starting to feel insecure because the other doctors have told her that she's not a "real" doctor because she's not a medical doctor.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sweet Fire said:


> Yes Toya is on *clown 9 *since she's now able to portray a lavish lifestyle. However I will give her credit for wanting to help increase the income.


Is "clown" 8 a Freudian slip? If it is, it's dead on!


----------



## dooneybaby

barbie444 said:


> Dr. Heavenly needs to understand that not every woman wants to own her own business. Some women are very happy working at home raising their kids and taking care of their family or working with their husbands.


Actually, I think Dr. Heavenly's daughter is a lot smarter than she is. I hope that little girl doesn't let her mother brainwash her about "submitting to her husband" when she's older. From the look on Alaura's face, she's not buying it!

What's that Heavenly said...all that submitting for nothing? What did she think she was going to get out of it?


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> Actually, I think Dr. Heavenly's daughter is a lot smarter than she is. I hope that little girl doesn't let her mother brainwash her about "submitting to her husband" when she's older. From the look on Alaura's face, she's not buying it!
> 
> *What's that Heavenly said...all that submitting for nothing? What did she think she was going to get out of it?*



yea, i laughed at that.  while i certainly don't like her or her idea about being submissive to your husband you can't blame him for not liking the  turnabout after 20+ years of being King and now she's changing the rules.


----------



## junqueprincess

I find Heavenly's husband socially awkward. He doesn't speak.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> I find Heavenly's husband socially awkward. He doesn't speak.



if you had her as a wife you'd be awkward too.  LOL

everything about her is just fake, right down to the 'praise jesus' and her annoying laugh

I'm so ready for this next episode, I wanna know who Darren is sleeping with NOW


----------



## Manchoo78

Tiny_T said:


> Dr. Heavenly sure does have many fake Louis Vuitton items. I'm surprised she would carry them so proudly.
> 
> She had a fake DA wallet at the strop club. She also had an atrocious fame DE shoulder bag on her bed when she was talking to her daughter Alaura.
> 
> Sigh....she has spoken so much about her high level of sophistication...it's just weird she would think people would not know her fakes.




I don't think Heavenly has a clue that she has fake LV. She doesn't seem like she knows much about designer brands, and I would not be surprised if she thought her stuff was real. Most of the population have no idea that you can only buy LV from LV. I have had several people ask me if I got my bags from the LV outlet!!! I think Heavenly is one of the people [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> if you had her as a wife you'd be awkward too.  LOL
> 
> everything about her is just fake, right down to the 'praise jesus' and her annoying laugh
> 
> I'm so ready for this next episode, I wanna know who Darren is sleeping with NOW



i think Heavenly is as dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## barbie444

Heavenly thinks she is the most successful dentist in the world, girl please! Toya is atleast trying to be proactive with the business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wanna grab a bucket everytime she says "daddy"

Toya looks pretty minus makeup and those stupid circle lenses.


----------



## barbie444

Lisa has a BIRKIN!? I have a hard time believing it's real.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm going to have to side with Lisa as I think that guy was planted regarding Dr. Darren. Quad's acting was horrible and not at all believable. The guy didn't even look comfortable talking to Quad and like it was something they planned especially when she said "honey they just run up on you" or something to that effect like already trying to make it clear she doesn't know that guy. A guilty conscious always speaks out.


Since there have been whispers of Dr. Darren possibly being with men, it would be easy to try to use that as a way to get back at Lisa. However that's what makes it suspect because it's almost too obvious to go the gay route with Dr. Darren. 


It was good for Simone to apologize to Lisa and for her to come to the event. That was really big of both of them. Quad knows she does not need to ruffle anymore feathers or burn bridges so she knew she had to show up to Simone's event. She's really grasping for straws when it comes to friends so she can't afford to loose anyone who is down for her. However I hope Simone will step back from Quad a bit because it's clear Quad is out for Quad interest only.


I can believe Lisa's Birkin is real, I don't see her rocking anything that is fake. Her ego is way to big to be seen with anything fake. Dr. Heavenly probably knows her bags are fake and don't care, she thinks because she has money no one will question her bags and I don't see her paying thousands of dollars for a bag she can get for a hundred dollars. She's probably one of those people that think it's stupid to pay thousands of dollars for a bag.


----------



## lulilu

^^I had a woman proudly tell me in Bloomingdales (after eying my birkin for several minutes) that her bag was a fake.  She only paid a couple of hundred dollars and it was the same as an original.


----------



## lulilu

Did the blonde say she was a lawyer and stopped practicing to work with her husband?


----------



## Sweet Fire

lulilu said:


> Did the blonde say she was a lawyer and stopped practicing to work with her husband?


 
Yes.


----------



## pquiles

Hilarious! Heavenly is the true "Gold Digger!"


----------



## Sweet Fire

lol I'm so over Heavenly and her daughter too as I'm getting tired of seeing her. I also wonder where she went where she felt the need to drop her daughter off at Lisa Nichole's while she go somewhere obviously she didn't want her daughter to be. 


Probably to meet one of those guys from her dating app.


I can't wait to see Mariah next week.


----------



## pquiles

Sweet Fire said:


> lol I'm so over Heavenly and her daughter too as I'm getting tired of seeing her. I also wonder where she went where she felt the need to drop her daughter off at Lisa Nichole's while she go somewhere obviously she didn't want her daughter to be.
> 
> 
> Probably to meet one of those guys from her dating app.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Mariah next week.




Excited to see Mariah as well.


----------



## tonij2000

Sweet Fire said:


> I'm going to have to side with Lisa as I think that guy was planted regarding Dr. Darren. Quad's acting was horrible and not at all believable. The guy didn't even look comfortable talking to Quad and like it was something they planned especially when she said "honey they just run up on you" or something to that effect like already trying to make it clear she doesn't know that guy. A guilty conscious always speaks out.
> 
> 
> Since there have been whispers of Dr. Darren possibly being with men, it would be easy to try to use that as a way to get back at Lisa. However that's what makes it suspect because it's almost too obvious to go the gay route with Dr. Darren.
> 
> 
> It was good for Simone to apologize to Lisa and for her to come to the event. That was really big of both of them. Quad knows she does not need to ruffle anymore feathers or burn bridges so she knew she had to show up to Simone's event. She's really grasping for straws when it comes to friends so she can't afford to loose anyone who is down for her. However I hope Simone will step back from Quad a bit because it's clear Quad is out for Quad interest only.
> 
> 
> I can believe Lisa's Birkin is real, I don't see her rocking anything that is fake. Her ego is way to big to be seen with anything fake. Dr. Heavenly probably knows her bags are fake and don't care, she thinks because she has money no one will question her bags and I don't see her paying thousands of dollars for a bag she can get for a hundred dollars. She's probably one of those people that think it's stupid to pay thousands of dollars for a bag.



Yep, I agree with it all! Quads true colors are showing and she's only out for herself. I feel sorry for her husband. He probably should not have married her.


----------



## sgj99

tonij2000 said:


> Yep, I agree with it all! Quads true colors are showing and she's only out for herself. *I feel sorry for her husband. He probably should not have married her.*



i know!  and he seems like such a nice guy too.  boy, he does not know how to pick 'em.


----------



## Bentley1

Quad's husband is way too good for her. She's beyond trashy.


----------



## lovesbmw

Bentley1 said:


> Quad's husband is way too good for her. She's beyond trashy.


Quad is a very selfish woman, she will not do anything that she doesn"t think will benefit her.


----------



## pink1

See this??  I was kind of surprised.  http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/28/married-to-medicine-jill-john-connors-stabbed-herself-arrested-domestic-violence/


----------



## DC-Cutie

I guess they should have done a background check on her, too..  LOL


----------



## Sweet Fire

Wow! Now that was unexpected! Heavenly is going to come for her so hard at the reunion. I wonder who is the guy she's cheating with and what his profession is.


----------



## barbie444

I liked Jill a lot, but now all I think is what a DUMB woman, she basically kissed her kids good bye.


----------



## sgj99

pink1 said:


> See this??  I was kind of surprised.  http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/28/married-to-medicine-jill-john-connors-stabbed-herself-arrested-domestic-violence/



wow!  i didn't see that one coming ...


----------



## Bentley1

What an idiot. An absolute, unhinged idiot.


----------



## luvmydiego

Wow, that was not something I saw coming. I feel so sad for those kids as it states they witnessed the fight. They will probably have to go through a custody battle as well, sad.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Jill has a mouth on her, I guess we're seeing the real Jill now!


----------



## sgj99

so ... let me get this straight:  how many nights have passed between the party where Heavenly and John, Jill's husband, discussed the meaning of the term "stripper" vs. "prostitutue."  i ask this because i'd like to know how long did Dammon, Heavenly husband, who sat right between Heavenly and John during their conversation, wait to confront John about the conversation?  that seems so stupid since he was right there!  and John was disrespectful to Heavenly, he just disagreed with her.  i guess no one is allowed have a difference of opinion with her


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yes that certainly was the real Jill and it wasn't pretty. I always got air head from her but wanted to see her a little bit more before deciding, however yeah not fund of her. She's classless too and no being "book smart" doesn't make you intelligent nor does money buy class.


So happy to see Mariah back and the looks on their faces was priceless! Quad will certainly play nice now as she realizes she's indeed the branch while Mariah is the tree. Quad tried to stand on her own and failed miserably, her perception of herself was highly inflated and she realizes she's not as hot as she thought she was. 


Dr. Darren is truly a hot mess. He was so into that dating game and he was gawking at Claudia Jordan and when he realized the camera was on him, tried to play it off. Also Heavenly was beyond messy for telling Darren to participate. Heavenly goes bat crazy when anyone comes for her man but she has no problem throwing Dr. Darren under the bus every opportunity she gets. She is such a hypocrite and I really think her and her husband are having problems. Something is very off with them and it's really obvious when they show them in the confessionals, they almost appear as two strangers sitting next to each other.


Toya low key revealed she is a gold digger and would hop on a bigger cash cow if one came along. I'm willing to bet she's known Jill is cheating and whoever Jill is cheating with has more money than her husband. She basically admitted to Mariah she's not happy with where they are financially given the 12 years they've been together. I can see Toya following right along behind her saying girl if Eugene don't start stepping up he's going to get replaced too.


----------



## Sweet Fire

sgj99 said:


> so ... let me get this straight:  how many nights have passed between the party where Heavenly and John, Jill's husband, discussed the meaning of the term "stripper" vs. "prostitutue."  i ask this because i'd like to know how long did Dammon, Heavenly husband, who sat right between Heavenly and John during their conversation, wait to confront John about the conversation?  that seems so stupid since he was right there!  and John was disrespectful to Heavenly, he just disagreed with her.  i guess no one is allowed have a difference of opinion with her


 Dammon did not care at all what happened until they got home that night and Heavenly was upset that he didn't defend her and came across as a punk. So Dammon waited to get John in a situation where he could embarrass him. Also knowing Heavenly I'm sure she brought up race as well probably saying how could you sit back and allow a White man to talk to me like that. Which John didn't do anything but not agree with her and didn't back down when she tried to over talk him.


It had nothing to do with what actually happened but everything to do with Dammon feeling some type of way after Heavenly made him feel like crap for not sticking up for her. John knew what was going on which is why he walked away, Dammon was trying to look hard in front of the other guys as he knew they would back him, which still makes him look like a punk. If he wanted to address the situation with John, he would have done so 1 on 1, man to man. Coward.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sweet Fire said:


> Yes that certainly was the real Jill and it wasn't pretty. I always got air head from her but wanted to see her a little bit more before deciding, however yeah not fund of her. She's classless too and no being "book smart" doesn't make you intelligent nor does money buy class.
> 
> 
> So happy to see Mariah back and the looks on their faces was priceless! Quad will certainly play nice now as she realizes she's indeed the branch while Mariah is the tree. Quad tried to stand on her own and failed miserably, her perception of herself was highly inflated and she realizes she's not as hot as she thought she was.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Darren is truly a hot mess. *He was so into that dating game and he was gawking at Claudia Jordan and when he realized the camera was on him, tried to play it off. Also Heavenly was beyond messy for telling Darren to participate. Heavenly goes bat crazy when anyone comes for her man but she has no problem throwing Dr. Darren under the bus every opportunity she gets. She is such a hypocrite and I really think her and her husband are having problems. Something is very off with them and it's really obvious when they show them in the confessionals, they almost appear as two strangers sitting next to each other.
> 
> 
> Toya low key revealed she is a gold digger and would hop on a bigger cash cow if one came along. I'm willing to bet she's known Jill is cheating and whoever Jill is cheating with has more money than her husband. She basically admitted to Mariah she's not happy with where they are financially given the 12 years they've been together. I can see Toya following right along behind her saying girl if Eugene don't start stepping up he's going to get replaced too.


That man knows no boundries. You know the kind of guys that you and your friends point out as NOT MARRIAGE MATERIAL? Dr. Darren is one of them.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> i think Heavenly is as dumb as a box of rocks.


I ask...
Would you want someone digging in your mouth if she presents herself the way Dr. Heavenly behaves?
I can see it right now...I ask for Novocaine before she starts drilling and she slaps me and says, "Girl, be quiet. You're just too darn sensitive!" And she keeps drilling anyway.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> wow!  i didn't see that one coming ...


That's why a woman has to have her own money. Not that Jill behaved properly, but now she has no money and no home because she was solely dependent on her husband. 
Dr. Heavenly is right in that aspect. A woman doesn't want to be 
LOCKED OUT AND DOWN AND OUT!


----------



## swags

I just discovered this show within the past month or so.. I can't believe I hadn't been watching. Its a mess and I can't and don't want to look away. 

Heavenly is one of those people you might as well let talk. I didn't think Jill's husband needed to correct her about the strippers are prostitutes talk.

I laughed when Lisa Nicole stood up to get Darren off that stage. That was hilarious!  His fidelity is scrutinized over and over and then he just willingly goes up to be a bachelor. Heavenly was messy pulling him up there.


----------



## barbie444

I am no fan of Heavenly. She thinks very highly of herself and wont admit when she is wrong. I did love when Jill told her off for the online diploma. I actually like Jill and feel bad she went crazy of her husband


----------



## Bentley1

So heavenly's got her degree online? Heavenly denied it, but than whole exchange was confusing.


----------



## lulilu

Heavenly couldn't have gotten her dental degree online?  I think it is all her "certifications" like marriage counselor or whatever she got online.


----------



## pquiles

lovesbmw said:


> Quad is a very selfish woman, she will not do anything that she doesn"t think will benefit her.




Absolutely selfish.  I am entertained by her tomfoolery, but I agree she is doing NOTHING if it isn't for her benefit.  I bet... Well, I shouldn't say... But, I don't think shes even willing to have children.  She's stringing her hubby along.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Oh yes it's very obvious Quad has no plans on ever having children with him, she promised him she'd be a housewife and stay at home mom so she could get him down that aisle. 

However going off of how she treats those dogs, her not having kids might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## lulilu

Quad is totally off her rocker in her self image.  Her entrance at the prohibition party was unbelievable.  I feel bad that her husband still has feelings for her, as she clearly only feels for herself.

Jill is highly educated and intelligent.  But I think she is a bit crazy.  And being on this show where she has to show a certain image, is not good for her.  Obviously her husband thinks she is spending too much money.

I can't believe I would agree with Heavenly about anything, but I do believe a woman needs to have the means to be self-sufficient, even if you are staying home with the children for a few years. You never know what life will bring.  Something I've always told my daughters.  Jill may have problems trying to practice law with an arrest record.


----------



## sgj99

Quad - is so self absorbed i just want to reach through the television screen and slap her.  and then i want to give her husband a big hug because i like him.

Heavenly - i'd like to slap some sense into her too, she drives me nuts.  she is a nasty human being.  she reminds me a lot of Vicki, from RHOC.  both think they are really important and intelligent people, both think everyone should listen to them and respect them, both are full of sh*t.


----------



## dooneybaby

I can't watch this anymore! I'm going to break my TV screen trying to slap the crap out of Lisa Nicole! Did she just tell Darren that she wants to be pregnant with twins? Does she really think that having two babies will solve their marital problems? And now there are rumors that he's been sleeping with a man (which I believe)! This woman is in serious denial.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> I just discovered this show within the past month or so.. I can't believe I hadn't been watching. Its a mess and I can't and don't want to look away.
> 
> Heavenly is one of those people you might as well let talk. I didn't think Jill's husband needed to correct her about the strippers are prostitutes talk.
> 
> I laughed when Lisa Nicole stood up to get Darren off that stage. That was hilarious!  His fidelity is scrutinized over and over and then he just willingly goes up to be a bachelor. Heavenly was messy pulling him up there.


If Heavenly thought it was "just a game," then she should have put her own husband up there!

About the difference between strippers and prostitutes - no they're not the same, but I can't imagine that a woman would feel good about herself doing either one. They're not exactly self esteem builders.


----------



## Sweet Fire

It's getting harder and harder to watch Quad and her "sugar daddy" because that's all he is to her. It's painfully obvious she is not in love with him and she's beginning to show that he actually irritates her. It was very uncomfortable for him when she was criticizing him for talking too loud in the confessional. I mean her facial expression was like he disgusts her and she really acts like she doesn't even want him sitting next to her. She's all happy and animated when she's in the confessional by herself but when they're together, she looks really bothered.


It doesn't appear she's sexually interested in him either, who brings pjs to a couples retreat when you're a young wife and a newlywed. He needs to go ahead and trade her in for a newer model so he can get his kids.


Lisa Nicole is crazy and no having babies is not going to repair their marriage, if anything it could put the final nail in the coffin. He already doesn't appear to spend that much time with her as it is, so having a baby I'm sure isn't going to make him be around more as I'm sure she's going to be very demanding and that's going to make him want to avoid her at all cost. 


I'm not surprised Heavenly's husband isn't there because it's obvious he doesn't like being around the group. Jill should have just asked Lisa why didn't she feel the need to apologize to her instead of beating around the bush. That probably would have faired better than what ended up happening because she didn't say what was really bothering her. I knew that act Mariah was putting up wasn't going to last long, it was obvious she was really trying to not carry the pain but you have to deal with pain in order to truly get over it and she was hurt that none of them couldn't put their egos aside and reach out to her.


----------



## pquiles

Sweet Fire said:


> It's getting harder and harder to watch Quad and her "sugar daddy" because that's all he is to her. It's painfully obvious she is not in love with him and she's beginning to show that he actually irritates her. It was very uncomfortable for him when she was criticizing him for talking too loud in the confessional. I mean her facial expression was like he disgusts her and she really acts like she doesn't even want him sitting next to her. She's all happy and animated when she's in the confessional by herself but when they're together, she looks really bothered.
> 
> 
> It doesn't appear she's sexually interested in him either, who brings pjs to a couples retreat when you're a young wife and a newlywed. He needs to go ahead and trade her in for a newer model so he can get his kids.
> 
> 
> Lisa Nicole is crazy and no having babies is not going to repair their marriage, if anything it could put the final nail in the coffin. He already doesn't appear to spend that much time with her as it is, so having a baby I'm sure isn't going to make him be around more as I'm sure she's going to be very demanding and that's going to make him want to avoid her at all cost.
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised Heavenly's husband isn't there because it's obvious he doesn't like being around the group. Jill should have just asked Lisa why didn't she feel the need to apologize to her instead of beating around the bush. That probably would have faired better than what ended up happening because she didn't say what was really bothering her. I knew that act Mariah was putting up wasn't going to last long, it was obvious she was really trying to not carry the pain but you have to deal with pain in order to truly get over it and she was hurt that none of them couldn't put their egos aside and reach out to her.





^^^^
All of this is soooo on point!


----------



## sgj99

Sweet Fire said:


> It's getting harder and harder to watch Quad and her "sugar daddy" because that's all he is to her. It's painfully obvious she is not in love with him and she's beginning to show that he actually irritates her. It was very uncomfortable for him when she was criticizing him for talking too loud in the confessional. I mean her facial expression was like he disgusts her and she really acts like she doesn't even want him sitting next to her. She's all happy and animated when she's in the confessional by herself but when they're together, she looks really bothered.
> 
> 
> It doesn't appear she's sexually interested in him either, who brings pjs to a couples retreat when you're a young wife and a newlywed. He needs to go ahead and trade her in for a newer model so he can get his kids.
> 
> 
> Lisa Nicole is crazy and no having babies is not going to repair their marriage, if anything it could put the final nail in the coffin. He already doesn't appear to spend that much time with her as it is, so having a baby I'm sure isn't going to make him be around more as I'm sure she's going to be very demanding and that's going to make him want to avoid her at all cost.
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised Heavenly's husband isn't there because it's obvious he doesn't like being around the group. Jill should have just asked Lisa why didn't she feel the need to apologize to her instead of beating around the bush. That probably would have faired better than what ended up happening because she didn't say what was really bothering her. I knew that act Mariah was putting up wasn't going to last long, it was obvious she was really trying to not carry the pain but you have to deal with pain in order to truly get over it and she was hurt that none of them couldn't put their egos aside and reach out to her.



Quad and Greg - so true, so true!

Lisa Nicole and Darren - i wonder why he agreed to be on this show, he had to know that his "transgressions" would be exposed, whether male or female.  if you have anything to hide than don't let yourself or anyone else in your family sign a contract to appear on a reality show.

and i think Heavenly's husband is as stupid as she is.  he and Lisa Nicole's husband need to disappear.  the rest of the husbands i like, especially Cecil, Simon's husband - he cracks me up!  i just want to hug Greg and tell him life will be good once that witch is gone and he finds a nice lady to settle down with.


----------



## Bentley1

I was curious of how old the ladies are on this show & Lisa Nicole's year of birth seems to be scrubbed from the internet. 

I didn't look long, but several pages into google & all I came up with was Oct 5, but no year, no age anywhere. Anyone know her age, I'm curious now. She's so shady. 

I easily found the ages of the rest of the ladies though.


----------



## pquiles

I think Lisa Nicole is in her mid 40s.  She is not likeable this season.  OT... BUT  I  thought she was on another Bravo reality show... I can't remember which, but I seem to recall it being about stylists.


----------



## Graw

I didn't wATch season 1,2 and have seen a few scenes from season 3 I don't know the history, but they are so messy. 

Jill's has "crazy" eyes.  She definitely doesn't seem sweet or innocent.  It's nice to see married couples support one another, although I'm sure w reality TV you will have divorces. 

I have to read Mariahs back story or maybe they will replay the episode where she was voted off.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have been catching random parts of episodes the last few days and Heavenly talks just like Phaedra from Real Housewives! Every time I hear her voice I do a double take. I am not sure if it is her actual voice or just the cadence but it's super weird.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ok, do women really wear stilettos to the beach? I'm a South a Floridian and I've never seen a woman attempt to walk in heels in the sand.


----------



## Graw

Dr. Heavenly's husband calls her buddy, so funny!  I thought he was saying babe.



buzzytoes said:


> I have been catching random parts of episodes the last few days and Heavenly talks just like Phaedra from Real Housewives! Every time I hear her voice I do a double take. I am not sure if it is her actual voice or just the cadence but it's super weird.




It's the cadence and raw words. 



MahoganyQT said:


> Ok, do women really wear stilettos to the beach? I'm a South a Floridian and I've never seen a woman attempt to walk in heels in the sand.




Usually they are removed before walking in the sand.


----------



## Graw

Toyas outfit at the charity event [emoji17].  Her behavior at the prohibition party was over the top flirtatious to me.  She craves attention.


----------



## dooneybaby

Dr. Heavenly is always talking about how someone else is stupid. Well, between her accent and her poor grammar, she comes across as not too bright herself. I would never believe that she's a dentist.


----------



## dooneybaby

Did anyone see the couple's therapy on the beach? Lisa Nicole called herself rigid as far as her marriage is concerned. I don't think so. Asking that your husband not cheat, be honest about where he's going and not go to the strip club isn't asking for a whole lot.

OMG, Darren is so full of crap. I can't stand it!


----------



## Sweet Fire

dooneybaby said:


> Did anyone see the couple's therapy on the beach? Lisa Nicole called herself rigid as far as her marriage is concerned. I don't think so. Asking that your husband not cheat, be honest about where he's going and not go to the strip club isn't asking for a whole lot.
> 
> OMG, Darren is so full of crap. I can't stand it!


 
I think Darren is full of crap however I think Lisa really has some self-esteem issues and deep down inside she's really not secure within herself. What she said her grandmother told her about men, stating men are going to be men and all you can hope for is that he respects you enough to not do it in your face speaks volumes. So she already has a low expectation when it comes to men because of the environment she was raised in. It's also precisely why she is with a man like Darren because to her he is the best she can do. He's relative attractive, has a great education, and career. So to her she has a good man and any and everything else he does just comes along with the territory. 


Also his facial expression when she was confessing was very telling. I'll say it again that Lisa fully knows what Darren is doing and she accepts it which is why any and everything she says is just her crying wolf. No matter what he does, she's not going anywhere and he knows this therefor he will continue to do what he does. I believe they have an arrangement and Lisa is just fronting for t.v.


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> Did anyone see the couple's therapy on the beach? Lisa Nicole called herself rigid as far as her marriage is concerned. I don't think so. Asking that your husband not cheat, be honest about where he's going and not go to the strip club isn't asking for a whole lot.
> 
> OMG, Darren is so full of crap. I can't stand it!




Yes! 

Doesn't he know he's on a reality tv show. I'm shocked he's not on that Ashley madison list. 

His speech at the end was a load of blah.  When we are 80, we will still be together! Yes, you will, but not because hills and valleys, because she won't leave you. 

He clearly knows exactly what to say to get her to drink the kool-aid.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sweet Fire said:


> I think Darren is full of crap however I think Lisa really has some self-esteem issues and deep down inside she's really not secure within herself. What she said her grandmother told her about men, stating men are going to be men and all you can hope for is that he respects you enough to not do it in your face speaks volumes. So she already has a low expectation when it comes to men because of the environment she was raised in. It's also precisely why she is with a man like Darren because to her he is the best she can do. He's relative attractive, has a great education, and career. So to her she has a good man and any and everything else he does just comes along with the territory.
> 
> 
> *Also his facial expression when she was confessing was very telling. *I'll say it again that Lisa fully knows what Darren is doing and she accepts it which is why any and everything she says is just her crying wolf. No matter what he does, she's not going anywhere and he knows this therefor he will continue to do what he does. I believe they have an arrangement and Lisa is just fronting for t.v.


OMG, it sure was!


----------



## swags

I don't like Jill.  She's repulsive. Her husband did not need to correct Heavenly several episodes back.in the first place. He should have stayed out of it like Damon. He's looked like a douche since..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Darren needs some chapstick - STAT
Lisa - girl, just say you do MLM.  saying direct sales is just to try to make is sound better, but it really doesn't
Mariah - she's like Daisy - why do you want these ladies calling or visiting you when you don't like them and they don't like you?


----------



## swags

I had no idea about the Jill Connors arrest.

http://www.eonline.com/news/690850/...elty-to-children-ordered-to-undergo-treatment


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I don't like Jill.  She's repulsive. Her husband did not need to correct Heavenly several episodes back.in the first place. He should have stayed out of it like Damon. He's looked like a douche since..



You are right about the husband correctlng Heavenly -- it is clear she is stupid, so why make yourself look stupid too?


----------



## macde90

I am finally watching the reunion. The husbands are great....well not Dr. Huq. But Dr. Damon is the best. He has been so quiet durong the regular episodes but he is speaking truth at the reunion.


----------



## lulilu

macde90 said:


> I am finally watching the reunion. The husbands are great....well not Dr. Huq. But Dr. Damon is the best. He has been so quiet durong the regular episodes but he is speaking truth at the reunion.



I liked the men (except Huq) at the reunion too.  But, I have to ask, doesn't it seem as if a lot of men in Atlanta go to strip clubs?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I liked the men (except Huq) at the reunion too.  But, I have to ask, doesn't it seem as if a lot of men in Atlanta go to strip clubs?



men in general (the guys I work with go at least twice a month.  I go sometimes, for a good meal - LOL).  ATL just happens to have a lot of strip clubs.


----------



## dooneybaby

lulilu said:


> I liked the men (except Huq) at the reunion too.  But, I have to ask, doesn't it seem as if a lot of men in Atlanta go to strip clubs?


I honestly don't get it. I don't think a married man has any business in a strip club, but I guess Atlanta is a different kid of culture.


----------



## uhpharm01

dooneybaby said:


> I honestly don't get it. I don't think a married man has any business in a strip club, but I guess Atlanta is a different kid of culture.



I agree


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> I honestly don't get it. I don't think a married man has any business in a strip club, but I guess Atlanta is a different kid of culture.


  I agree.


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> Dr. Heavenly is always talking about how someone else is stupid. Well, between her accent and her poor grammar, she comes across as not too bright herself. I would never believe that she's a dentist.


Her daughter is adorable.



swags said:


> I don't like Jill.  She's repulsive. Her husband did not need to correct Heavenly several episodes back.in the first place. He should have stayed out of it like Damon. He's looked like a douche since..


 I was not shocked she was arrested.


----------



## tonij2000

Quad is so darned dramatic! for no reason! I don't like her at all and I hope her husband leaves her and finds someone who aopreciates him.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iluvbags

Is this back on? I need to record it. What nights?


----------



## tonij2000

It was coming on Sundays after RHWOA but not last Sunday.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tonij2000

So sad about Simones dad. Im done with Quads dramatics and Toyas ungrateful, financially irresponsible bahaviors.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Graw

Quads outburst wasn't necessary.  Toya and Eugene owe the Irs $170,000 in back taxes and she wants to have a lavish party!  That's unbelievable.


----------



## swags

I don't understand why Toya and Eugene are renting a house for 8 grand (that is their downsizing) when they owe so much money to the IRS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I don't understand why Toya and Eugene are renting a house for 8 grand (that is their downsizing) when they owe so much money to the IRS.


trying to keep up with the Joneses.

Did you guys see when they met with the financial advisor and their monthly food expense was $1K, yet they have 3 cars and listed $40 for gas!!!!  Toya is delusional and Eugene is her enabler.  They could have moved into a 3 bedroom condo, sold a car and called it a day..


----------



## tonij2000

Eugene said something about they were holding on to the 1st house... but I thought they were renting it and couldnt get approved for a mortgage?


----------



## lulilu

I remember Toya saying something about the house being in an unsafe neighborhood.  Eugene wanted them to move back into it.  Knowing nothing about Atlanta, they showed a part the outside and it looked ok to me.  
They are a hot mess.  She somehow thinks she is entitled to live as if she were wealthy.  I couldn't believe she was bragging to the accountant about lobster and bottles for lunch with her friends.  He looked so disgusted with her.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> I remember Toya saying something about the house being in an unsafe neighborhood.  Eugene wanted them to move back into it.  Knowing nothing about Atlanta, they showed a part the outside and it looked ok to me.
> They are a hot mess.  She somehow thinks she is entitled to live as if she were wealthy.  I couldn't believe she was bragging to the accountant about lobster and bottles for lunch with her friends.  He looked so disgusted with her.



It's sad to see Toya and Eugene live above their means and mismanage their money.  She doesn't care.  The accountant probably couldn't believe they were filming and she said that!


----------



## swags

It seems like Toya is the one with no self control but Eugene doesn't seem to really put his foot down. If he's working extra hours in the ER to get them out of the hole, she shouldn't be buying bottles at lunch.
I would have attended Heaven Help Us. It looked like a good time, where as Teach Me to Grow With You, looked painful.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> It seems like Toya is the one with no self control but Eugene doesn't seem to really put his foot down. If he's working extra hours in the ER to get them out of the hole, she shouldn't be buying bottles at lunch.
> I would have attended Heaven Help Us. It looked like a good time, where as Teach Me to Grow With You, looked painful.



I agree, I wondered if it was the editing, maybe they only showed the bad parts of teach me how to grow.


----------



## swags

I wish Heavenly had been a little nicer to Lisa. I missed earlier seasons but everyone seems kind of hard on her.


----------



## tonij2000

Yeah, talking about her husband is gay and saying she's living in a fairytale lie for wanting to have a baby is just too much. I think shes so soft spoken and gentle, they pick on her.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I don't think Lisa is innocent.  I liked her initially but then saw how she seemed a bit shady when it comes to mixing friends and business.
She didn't need to run a background check on Quad, behind her back, and then when confronted she implied that she had information.  If it is part of your standard operating procedures to run background checks on potential business partners - you should let them know and have them sign a release form.

She's all over the place to me.  One minute she is soft spoken and gentle (playing the victim), the next minute she's a shrewd business woman, and then the next she's throwing glasses and drinks on people.


----------



## tonij2000

I gorgot about the background check, lol


----------



## Graw

I didn't see season 1.  I always thought from the way the cast mentioned it Mariah started everything, but watching it was Toya who approached Mariah.  Toya touched Mariah's hair first.  Toya threw the water glass at Mariah first, but Mariah's mothers attitude overshadowed everything to make them seem like the problem.  Either way its never ok for people to place hands on anyone.


----------



## Graw

Kari is too much.  Her kids are growing up privileged so she has to "expose the children to poverty".


----------



## tonij2000

Graw said:


> Kari is too much.  Her kids are growing up privileged so she has to "expose the children to poverty".


Hurry up and catch up, lol!


----------



## Graw

tory_c said:


> Attempting to watch the show. I can't find any of these people likeable. I'm currently in my fourth year of med school/my fiance is a practicing surgeon and neither of us have ever met people like this...
> Quad sounds like phaedra from atlanta and her name made me think of this video from key and peele...




Lol! [emoji23] 



needloub said:


> I would totally watch but _Bravo_ would never go for it.  They prefer women behaving badly...
> 
> This is why I always say "Tia and Tamera" is the ONLY reality show worth watching...




I enjoyed Tia and Tamara, they chose to stop filming.  It's hard to have a positive reality tv show. 



boxermom said:


> Disclaimer: I haven't watched the show. But I've known enough unethical doctors and their spouses to not want to watch it. sounds like the show may be more about their social hierarchy than ethics.
> 
> Where we live now we are friends with a dr and his wife--the salt of the earth. They volunteer in the Caribbean to provide free surgeries to those who need them. But that wouldn't make great tv, I guess.



I'd watch! 



djsmom said:


> Of course, I've always been a fan of Flava Flav



[emoji23]  I wonder if she watches and thinks my behavior could be better.



gloss_gal said:


> I think Toya started it.



+1



DC-Cutie said:


> And what woman says to her husband "what's the tea?"  I mean really, she sounded Ike she was talking to her Best Gay Friend.



Even though Atlanta has a reputation who knows!


----------



## Graw

tonij2000 said:


> Hurry up and catch up, lol!



I am trying,  I still do not know why Mariah and Quad's friendship dissolved.


----------



## swags

I recorded the marathon and am working my way through. I love this group. I'd take them over the Atlanta Housewives.


----------



## swags

I'm still catching up with this show as I missed the first couple of seasons so I recorded the recent bravo marathons. You could see Toya and Eugene's money issues early on. Were they not approved for the loan on the house they originally wanted? Then you see her moving into the huge rental.
I also am unclear on what happened with Quad and Mariah, was their fight off camera?


----------



## Graw

I do not know what happen with Mariah and Quad.  I started watched a few years into the show and watched old episodes.  Watching them in season 1 they are cute together, rare that you see two women like them.  After watching the latest seasons I don't think Mariah is jealous of Quad at all.  I do think Mariah introduced Quad to (affluent) people, she would have otherwise never met and showhow feels Quad owes her.  Quad was a little rough around the edges, no pun intended.  Quad acknowledged that herself, but Mariah didn't "make" her.  At the same time Quad knows Mariah is prickly and people would like her better as she is bubbly and she may have exploited that/used Mariah to be introduced to people who would have never let her in their circle to dethrone Mariah.  Mariah is ... the nucleus of the group, but that has past and she needs to move on as not one of the ladies on the show are friends of hers.  Lisa is there for convenience/mutal dislike of Quad.


----------



## jmaemonte

http://www.tmz.com/2017/03/30/lisa-nicole-cloud-married-to-medicine-leaving-show/

Lisa Nicole Cloud's got a strange way of celebrating National Doctors' Day -- she's done with docs, on TV, anyway.

The "*Married to Medicine*" star told us she and her husband, *Dr.* *Darren Naugles*, are leaving the Bravo series. Lisa says she's pursuing a bunch of other ventures, including some fashion biz opportunities with her clothing line. She's also doing some family planning.

LNC added she'll still be down for a cameo every now and then.


----------



## tonij2000

I think Quad is nuts! Sooo over the top and just uses her husband as a means to finance her lifestyle.


----------



## Graw

The new season starts tonight and my heart breaks for Dr. Jackie through infertility, cancer twice and Curtis cheating on her, having photo evidence is horrible. 

Over the past four seasons of _Married to Medicine_, Dr. Jackie Walters has inspired millions of fans by bravely sharing some of her most personal problems.

From her own struggle with infertility to her battle with breast cancer (she’s a two-time survivor), there’s not much the reality star has kept private. But there’s one topic the 54-year-old OB/GYN didn’t anticipate on tackling: her husband Curtis Berry’s infidelity.

News of the affair first broke when photos of Berry with another woman (27 year old Natasha Pearson) went viral. The mistress was allegedly unaware Berry was even married until their hookup make the rounds on the Internet.

http://people.com/tv/married-to-medicine-dr-jackie-walters-husband-curtis-walters-affair-exclusive/


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ This is sad.  They seemed to be having troubles last season, stemming in part from his unhappiness with her long work hours.


----------



## Graw

tonij2000 said:


> I think Quad is nuts! Sooo over the top and just uses her husband as a means to finance her lifestyle.



In the previews for the season it seems he has figured this out. 



lulilu said:


> ^^^^ This is sad.  They seemed to be having troubles last season, stemming in part from his unhappiness with her long work hours.


I am shocked at him, especially being aware of filming, her struggle.   She is strong.


----------



## Graw

*Genise Shelton FIRED From ‘Married To Medicine’ — Backstabbed and Replaced By Former Friend! (Exclusive)*


Production fired Genise and replaced her with her own friend. This friend is the new girl on the show. She took Genise’s spot and the whole thing is messy as hell,” a rock solid insider tells AllAboutTheTea.com exclusively.
*Genise’s replacement is new Married to Medicine Season 5 cast member, Dr. Contessa Metcalfe. She’s an occupational and preventative medicine physician *
*Well there’s MORE to the story. According to AllAboutTheTea.com insiders, Genise and Dr. Contessa use to be close friends. Genise recommended her to audition for producers but never imagined her friend would stab her in the back.

“Contessa test filmed and the producers loved her. But she could have declined to come on the show when she found out she was in and Genise was out. They fired Genise and replaced her with Contessa.”

According to our rock solid insider, Dr. Contessa’s personality is “rough.” Our source describes her demeanor as, “butch-like” and “aggressive.” 

Our insider explained, “They are so different — Genise is approachable and easy to talk to but Contessa is standoffish and hardcore. I’m not feeling Ms. Contessa.” 

But producers were wowed by the doctor and Contessa had a secret weapon working in her favor — a ratchet nanny!

“She has a ghetto nanny that cusses her out all the time!” The insider tells AllAboutTheTea.com. “The woman cuss like a sailor and is ratchet. The nanny calls Contessa [the N word] on a regular basis too. The nanny is loud, rude and downright CRAZY! She is Donell Jones’ [90’s R&B singer] mama.”

*


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh this should be an interesting season!  let's hope the ghetto nanny gets some screen time 

Lisa called Darren's sidepiece...  with the children in the room, screaming crazy into the voicemail.  She sounds unhinged

https://www.kingofreads.com/exclusive-lisa-nicole-curses-cheating-husband-mistress-voicemail-audio/

Lisa Nicole Cloud who is married to Darren Naugles admitted in a previous season of Married to Medicine that her husband wasn’t faithful sometime during their marriage so no tea there. This voicemail that was sent to me from an anonymous source says that Darren may not have learned his lesson.

Lisa Nicole said she wouldn’t be returning to Married to Medicine because of the toll it took on her marriage. The conversation of past infidelity and Dr. Darren not wanting another child was the majority of her storyline last season of Married to Medicine. There were rumors of her having an affair with a man that turned out to be untrue.

I received a voicemail that sounds awfully like Lisa Nicole, and you can hear someone in the background that sounds like Darren begging for forgiveness. All I can hear is Lisa singing “Played the fool before!” in the voicemail, you can hear who we believe is Lisa Nicole arguing with a woman about calling her husband’s phone. _“He’s married with kids Darren Naugles tell her right now. And tell the b*tch you’re not going to call her anymore.”_


----------



## Graw

That was awful, its undated.  If this person was a nurse and a friend to Darren she wouldn't release that audio.  Lisa needs to speak to her husband not any woman.  There will always be women.  Sad for all involved.


----------



## Bentley1

I didn't even know who Genise was, had to google her.
She wasn't even a major cast member, she the realtor who popped in a few times so who cares if she's gone. Bring on the Ghetto Nanny!

That VM was a mess, he wasn't done w the mistress.  He wouldn't even repeat that he wouldn't call her again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> I didn't even know who Genise was, had to google her.
> She wasn't even a major cast member, she the realtor who popped in a few times so who cares if she's gone. Bring on the Ghetto Nanny!


She was at the reunion. Married to the widower. I liked her and thought she’d make a great addition.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Ready for tonight’s episode


----------



## Graw

Bentley1 said:


> I didn't even know who Genise was, had to google her.
> She wasn't even a major cast member, she the realtor who popped in a few times so who cares if she's gone. Bring on the Ghetto Nanny!
> 
> That VM was a mess, he wasn't done w the mistress.  He wouldn't even repeat that he wouldn't call her again.


  No, he did not.  TV is not ruining their relationship.  Tv is making it public.  



DC-Cutie said:


> She was at the reunion. Married to the widower. I liked her and thought she’d make a great addition.


 . She was too composed to be on the show.  Everyone has to contribute  something negative to the show and she didn't. 



mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Ready for tonight’s episode


 . I wish it were on earlier, bravo has created a sandwich so we watch the other shows.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> She was at the reunion. Married to the widower. I liked her and thought she’d make a great addition.


I forgot about her, but when I looked her up I recalled her role and she was nice, but I guess she wasn't crazy/dramatic enough for Bravo. We know the prerequisite is to have a few screws loose, some criminal goings on, legal woes and definitely marital drama. I guess they were going to make her a full time cast member this season before this other Doc came in and stole her spot.


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> She was at the reunion. Married to the widower. I liked her and thought she’d make a great addition.


I liked her, too.  She was smart, well spoken, sassy when she needed and a class act.


----------



## Graw

It is sad to see people blame Dr. Jackie for her husband cheating,  horrible.  Dr. Jackie is correct that until you are in her shoes, you don't know what to do.  She does have options.  At this point her career has always been there and he hasn't. 

Dr. Simone is funny, I like the dynamic she has with her hubby.  

Toya is a little unhinged, doesn't have to worry about her Eugene cheating because he's too scared.  

Quad carrying oil around to put in her car needs to stop, take that Porsche in to be serviced.  She should be concerned about Dr. Gregory remarks, saying Jackie needs to take responsibility and forgive him.  Quad is right about the double standard and Dr. Jackie shouldn't decrease her ambition because she is married. 

Dr. Heavenly and Alaura, hmm.  She is 11 and already knows what colleges she wants to go to which is commendable, however she is rude, knows it and says she doesn't care.  I wonder if she behaves that way in front her father Dr. Damon?


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Heavenly was asking Daddy if he would cheat on her, his answer or lack of an answer spoke VOLUMES!  Basically "I been cheated you!"


----------



## tonij2000

You mean when Buddy was asking Daddy


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> When Heavenly was asking Daddy if he would cheat on her, his answer or lack of an answer spoke VOLUMES!  Basically "I been cheated you!"



Excuse the shade, but Dr. Heaven and Dr. Damon need subtitles.  The oldest son and Dr. Heavenly are both called "buddy?"  Dr. Damon essentially said or didn't say, he can cheat on her, but she can't cheat on him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> You mean when Buddy was asking Daddy


my bad..  I wish ta hell if my man would call me Buddy!  I damn sure won't be calling him Daddy!


----------



## Graw

*Married to Medicine: Dr. Heavenly and Dr. Contessa Are Already Clashing (Season 5) | Bravo*


*Dr. Heavenly did the same thing to Genise!  Right away attacking the woman. *


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> *Dr. Heavenly did the same thing to Genise!  Right away attacking the woman. *


it's a sure sign of insecurity


----------



## swags

Dr. Heavenly seemed mad at an actual not a hypothetical woman. 
I felt bad for Jackie at that party. She looked like the last thing she wanted was a group of shirtless guys around her.


----------



## truegem

My heart broke for Dr. Jackie.  What a terrible place to be in.  I really like her and hope everything works out the way she wants it to.


----------



## Prufrock613

What is up with Gregory- a psychiatrist laying the blame on J?  If Curtis was fed up, file.  Short and simple.


----------



## Graw

Awful.

Dr. Jackie's husbands mistress is promoting her radio appearance on a 9 minute video.


----------



## tonij2000

Graw said:


> Awful.
> 
> Dr. Jackie's husbands mistress is promoting her radio appearance on a 9 minute video.



She "didnt think it would be on the show" GTFOH


----------



## tonij2000

Prufrock613 said:


> What is up with Gregory- a psychiatrist laying the blame on J?  If Curtis was fed up, file.  Short and simple.


I think he was thinking about himself...


----------



## lulilu

Horrible.  She's complaining she's humiliated.


----------



## Graw

These wounds won't heal with repeat picking at them.  I hope Dr. Jackie is able to find closure in this.  Now we have to see this girl on tv, maybe a talk show host will invite her on their show, Jerry Springer, Maury, perhaps Andy will have her on Bravo WWHL.  Dr. Jackie can find and learn someone new if she chooses to.  It is disheartening to hear her say otherwise. 



tonij2000 said:


> She "didnt think it would be on the show" GTFOH



She continuously releases statements.  If she didn't know he was married, just let it die.  Someone told her this is her 15 minutes of fame. 



lulilu said:


> Horrible.  She's complaining she's humiliated.


 . And when did she get bilateral cheek piercings? Curtis didn't think this was going to talk?  I don't see how Jackie can be intimate with him again, who knows if this was the only time he cheated, but it is her body/life.


----------



## Bentley1

Not that Curtis is any sort of prize, but was THAT woman worth risking his marriage for? She is cringeworthy. 
I would never look at him again if I were Dr Jackie.


----------



## lulilu

Bentley1 said:


> Not that Curtis is any sort of prize, but was THAT woman worth risking his marriage for? She is cringeworthy.
> I would never look at him again if I were Dr Jackie.



Exactly.


----------



## StylishMD

Not really sure why these Doctors are driving home in their white coats and stethoscopes. that needs to stay in the office!!
I take a SHOWER before hugging my kids after coming home from seeing patients and I certainly don't drive around with my steth around my neck. Guess it makes for better TV


----------



## Materielgrrl

I still love this show, catching it on demand since I miss it on Friday nights.  Am I the only one watching it?

As an 80s girl so glad I stayed away from the Alize (didn't know it came in so many flavors)


----------



## swags

I'm still watching. I was shocked at how Ms.Renee behaved toward Contessa. I am surprised Contessa is waiting on her to return.
Enough of Heavenly, Mariah and the mama business!  Also could live without the Toya and Eugene love scenes. He doesn't even look interested.


----------



## sgj99

i find it disappointing that Jackie and Curtis would allow their marital business to be addressed on television!  I thought more of Jackie, didn't figure her that hungry for reality fame.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i find it disappointing that Jackie and Curtis would allow their marital business to be addressed on television!  I thought more of Jackie, didn't figure her that hungry for reality fame.


I was shocked too!
I'm so tired of Dr Heavenly - she doesn't have one redeeming quality.


----------



## swags

Simone is divorcing Cecil. Is it all vow renewals that end in divorce or just the Bravo ones? Either way, I would never do a vow ceremony but would stick to an old fashioned anniversary party instead. 

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ne-whitmore-to-divorce-husband-cecil-whitmore


----------



## DD101

Simone and Cecil's marriage seemed like it was over.....sad though. I wish her the best. I like her.


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> I was shocked too!
> I'm so tired of Dr Heavenly - she doesn't have one redeeming quality.



Heavenly - if ever there was an oxymoron!!!


----------



## swags

DD101 said:


> Simone and Cecil's marriage seemed like it was over.....sad though. I wish her the best. I like her.


I'm sad for them, they were likable.


----------



## StylishMD

Dr Contessa leaving her job with only 2 weeks notice. Um no. Standard in medicine is 3 MONTHS. My feeling is that she had already quit and this is just a storyline. Sheesh, all the crying with no tears. Can't stand the manufactured drama


----------



## swags

StylishMD said:


> Dr Contessa leaving her job with only 2 weeks notice. Um no. Standard in medicine is 3 MONTHS. My feeling is that she had already quit and this is just a storyline. Sheesh, all the crying with no tears. Can't stand the manufactured drama


I thought it seemed manufactured as well  I would rather have Lisa Nicole back vs Contessa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

StylishMD said:


> Dr Contessa leaving her job with only 2 weeks notice. Um no. Standard in medicine is 3 MONTHS. My feeling is that she had already quit and this is just a storyline. Sheesh, all the crying with no tears. Can't stand the manufactured drama


I think it's manufactured, too.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't dislike Contessa but I don't find her a very interesting addition at all. I'm guessing Bravo doesn't either since apparently she was mostly hired for her "ghetto nanny" not my words, read that in some articles that were earlier in this thread. She's boring & the nanny wasn't all that entertaining to make up for how boring Contessa is.

Now Lisa Nicole I actually dislike, but she was at least entertaining w all the drama with her husband lol


----------



## blkbarbie310

Has Quad or Dr G filed for divorce yet?


----------



## pquiles

I hope not.  I felt Dr. G was mean to her and devalued her.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I had no idea Dr. G was in his 50s! I thought early 40s.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Wha..  And he acts like that?  I think he's cranky old set in his ways, said by someone in her 50's...  oh wait maybe I can see some of the issues with them are generational.


----------



## bussbuss

Materielgrrl said:


> Wha..  And he acts like that?  I think he's cranky old set in his ways, said by someone in her 50's...  oh wait maybe I can see some of the issues with them are generational.


Doesnt seem to me quad rlly liked him anyways. To me the things she was complaining about are things you see im a person before you marry them and she still married him

Thet hv enough money to hire someone to clean n take out the trash why not just do that

Is it me or does the obgyn dr that has filed for a divorce seem so cold this season


----------



## needloub

blkbarbie310 said:


> Has Quad or Dr G filed for divorce yet?



They need to....and I really hate saying that about a marriage.  They don't seem to like each other which I find more important than loving one another.


----------



## Materielgrrl

PartIII Cecil and Symone:


probably the wrong emoji but some tears, and tears of joy.  As a divorced woman, I'm happy to see hope and possibility in a marriage that can be saved.


----------



## needloub

^ I found the "reconciliation" odd....I suppose they have not spoke to one another until the reunion?


----------



## rockhollow

sadly, I just don't see Simone and Cecil getting back together. I think she was just going along with the attempted reconciliation at the reunion cause it was easier than fighting. Simone is finished with that relationship, and has been for a long time - when we heard that she had been trying for years to get Cecil to give up the lady friend and them living in separate houses for so long, that marriage was done!


----------



## swags

I read that Quad and Greg have separated. I would like to see all the couples reunite.


----------



## Gal4Dior

swags said:


> I read that Quad and Greg have separated. I would like to see all the couples reunite.



I just read that Quad filed for divorce on May 1st, however it’s being contested? I’m not sure why it’s being contested...

Sad. I thought out of all the couples, Dr. Greg would have the most functional relationship due to the tools he has from his many years of counseling other people and their marital issues.


----------



## lulilu

The contested nature of Quad's divorce likely refers to the fact that there is no agreement re money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVSistinaMM said:


> I just read that Quad filed for divorce on May 1st, however it’s being contested? I’m not sure why it’s being contested...
> 
> Sad. I thought out of all the couples, Dr. Greg would have the most functional relationship due to the tools he has from his many years of counseling other people and their marital issues.


when you have two people - one wants children and the other doesn't, there ain't no way around that.  having children is one of those subjects where both people need to be on board.  Either you want them or you don't.


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> when you have two people - one wants children and the other doesn't, there ain't no way around that.  having children is one of those subjects where both people need to be on board.  Either you want them or you don't.



Not sure why Dr. G didn’t think it that important to consider before marrying Quad? Unless she lied about wanting have kids before marriage...


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVSistinaMM said:


> Not sure why Dr. G didn’t think it that important to consider before marrying Quad? Unless she lied about wanting have kids before marriage...


that's the only thing I can think of.  Like thats a very important conversation to have with your soon-to-be


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am surprised it took this long for their divorce. They have been arguing about kids since season one.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Toya was just petty AF at the end.  Just so painful to watch her standing there at a party she (blew money on) planned for her husband, standing there with a mic in her hand, trying to call out someone who didn't show up, through her husband, then given a phone to have a conversation with her, still in front of everyone with that stupid mic in her hand trying to make Contessa feel bad about not going and spending time with her dad who is ill.

What exactly does Dr. Simone want from Cecil?


----------



## Prufrock613

Materielgrrl said:


> Toya was just petty AF at the end.  Just so painful to watch her standing there at a party she (blew money on) planned for her husband, standing there with a mic in her hand, trying to call out someone who didn't show up, through her husband, then given a phone to have a conversation with her, still in front of everyone with that stupid mic in her hand trying to make Contessa feel bad about not going and spending time with her dad who is ill.
> 
> What exactly does Dr. Simone want from Cecil?


Toys acted like a 5 year old brat.  She said she was making her bday about Eugene- nope.  She made it about herself and inconsequential drama.  I can’t wait to see Contessa rail her, next Sunday.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Eugene should have taken the mic from Toya. Period.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

If I we're Contessa I would not have spoken with Toya on the phone.  Grown folk do not need to explained themselves especially when handling grown folk business.


----------



## rockhollow

I usually find Toya antics semi-amusing,  but broadcasting a telephone call over the mike at the party was beyond crazy - I couldn't believe she was doing it, and hope most the people there didn't really understand what was going on.
And she seemed to go on and on, also conversing with the husband - that's some strange behaviour.

I guess as others have mentioned, she must be still really upset about those digs from Contessa.

Simone and Cecil are finished together. Just divorce and get on with their lives. Please don't let this show keep them together.
There is way too much damage done in that marriage.
I like Simone - only on TV though- I could never hang around with someone so loud.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

rockhollow said:


> I like Simone - only on TV though- I could never hang around with someone so loud.



That may just be her TV personality.   I have very little time with my girlfriends.  When we get together it can some time get loud.  Fun and laughter can be annoying to some but its worth it


----------



## JessicaAlice

I didn’t like the way Quad was treated on last nights episode. If she doesn’t want to come around and talk about what’s going on in her marriage, she has every right to keep to herself. 

Although if I was her I would have at least told the ladies I needed time to myself.


----------



## swags

I think the others are more upset by Quad's Sister Circle friends. Quad had referred to them as her real friends and they probably are naturally be nicer to each other than the Married to Medicine "friends."


----------



## JessicaAlice

swags said:


> I think the others are more upset by Quad's Sister Circle friends. Quad had referred to them as her real friends and they probably are naturally be nicer to each other than the Married to Medicine "friends."


Agree


----------



## jmaemonte

JessicaAlice said:


> I didn’t like the way Quad was treated on last nights episode. If she doesn’t want to come around and talk about what’s going on in her marriage, she has every right to keep to herself.
> 
> Although if I was her I would have at least told the ladies I needed time to myself.



I understand what you’re saying and if this were “real” life then I would 100% agree with you; however, this is a reality show and she probably “wants/needs” to get paid and remain in the spotlight (for other money making opportunities) so that requires her putting it out there, unfortunately.  If she doesn’t want to air her business, then she needs to leave the show.  I think the other ladies are upset because they put it all out there and she doesn’t.


----------



## rockhollow

jmaemonte said:


> I understand what you’re saying and if this were “real” life then I would 100% agree with you; however, this is a reality show and she probably “wants/needs” to get paid and remain in the spotlight (for other money making opportunities) so that requires her putting it out there, unfortunately.  If she doesn’t want to air her business, then she needs to leave the show.  I think the other ladies are upset because they put it all out there and she doesn’t.



I agree. The other ladies have to air their dirty laundry on the show, they want Quad to have to do the same for her paycheck.
I'm sure Doc Jackie didn't like all the discussion about her cheating husband.

Did anyone else notice that there was all that fuss about cooking the small, whole blue crabs and then when the ladies went to eat it was long legged cut-up crabs.
No need to worry about the crabs being on the ground, they weren't eating them.

And is Heavenly renovating the inside of her house? That was a strange bathroom that the ladies were in when Quad was fixing her eyelash. Or was it her closet and if so why did it have that portable clothes rack?


----------



## Materielgrrl

I think Heavenly has a "wardrobe" room in her house.  That room had a chair, and hair dryer and rack for clothes.  It could have been a downstairs room for an au pair, maid or library, but with the filming she's turned it into a room for her to ready with clothes and bring her make up person in, get her ready for going out to film or filming at her home.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Okay.  I've watched the vaca episode a couple of times (watching it now waiting for a new episode).  I really like Contessa, but she is the WORST patient!  Each time i hear her husband's voice when she asks him to look at her breast after Toya jumped back and popped it with her hand, I can hear as he's says he doesn't see anything that even he is frustrated with her, and he's a general practitioner.  

She's lived a tough life with her parents issues, being a officer in the military has its own trials, and I can't imagine how it is among the medical clique ( I had a great naval medical crew that operated on me while I was deployed - woman stuff), dealing with pilots as a flight surgeon.  BUT she is the BIGGEST baby in taking care of her own recovery.  Maybe that's her Achilles Heel.

Enjoying the season so far.  But man I really need GOT, Insecure, and DWP back in my viewing life...


----------



## Materielgrrl

Sorry bringing this back...

I do like this season.  I like seeing Quad, Kari, and Nicole mixing with the other ladies, they have a history and they are also getting to know women who came on after they left.  

Anila is interesting.  I think she's trying to get her footing with the group and get some self confidence back after being a SAHM for a few years. I like her husband, he seems so practical, calm even when his MIL is working his nerves.  He's a good fit with the guys.

I hope Contessa and Toya can make a truce work and Jackie and Simone get back to a place where they can be close again.

I son't miss Mariah...

I've become more vesting in what a bunch of doctor in ATL are doing than the other ladies in ATL. Maybe it's because beyond the pettiness I can see people who are going to work to try to do things that will help and serve the greater community.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Also watching.

First lmao with the Heavenly imitation by the cast when she stormed out of Lisa Nicole's house.  

But before that why would Lisa get out a tape measure to try to measure Heavenly's waist when she asked for a hello hug?  I don't understand the continued back and forth about the weight with a scale in the Chanel bag.

But Lisa Nicole talking about conferring with Oprah and Charlemain the God!  Who is she?  She clearly doesn't know how to be a team player, communicator, or planner.


----------



## limom

I like this crew both men and women but completely forgot to watch past the first epi.
I would never go to Dr Heavenly, ever. What a misnomer.
She is too freaking envious of people and I would be scared of the results. JMO.


----------



## lulilu

Lisa Nicole was one of the original cast members, whose story revolved around her cheating husband.  She is supposed to be a designer but I never heard of her except on this show.  Her voice is like nails on a chalkboard.

Now I have to go watch the episode.....


----------



## Materielgrrl

I didn't realize how much I missed Kari.  She can hold her own, is funny and i think a good advisor to the crap going on between Contessa and Scott. Awaiting Sunday's episode and Scott being held accountable.  I feel like he's gaslighting Contessa.  I said earlier she's the worst recovering patient, but Scott is her world and she's just a puddle of hurt feelings.


----------



## limom

Contessa deserves so much more. It hurts my feelings, how much she let Scott gets away with his jerkiness.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Watched the third part of the reunion.  

1. Scott is hiding something, Contessa knows and doesn't want the public embarrassment.  Anyone who has cheated or the spouse of a cheater can read the signs. The guys are being very polite with him.  They aren't asking questions of him, they are making statements to him.
2.  I love Kiran, he summed up Scott's evasiveness and purposeful confusion as the BS it is.  His MIL probably also knows Dr.Sajja is a line she won't cross.


----------



## swags

I can’t tell if Scott and Contessa are acting or if they really had problems. The whole lying about the life coach thing was so weird for a grown man and a doctor no less that I had trouble buying it. Scott looked confused more than anything. Kiran was on point about the confusion.
I know she’s messy but I still lIke Heavenly. Love how she threw out the tea about Kari being the mistress. I didn’t know or remember that.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I can’t tell if Scott and Contessa are acting or if they really had problems. The whole lying about the life coach thing was so weird for a grown man and a doctor no less that I had trouble buying it. Scott looked confused more than anything. Kiran was on point about the confusion.
> I know she’s messy but I still lIke Heavenly. Love how she threw out the tea about Kari being the mistress. I didn’t know or remember that.


When she was pursuing her education out of town. He was out of line, imo.
Although since she has children, I can see his point too.
Heavenly is reckless with her mouth but what a good tv character.


----------



## swags

Is anyone watching this season? I‘m enjoying Quad and her cute nephew Mason.
Also wanted to ask the experts, are Heavenlys Guccis authentic?


----------



## lulilu

I didn't know it is back on -- Bravo?


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I didn't know it is back on -- Bravo?


Yes, Sunday nights.


----------

